# Platty 🏂🎿😃 sweet hill in West Cats NY



## ScottySkis (Mar 7, 2013)

*Plattekill epic love all time thread*
The best hill in Catskills.
I glad I had several years of ski here editing in March of 2022.
I most likely done ski because of HD
Good memories and great friends for life that I meet from az
From Kingston (potterbrothers stores and in Hudson Valleys locations sells discount tickets and flex tickets online to. Several stores, Kingston one on Rte. 28 opens at 8am to selling discount tickets for here and others hills.

Directions
Rte. 28 West the correct direction, see signs for Bell and Platty go approximately 40 minutes stay on 28 West. See Bell coming up happily stay in right lane and smiles, your go 20 minutes to platty( no traffic, stay with in speed limits on this journey. Okay coming to Arkville, pass through smallest town ever. Make right turn ( see small signs for Platty. Go half mike maybe then Rte 30 Platty go right here. Margrtrille is to the left, supermarket in town makes egg,cheese, bacon and roll, at 745am everyday. Follow a few miles to Platty mountain road sign, Make Left here. Go slow first timers. Dirt kind road. Follow for plattty signs still, conme to the fork and take it, .go Left see siign stop at stop sign follow road to the end and you see st the end of the road Platty, park go inside and put stuff on in the lodge, no one will take anything have fun first Times A zoners. Anyone else feel free to please put information here to.


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 7, 2013)

I have a sneaking suspicion this thread is directed towards me, since you've been bugging me to go up there recently... thanks Scotty for thorough and slightly incoherent directions . 

I do have GPS


----------



## drjeff (Mar 7, 2013)

Scotty giving driving directions! What could possibly go wrong??  :lol:


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 7, 2013)

drjeff said:


> Scotty giving driving directions! What could possibly go wrong??  :lol:



:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 7, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion this thread is directed towards me, since you've been bugging me to go up there recently... thanks Scotty for thorough and slightly incoherent directions .
> 
> I do have GPS



Well truth be told, I wad just tired of seeing my favorite Catskills hill information be put in to someone else's trip report, for Bell, and your not the only knew person going lol, but I thought of you and others when I came up with this ideas. Have fun tomorrow, dont get a bagel at Platty their not as good as yours. Go to Bar upstairs look at the view.
GPS may or may not get you to Plattekill, ski left side expert and intermediate more natural snow base here. Right side is beginning and blue easier side. Have fun in the powder. Take a run for me. Food in bar is better choice then lodge food.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 7, 2013)

this might be clearer

http://plattekill.com/about-plattekill/directions-to-plattekill


----------



## marcski (Mar 7, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> this might be clearer
> 
> http://plattekill.com/about-plattekill/directions-to-plattekill



You coming this weekend?  Entire family going on Sat but my oldest has a sleepover Sat night. It'ts so prime though now, that I'm going to come back home and do a repeat day trip on Sunday with my little one and I think a buddy may join as well.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 7, 2013)

marcski said:


> You coming this weekend?  Entire family going on Sat but my oldest has a sleepover Sat night. But its so prime now, I'm going to come back home and do a repeat day trip on Sunday with my little one and I think a buddy may join as well.


possibly.  planning a day trip this weekend just waiting for son to chime in as he'll be home from school.


----------



## marcski (Mar 7, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> possibly.  planning a day trip this weekend just waiting for son to chime in as he'll be home from school.



Bring him up. It's a great kids/family place.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 7, 2013)

marcski said:


> Bring him up. It's a great kids/family place.



Family and good friends 100%, enjoy perfect conditions coming should hear some great trip reports.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 7, 2013)

First timers, make sure you eat lunch at Platty too, up at the bar on the 3rd level  (not at the cafeteria on the 2nd level).   For $10 you get a fantastic  lunch complete with a side, for the same price that a bag of chips and a  dried-up tinfoil wrapped burger costs at most mountains.

Also, for a snack, the brownies at $3.50 are literally the size of about 1/2 a tray of brownies you'd make at home :-o




hippiechick said:


> thanks Scotty for thorough and slightly incoherent directions .



Be thankful you got the _slightly_ incoherent version.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 7, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> First timers, make sure you eat lunch at Platty too, up at the bar on the 3rd level  (not at the cafeteria on the 2nd level).   For $10 you get a fantastic  lunch complete with a side, for the same price that a bag of chips and a  dried-up tinfoil wrapped burger costs at most mountains.
> 
> Also, for a snack, the brownies at $3.50 are literally the size of about 1/2 a tray of brownies you'd make at home :-o
> 
> ...


+100 very delicious brownies.


----------



## Abominable (Mar 7, 2013)

Pricechopper shoppers - 29 dollar tickets, but you have to get someone at the register who knows what they are doing.  If they send you to customer service, or if customer service tells you they are out of them, they are incorrect.  They have unlimited numbers and just need to ring it up at the register.  Frustrating experience at Delhi Pricechopper last weekend.

Liftopia shoppers - sometimes you can get a ticket that includes a 10 dollar food voucher for the same price as a regular (liftopia) ticket; or sometimes it's 5 bucks more for a 10 dollar voucher.  The first time I was there they let you use the voucher upstairs at the carving station.  Last time they denied me (after already plating the food), stating it was only for cafeteria food.

If you find yourself in the woods, look out for signs.  If you see one that says "drop" or has arrows pointing down to the ground - they mean it.

Blockbuster is where you want to be for first tracks on a powder day (in my limited experience).

Anyway, just some info you may find handy.


----------



## MarkC (Mar 7, 2013)

All you need to know

469 Plattekill Mountain Rd
Ride the double for the goods
3rd floor is where its at for good food


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 7, 2013)

> *Plattekill Mountain 12:56pm
> 
> It's SNOWING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



I think this bodes well if the precipitation shield is already reaching that far west.   Maybe they will get 5 or 6 inches out of this afterall.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 7, 2013)

I knew powder days special day at Platty tokkorow enjoy I need trip reports please.!


----------



## dmc (Mar 7, 2013)

We are getting some quality snow in the Catskills  - really fluffy..


----------



## legalskier (Mar 7, 2013)

Don't be fooled by that tricky "turn 3 miles ahead" sign!

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]





dmc said:


> We are getting some quality snow in the Catskills - really fluffy..


[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Sweet- how much so far?[/FONT]


----------



## dmc (Mar 7, 2013)

2 or 3" in the 23a valley..  still snowing..


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 7, 2013)

Snow reports from the catskills folks makes this girl really happy 

My skiing gal pal has a BOGO coupon, so I think we're set on the $ for lifts. 

When you say 'drop' how much of a drop are we talking about? I can handle a few feet, but if you're talking a 10'+ cliffline, yeah, F that.


----------



## Abominable (Mar 7, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> When you say 'drop' how much of a drop are we talking about? I can handle a few feet, but if you're talking a 10'+ cliffline, yeah, F that.



Nah, nothing serious.

Signage in middle of photo.



Drop (pay no attention to the lousy landing line....)


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 7, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> Snow reports from the catskills folks makes this girl really happy
> 
> My skiing gal pal has a BOGO coupon, so I think we're set on the $ for lifts.
> 
> When you say 'drop' how much of a drop are we talking about? I can handle a few feet, but if you're talking a 10'+ cliffline, yeah, F that.


You be fine only drops are in unmarked gladed stuff have fun need trip reports please?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 7, 2013)

Scotty said:


> You be fine only drops are in unmarked gladed stuff have fun need trip reports please?



BOGo is half price should be like $20 each you fall in love with platty tomorrow I promise


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 7, 2013)

dmc said:


> 2 or 3" in the 23a valley..  still snowing..



Plattekill updated that it has 2" so far just a few minutes ago.  This will probably be one of the times where Hunter and Windham do slightly better since the farther east you go the better with this path, but the model guidance suggests 6" is possible by tomorrow and if they already have 1/3 of that it wouldnt shock me if they do a bit better.


----------



## dmc (Mar 7, 2013)

I'll be out first thing tomorrow... stoked...


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 7, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Plattekill updated that it has 2" so far just a few minutes ago.  This will probably be one of the times where Hunter and Windham do slightly better since the farther east you go the better with this path, but the model guidance suggests 6" is possible by tomorrow and if they already have 1/3 of that it wouldnt shock me if they do a bit better.


Sun this weekend will be fun any snow just make it better.


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 7, 2013)

dmc said:


> I'll be out first thing tomorrow... stoked...



Headed to Platty also? My pal and I will be there, hit me up.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 7, 2013)

Pic from Belle @ an hour ago-






*It's started s**nowing hard at the Belle! **We are expecting 5" - 8" 
of new snow tonight followed by a gorgeous sunny weekend!*

Ooops- sorry about the hijack!  :grin:


----------



## dmc (Mar 7, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> Headed to Platty also? My pal and I will be there, hit me up.



I live in Hunter Mountain and I have to work so - I'm hitting the lift here when it opens before my first meeting at 10:30...

Thinking about hitting Platty this weekend maybe...


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 7, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> Headed to Platty also? My pal and I will be there, hit me up.



GPS does not work there, have fun.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 7, 2013)

Scotty said:


> GPS does not work there.


what does that mean?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 7, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> what does that mean?



From what I understand GPS mapping does not work at Platty, this is what I believe legalskiier has said, I dont have a Gps in my car.


----------



## marcski (Mar 7, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> what does that mean?



Just stay on 28 to Arkville. Make a rt. on 38 and rt. on 30. GPS can take you on back roads through Fleischmans.


----------



## zyk (Mar 7, 2013)

I might go tomorrow if they get enough snow.  If not,  Hunter maybe.

If you're coming from the north take I-88 then Rt 30 from the schoharie exit.  Its fast and a nice drive.


----------



## Jersey Skier (Mar 7, 2013)

Be careful on rt 28. Got a ticket for 70 in 55 on Tuesday coming back from Bellaeyre.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 7, 2013)

I have a Garmin and GPS is done on it for Platty.

Works on Samsung smartphone too.


----------



## x10003q (Mar 7, 2013)

Jersey Skier said:


> Be careful on rt 28. Got a ticket for 70 in 55 on Tuesday coming back from Bellaeyre.



Who says Jersey skiers don't contribute to the local economy?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 7, 2013)

x10003q said:


> Who says Jersey skiers don't contribute to the local economy?



Not this one. 

I have the best radar detector on the market, can simultaneously track 6 different police cars.  Had paid for itself many times over, including tonight going >75 in a 55 in Albany.


----------



## 180 (Mar 7, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Not this one.
> 
> I have the best radar detector on the market, can simultaneously track 6 different police cars.  Had paid for itself many times over, including tonight going >75 in a 55 in Albany.



what model do you have?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 8, 2013)

For cell service, platty Verizon not so good, they have some free WI FF internet service in Cafe, snow was light and fluffy when I leaving city of  Middletown the  not the town by Roxbury, and snow will be sweet up their for a zoners up their, have fun, cheap hotels, hippieschick and friend in near by Margetriville a few miles away so you can come back on Saturday I be their Sat. and Sun, who from here could ski and maybe show me some trees and maybe fun times with my girl Mary.


----------



## Jersey Skier (Mar 8, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Not this one.
> 
> I have the best radar detector on the market, can simultaneously track 6 different police cars.  Had paid for itself many times over, including tonight going >75 in a 55 in Albany.



Which one? Might need this for a few years now. The rest of that trip was torture trying to stay anywhere near the speed limit.


----------



## dmc (Mar 8, 2013)

Just drive the speed limit on back roads..  
Too many cops and animals out..


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 8, 2013)

dmc said:


> Just drive the speed limit on back roads..
> Too many cops and animals out..



Great point! Have fantastic time out in the snow today DMC.


----------



## dmc (Mar 8, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Great point! Have fantastic time out in the snow today DMC.



heading out for an hour this morning then maybe an hour this afternoon....work...blech...


----------



## marcski (Mar 8, 2013)

dmc said:


> heading out for an hour this morning then maybe an hour this afternoon....work...blech...



Can't wait to get to Platty tomorrow. 8-10" !!

Pic is from this morning's pre-work tour in the woods.  Snow looks heavy and wet but it is actually light and fluffy. Heavier would have been better since there was no base in the local woods.


----------



## dmc (Mar 8, 2013)

Well over the boot a Hunter...  Trees - Prune - everything is good...


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 8, 2013)

I am hearing from other that Plattydaize is Orr the hook today.


----------



## x10003q (Mar 8, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I am hearing from other that Plattydaize is Orr the hook today.



Is that Bobby Orr with the hook?;-)


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 8, 2013)

x10003q said:


> Is that Bobby Orr with the hook?;-)



Yes he was a great hockey player!

PM sent to was was " powderdazie at Platty are mind blowing" sounds awesome basically got to be so much snow out there and so crowded I am sure lol. pic from my favorit
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




e Cats hill


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 8, 2013)

http://www.super8.com/hotels/new-yo...66&006=1501163722&009=e&011=super8 oneetta ny anyone who needs a cheap hotel tonight so they can come back for more Sat. and Sun. yes 40miles away but the great Brooks is in town if you like BBQ. http://www.pricechopper.com/community/tickets-to-go $30 dollars to go to Platty or 3 other hills hope PriceChopper now knows how to sell this.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 8, 2013)

Just drove past the exit for Bell/ platty on my way to pick up my son. The " attractions " sign for the exits  mentioned Belleayre but not Platty.


----------



## skiking4 (Mar 8, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> Just drove past the exit for Bell/ platty on my way to pick up my son. The " attractions " sign for the exits  mentioned Belleayre but not Platty.



Ya cuz what's plattekill? I've heard of the platteskill rest area...


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 8, 2013)

skiking4 said:


> Ya cuz what's plattekill? I've heard of the platteskill rest area...



I know no one knows it is a great Catskills hill to.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 8, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> Just drove past the exit for Bell/ platty on my way to pick up my son. The " attractions " sign for the exits  mentioned Belleayre but not Platty.



Scotty needs to put a Platty sticker on the sign.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 8, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Scotty needs to put a Platty sticker on the sign.



Sure just bail me out if I get arrested please.


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 8, 2013)

Platty is way easier to get to coming from the North.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 8, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> Platty is way easier to get to coming from the North.



Price chopper lift tickets working, and yes they print from register.


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 8, 2013)

I have a 2 for 1 from gas rewards. I want to come and hang out with you guys! The girlfriend wants to go to Belleayre, but if she bails I'll come to Plattekill.


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 8, 2013)

You guys missed some seriously crazy shit powder today!!! Being from SE Idaho, I'll admit I'm still a bit of a snow snob, and this snow was impeccable! My pals and I got there for first chair, and we had the place to ourselves most of the day. Untracked all over until 11 easily. Mostly about a foot all over, but there were definitely some knee+ deep pockets. Pretty funny watching one of my buddies who had never boarded in powder 










Cheese! (Or steeze? Dunno...)

So..... I have to say this, although Platty is hands down the coolest hill I've been to so far, as far as atmosphere and people, I just have to question the validity of their run classifications. Those were some seriously 'non-black' blacks/doubles - I'm not an expert skier, and I've only ventured down a double once, and it was a cliffline out west.... 

what gives?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 8, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> I have a 2 for 1 from gas rewards. I want to come and hang out with you guys! The girlfriend wants to go to Belleayre, but if she bails I'll come to Plattekill.



Cool just let me know, have fun were ever you end up.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 8, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> You guys missed some seriously crazy shit powder today!!! Being from SE Idaho, I'll admit I'm still a bit of a snow snob, and this snow was impeccable! My pals and I got there for first chair, and we had the place to ourselves most of the day. Untracked all over until 11 easily. Mostly about a foot all over, but there were definitely some knee+ deep pockets. Pretty funny watching one of my buddies who had never boarded in powder
> 
> View attachment 8128
> 
> ...



Glad you got the powder today and Platty virus has hit you. I heard from their blog that someone was calling it British Columbia Powder and they were are from the West. Black here are not as steep as the west and it is mostly just a way of ratings for each individual place. Usually here 2 diamond just means icy moguls and or just a mess, some places in Stowe migth have legitimate black diamonds that compared to the west, I know they have back county at Stowe like the west but I haven't done it yet.


----------



## Rambo (Mar 8, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Glad you got the powder today and Platty virus has hit you. I heard from their blog that someone was calling it British Columbia Powder and they were are from the West. Black here are not as steep as the west and it is mostly just a way of ratings for each individual place. Usually here 2 diamond just means icy moguls and or just a mess, some places in Stowe migth have legitimate black diamonds that compared to the west, I know they have back county at Stowe like the west but I haven't done it yet.


Nice dissertation, Professor Scotty


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 8, 2013)

from exit 19 on 87, how long to platty?


----------



## MarkC (Mar 8, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> from exit 19 on 87, how long to platty?



An hour to an hour and 15 depending on which way you go.


----------



## vinnyv11 (Mar 8, 2013)

So jealous of the powder day.....  Really want to be up north tomorrow....


----------



## denvervega (Mar 8, 2013)

Our first and last tracks on Block.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 8, 2013)

MarkC said:


> An hour to an hour and 15 depending on which way you go.


thanks!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 8, 2013)

Rambo said:


> Nice dissertation, Professor Scotty



Thanks, I am the professor of fun times at Platty, hope to ski with you soon Rambo.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 10, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> I have a 2 for 1 from gas rewards. I want to come and hang out with you guys!* The girlfriend wants to go to Belleayre, but if she bails I'll come to Plattekill.*



She chooses Belleayre over Plattekill? 

I'm seriously questioning this relationship.


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 11, 2013)

She's never been to Plattekill and has a thing with going to new mountains short notice. She doesn't like not knowing the terrain I guess.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 11, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> She's never been to Plattekill and has a thing with going to new mountains short notice. She doesn't like not knowing the terrain I guess.



She love the right side at platty for sure.


----------



## dmc (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 12, 2013)

dmc said:


> View attachment 8237



Lol that is my lanugage.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 16, 2013)

Platty is even more desolate than usual.

Just empty!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 16, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Platty is even more desolate than usual.
> 
> Just empty!



I'm not there.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 16, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Platty is even more desolate than usual.
> 
> Just empty!



Have fun. How the conditions? Left side trails still have snow?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 16, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Have fun. How the conditions? Left side trails still have snow?


Dust on crust in a lot of places. 

These are the days the groomers earn their keep i suppose. Everything that was groomed if skiing pretty well. Even non groomed is getting better as folks crust bust. Good day all-in-all even though it's only 20/38.


----------



## marcski (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes a surprisingly good day despite all the r*&n. Hoping tomorrow is even better....if we get some snow this week....next weekend might be really good.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2013)

I vote for this spot to be the A zone official meet up spot at Platty? we could vote on it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:razz::razz::razz:


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2013)

On Platty Facebook's page an hour ago, powder mid week day coming, maybe tomorrow, maybe Wednesday, or Thursday, I cant go but hopefully some A zoner can have a great snowy day mid week this week.!!!


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 18, 2013)

Will likely be there Friday.


----------



## abc (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm impressed, you came down from Albany to ski Platty!

Hope the storm delivers and you have a nice day.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> Will likely be there Friday.



That place to be, I wonder if I can work my 4 hour day from 4 am -8am in NYC then drive to Plstty for the afternoon, then drive up to Sugarbush. I love to but can't, have fun who ever else goes.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2013)

abc said:


> I'm impressed, you came down from Albany to ski Platty!
> 
> Hope the storm delivers and you have a nice day.



Once you fall in love with Platty people will drive for hours to get their loved place.


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 18, 2013)

abc said:


> I'm impressed, you came down from Albany to ski Platty!
> 
> Hope the storm delivers and you have a nice day.



Why? It's not that far.  My other mountain of choice so far is Mt Snow, and that's farther. What are my other options - Jiminy? Yeah right, sucka. Too $ for not a great hill.
And thanks, I'm hoping the weather doesn't screw with the snow that's going to be dumped. I like the fact that Platty doesn't open all week, so you can still end up with fresh even after a few days pass.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> Why? It's not that far.  My other mountain of choice so far is Mt Snow, and that's farther. What are my other options - Jiminy? Yeah right, sucka. Too $ for not a great hill.
> And thanks, I'm hoping the weather doesn't screw with the snow that's going to be dumped. I like the fact that Platty doesn't open all week, so you can still end up with fresh even after a few days pass.



As much as I love Platty, if I was you and lived close to Gore is huge with Plaaty vibe, and so is Magic vibe and few people to. Oh platty migth open this week mid week, FYI.


----------



## abc (Mar 18, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> Why? It's not that far. My other mountain of choice so far is Mt Snow, and that's farther. What are my other options - Jiminy? Yeah right, sucka. Too $ for not a great hill.
> .


I was thinking of Gore. Is it further away? 



> I like the fact that Platty doesn't open all week, so you can still end up with fresh even after a few days pass


Yes, that's one of the biggest plus of Platty! 

And the $29 deal is still on so it's really quite a very good value. I hope the storm delivers for you!


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 18, 2013)

It's about the same distance, I think. I haven't been there yet, but I think it's about an hour and 45. Wyndham and Hunter are only an hour away, but I have sentimental reasons NOT to go to those right now...

When I lived in Idaho, 95% of the time I went to Targhee, and it was 2 hours. So it's no big deal to me to travel a couple hours for good conditions.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> It's about the same distance, I think. I haven't been there yet, but I think it's about an hour and 45. Wyndham and Hunter are only an hour away, but I have sentimental reasons NOT to go to those right now...
> 
> When I lived in Idaho, 95% of the time I went to Targhee, and it was 2 hours. So it's no big deal to me to travel a couple hours for good conditions.



From Albany Gore is less then an hour, you love the Hugh hill much bigger then MT. Snow lots great trails, not a lot of people it really is like another great hill.


----------



## x10003q (Mar 18, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> Why? It's not that far.  My other mountain of choice so far is Mt Snow, and that's farther. What are my other options - Jiminy? Yeah right, sucka. Too $ for not a great hill.



I love Plattekill but depending where in Albany you live you might be closer to Bromley, Magic, and Stratton and Gore is most certainly an easier drive. Bromley, Stratton, and Magic seem to be an easier drive than Mt Snow(IMHO). All are empty midweek. Go where the snow hits.


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 18, 2013)

Can't ditch work this week. That's why Platty is ideal because they won't be open to get all blasted out.


----------



## abc (Mar 18, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> Can't ditch work this week. That's why Platty is ideal because they won't be open to get all blasted out.


Yea, that's a big consideration. 

But in case the snow/rain line is less than ideal for Platty, keep in mind Magic is another weekend-only place (and Pico only opens from Thursday on). Those are options for the weekend warriors.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 18, 2013)

I love Platty, but Gore is a substantially better hill in terms of terrain.  Will be hitting Gore on Saturday, fingers crossed that the woods will be open after this.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> Can't ditch work this week. That's why Platty is ideal because they won't be open  to get all blasted out.



I share your love for Platty, I get it totally.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2013)

abc said:


> Yea, that's a big consideration.
> 
> But in case the snow/rain line is less than ideal for Platty, keep in mind Magic is another weekend-only place (and Pico only opens from Thursday on). Those are options for the weekend warriors.



Their opening tomorrow for.powder raise, you should go ABC Get some powder .:beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2013)

denvervega said:


> Our first and last tracks on Block.View attachment 8133View attachment 8134



Very nice pictures.:beer:


----------



## abc (Mar 18, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Their opening tomorrow for.powder raise, you should go ABC Get some powder .:beer:



I wish but it aren't going to happen. 1) the roads will probably be a mess and it'll take ages to get there. 2) I can't afford another day off. I'm taking the whole week off next week. 

 Why does the storm come the week I'm not going to be around? Wish it came last week. But I really shouldn't complain. I got a day in on my xc ski yesterday in the Berkshires. Pancake for lunch then more skiing again...

And I'm going to Montana Saturday. Poor me.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 19, 2013)

Plattty is officially not  opening today for a powder day today. It is on their home page, hopefully some A zoners get to enjoy white snowy trails Friday, I need to hear trip reports please.
They are not opening today. Platty didn't get the snow amount of 10 inches they were expecting last night. On their website this morning it said they were opening but now they are not. Looks like a great powder day there this Friday.


----------



## dmc (Mar 19, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Albany to Hunter in an hour? You drive 90mph, lol?



I used to do it when I worked in Albany..
Just a hair over an hour - doing 75mph


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 20, 2013)

So when do we think the huge huge snow making pond will be used, maybe by next winter? Anyone know would help me with a decision of buying a season pass their.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 21, 2013)

Who ever goes tomorrow will have awesome time, they put up a picture on Facebook's page and it looks fanastic.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 27, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/Plattekill Platty said on their facebook page yesterday that they plan on making snow in 45 days, that would be Nov. 10 and as far as I remember the earliest they ever planned on making snow, hope it is with the new huge pond(as big as a great lakes not that big, but pretty dam big.) you go Platty.:beer:


----------



## dmc (Sep 27, 2013)

Are you worried that with all this new stuff - Platty could become known to more people and therefor get more popular?


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 27, 2013)

dmc said:


> Are you worried that with all this new stuff - Platty could become known to more people and therefor get more popular?



Not so much, most people don't like the drive to platty, even people who know it better that Bell is not as good but all their friends are at Bell. ,some people tell me. 2 I like to see them make more trails open they can't do that with out profit. And if they can get more business hopefully the lake effect snow helps big time with keeping snow in good conditions.


----------



## dmc (Sep 27, 2013)

When it's good - lots of people go...  
If it becomes good all the time..  People will show up more...


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 27, 2013)

dmc said:


> When it's good - lots of people go...
> If it becomes good all the time..  People will show up more...



I be okay with it.


----------



## dmc (Sep 27, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I be okay with it.




Cool... Because I know an uncrowded place is important to you..


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 2, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/Plattekill In a couple weeks Platty trim the forest and get a free lift ticket on their FAcebook page in comments section yesterday, OCt. 19 at 9am.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 30, 2013)

http://plattekill.com/mountain-info/stories/blog 
y             Danielle                                                                 In             Plattekill Blog 
                                                     24                              Oct                 2013                    


              With the arrival of the FIRST SNOW this morning, Thursday, Oct 24, we  are buzzing with excitement and anticipation of a great ski season here  on the mountain. The finishing touches are being put on the new trail  maps, snow making equipment, and our lodge, to welcome old friends and  new.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




             Speaking of exciting….every  thought about RENTING A SKI MOUNTAIN all to yourself for your exclusive  use this winter? We’ve got that available right here at Plattekill.  Got  a corporate event you need to plan?  Looking to motivate or thank your  company employees for all their hard work?  Reward them with the gift of  skiing!  All day,  just you, your group and the mountain. 
 How about a  fundraiser?  Looking to raise funds and have fun in the process?   Renting the mountain can be a great, unique way to raise money for your  cause and thank your donors at the same time!  We can help you plan.   Weddings too, now that’s unique, or simply gather some of your closest  friends and spend the day with us catering to just you.
 It is surprisingly  affordable at just $2500, and a ton of fun. Where else can you have an  entire ski mountain open just for you? Just Plattekill! For more info  call us at (607) 326-3500 or email group sales at   laurie@plattekill.com and we’ll get you all the details and help you get started.



 - See more at: http://plattekill.com/mountain-info/stories/blog#sthash.1BTQWeyU.dpuf

    As always, we look forward to seeing you on the slopes and in the  lodge. Our bistro and kitchen will be serving up new fresh and delicious  foods to warm you up. Don’t forget about our tubing park. It’s open day  and night now, so bring the kiddos and have a blast!   Plattekill Mountain, _Keeping it Real._





 			Read more 		 
 				Be the first to comment!			 


 						 									 						 			 				    	 	 	 	 	 	  	  	   	  [h=3] 	  		Plattepalooza comin' up!	  	[/h] 	     
          				 		 			By 			Danielle 		 				 				 		 			In 			Plattekill Blog 
              	   	 	   					24 			 				Sep 				2013 			   	

       	   	   	   	   	   	  	   	   	  	October 12, 2013 will mark the 4th annual *--PLATTEPALOOZA--* event here at Plattekill.  This countdown-to-winter family fall festival celebration has become a popular 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Columbus Weekend  event at the mountain and will be returning once again for it's fourth  year. The event brings skiers, non-skiers, mountain bikers, leaf  peapers, young and old, all together for a fun time in the splendor of  fall.  





As  in all the years past, the highlight of the event will be the mountain  ski patrol’s ski, board and bike swap sale.  Bring any items you wish to  sell and 15% of proceeds go to support the volunteer patrol services.  (swap sale will take place both Sat and Sun).
 You’ll also find plenty of kids  actvities from face painting, pumpkin painting and temporary tattoos to a  kids bounce house.  You'll also find great live music from the resort  favorite “The Decoys” playing from 12-5pm on the deck.  Vendors,  delicious fall menu options and 
homemade  soups as well as a variety of in-season mircobrews will be served up.   Plus we'll have hiking and geocaching and MORE!  So don’t miss it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








The  mountain will be accepting items for the swap sale starting Oct 2.   Items may be brought to the resort’s Guest Services in the base lodge.   Bring your used skis, boards, boots, bikes and apparel that don’t fit  anymore…and maybe trade it for something new!
 The lifts will operate for fall  foliage which should be at peak just in time for Plattepalooza, a  popular attraction to take in the scenic panoramic views of the  mountains from atop of chairlift.  Rides are $7 per person.
 Don’t forget mountain biking…rentals are available for all sizes. Festivities begin at 11am and admission is FREE!   --MORE--




 			Read more 		 
 				Be the first to comment!			 


 						 									 						 			 				    	 	 	 	 	 	  	  	   	  [h=3] 	  		Labor Day Weekend - Racing & Riding	  	[/h] 	     
          				 		 			By 			Danielle 		 				 				 		 			In 			Plattekill Blog 
              	   	 	   					28 			 				Aug 				2013 			   	


*THE WEEKEND*
The 2013 Labor Day Weekend is upon us and Plattekill will be featuring both recrea
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tional mountain biking as well as racing as the *Eastern States Cup Downhill Race Series*  makes a stop at Platty for race #8 on the race circuit tour.  The  exciting downhill race event will take place on Sunday at 11am and is  open to all, not just racers racing the series.   Plattekill encourages  anyone intersted in bike racing to come give it or come to spectate and  check out the bike racing excitment as racers race through the woods,  over narrow rocky jumps, twists and turns to the finish.  The chairlift  will operate all weekend for racing as well as recrational biking and  the will be open for chairlift rides for spectating.
*THE COURSE*
The race course has been laid out on  the triple side of the mountain. All categories (Pro/Cat 1/2/3) will  start out on the trail “Dangerous Grounds”, which has taken on a whole  new vision and has been reworked with lots of fresh cut, steep rocky  sections & chutes throughout, in fine Platty style. The top third  section of the course will be shared by all categories before the Cat 3  course branches out on its own. We’re bringing back the old mountain  cross course built several years ago to make up much of the remaining  Cat 3 course. As for the other categories, they will race a separate  course with several optional go around sections for the Cat 2s with a  new ladder bridge hip jump at the end just before finishing out on the  final stretch of the course where racers will also be challenged with  new berms and jump sections.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4v_2aX-7vvw

Get ready for a fun action packed weekend of racing and riding at Plattekill...*click for complete race details*








 			Read more 		 
 				Be the first to comment!			 






 Prev
 1
 *2*
 *3*
 *4*
 *5*
 *6*
 *7*
 *8*
 *9*
 *Next*

		Page 1 of 9






 - See more at: http://plattekill.com/mountain-info/stories/blog#sthash.1BTQWeyU.dpuf


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 31, 2013)

Bump

I would break it down but most everything I love about platty is in this thread.

It 1000 vertical no run outs. Diamond trails are between the two peaks in the middle usually bumps and Blockerbsuter both are steep and constant fun the 1000 vertical. Lots of glades all over, I don't know all the places where gladed stuff is but mountain biking trails can help their. After major warm up it will take natural snow to get the place back together but they lots of natural. More snow guns this year. 2 chair one tripple to right easier stuff , double to left harder trails, no one steals their, your stuff is safe in the lodge. Cheaper tickets trough Pricechopper ski pass small mountain deals, also Platty website has deals if you stay town with skiing , there closed non holiday Monday to Thursday, open Friday Saturday and Sunday. When it snows near a foot midweek about a foot they will open up, there the are the first peak that lake effect hits so lots of times they pick up few unexpected inches or more when east Catskills just sees clouds. Does it have the constant pitch of Hunter West no it doesn't, it not at all comparable to Hunter.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2014)

Bump for anyone going today.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2014)

Sat Feb 15:  BIG AIR = BIG PAYOUT!  $500 cash purse to top skier  and $500 cash purse to best snowboarder.  Don't miss it!  11:30am.  Sponsored by SickTrix.  More at http://plattekill.com/home-trio/big-air-competition-feb-15

http://plattekill.com/home-trio/big-air-competition-feb-15
http://plattekill.com/home-trio/big-air-competition-feb-15 http://sicktrix.com/


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 14, 2014)

Scotty said:


> Sat Feb 15:  BIG AIR = BIG PAYOUT!  $500 cash purse to top skier  and $500 cash purse to best snowboarder.  Don't miss it!  11:30am.  Sponsored by SickTrix.  More at http://plattekill.com/home-trio/big-air-competition-feb-15
> 
> http://plattekill.com/home-trio/big-air-competition-feb-15
> http://plattekill.com/home-trio/big-air-competition-feb-15 http://sicktrix.com/



good to know.. was considering platty tomorrow for a not crowded day but will pass this weekend.


----------



## abc (Feb 14, 2014)

Scotty said:


> http://plattekill.com/home-trio/big-air-competition-feb-15 http://sicktrix.com/


Hmmm... that's interesting...what's expected impact...?

They would be holding the big-air comp on the triple side anyway, right? 

If so, shouldn't matter all that much for those planning to ride the double side...


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2014)

abc said:


> Hmmm... that's interesting...what's expected impact...?
> 
> They would be holding the big-air comp on the triple side anyway, right?
> 
> If so, shouldn't matter all that much for those planning to ride the double side...



I agree it be cool to look at the event to.


----------



## lerops (Feb 14, 2014)

I owe the wife one for letting me go today. In return we are going  skiing for the long weekend.  Daughter is also better. Having canceled  the Smugs trip, we are going to Catskills.

I'd like to treat her a bit. What are nicer hotels options in the area? I will try my luck with last minute reservations.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2014)

lerops said:


> I owe the wife one for letting me go today. In return we are going  skiing for the long weekend.  Daughter is also better. Having canceled  the Smugs trip, we are going to Catskills.
> 
> I'd like to treat her a bit. What are nicer hotels options in the area? I will try my luck with last minute reservations.



Msrgretville motel.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 14, 2014)

lerops said:


> I'd like to treat her a bit. What are nicer hotels options in the area? I will try my luck with last minute reservations.



Along Route 28 there are the Lodge at the Emerson-
http://www.emersonresort.com/the-lodge-at-the-emerson

The Full Moon in Big Indian-
http://fullmoonresort.com/

the Phoenicia Lodge-
http://www.phoenicialodge.com/

and The River Run in Fleischmanns-
http://www.riverrunbedandbreakfast.com/

There's the Hanah Mountain Inn off Route 30 in Margaretville (close to Plattekill)-
http://www.riverrunbedandbreakfast.com/

and the Roxbury, a funky motel in Roxbury-
http://www.theroxburymotel.com/

There are many others but those are some I think a woman would find acceptable.

More options here-
http://www.belleayre.com/others/business.htm

and here-
http://plattekill.com/lodging


----------



## lerops (Feb 14, 2014)

Thank you both!


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 15, 2014)

At Platty, 4WD is good to have after a big snowstorm for the access road and around the parking lot. I used mine a lot yesterday. 

 BTW, be VERY careful of DEER on all the roads. I hit this one on Rte 30. Fortunately I was able to slow down from 55 mph to around 25 and tried to avoid it but the damn thing was on a suicide mission.  I got away with just a bent fender/flare and broken fog light. And it'll cost me $100 deductible. 

 The Jeep survived and drove home just fine. Deer didn't look good though...


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 15, 2014)

Is that a metal spike coming off the side of your vehicle? That's some Mad Max sh!t


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 15, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Is that a metal spike coming off the side of your vehicle? That's some Mad Max sh!t



You mean the tow hook on the front bumper? All Jeep Wranglers have those. They are attachment point for tow straps to get yourself or someone else unstuck when offroad

The last pic is of the deer hair on the front bumper. It didn't hit the side at all. I got it with my tire, front bumper and passenger side fender.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 15, 2014)

Wavewheeler said:


> You mean the tow hook on the front bumper? All Jeep Wranglers have those. They are attachment point for tow straps to get yourself or someone else unstuck when offroad



I know the last pic just looked funny. Glad your okay. I had a deer run into the side of my car while I was on the highway it's scary. Glad all of the humans are okay. Someone should tie a "Get Well Soon" balloon to the deers hoof


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 15, 2014)

I don't think it's getting well anytime soon. It didn't die right away either. Not pretty. Fortunately I did see it and was able to slow down and didn't hit at 55 mph. I was doing about 20 mph. I tried to swerve around it but it seemed determined to get hit. I've had squirrels do that and come close to hitting deer but this one surprised me. Fortunately I was fine and the Jeep just suffered cosmetic damage. That's what insurance is for.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 15, 2014)

Venison Spiedies, yum! How'd you like Platty?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 15, 2014)

Shame no one wanted that deer. I asked the guy with the plow who pushed the deer off the road if he wanted it but he declined. I like venison but I had no way of carting it home. I can barely fit my skis in the back of the Jeep! 

I liked Platty a lot. That's one ski resort I'd actually go to on a weekend. It's a throwback to a different era. I felt Gore was like that but this was even more so. It was really cool!  I'll def be going back.

A great day despite the deer. At least it happened after I skied, not before


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 15, 2014)

Last weekend on my way to Platty there was a VERY frozen deer on the side of 28.  They must like playing chicken out there.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 15, 2014)

Well, now there is one on the side of Rte 30 as well..


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 15, 2014)

On Platty's website, the entire condition report says MGPP/PP for every single trail.  

Did they really groom the entire mountain or is it a case of the web person not knowing WTH they're talking about?  It would be very unusual for Platty to do that, it's a skiers mountain and they normally leave a ton of terrain natural.


----------



## abc (Feb 15, 2014)

Sad.

I was able to avoid about 5-6 of them crossing Rt 30, at 30 second intervals! 

Saw the first 2 or 3 from a long ways away. Then one as I got closer so I slowed down. Then saw another, so my brain finally engaged and I stepped on the break. Missed one more who jumped out 10 feet in front of my by then stopped car. I sat there for another half a minute, just when I was ready to move, one more jumped out where the previous one crossed...


----------



## abc (Feb 15, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> On Platty's website, the entire condition report says MGPP/PP for every single trail.
> 
> Did they really groom the entire mountain or is it a case of the web person not knowing WTH they're talking about?  It would be very unusual for Platty to do that, it's a skiers mountain and they normally leave a ton of terrain natural.


No, they didn't groom much on the double side. Well, not with the machine groomer anyway. I'd called some of the trails "skier groomed"!


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 16, 2014)

Quite the opposite when it comes to grooming, at least yesterday. Except for the greens and one blue (Sundown) everything was left natural. I don't know if this was because it had just snowed more than a foot of snow though. Maybe on a "regular day" they do? First time I went there was yesterday.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 16, 2014)

abc said:


> Sad.
> 
> I was able to avoid about 5-6 of them crossing Rt 30, at 30 second intervals!
> 
> Saw the first 2 or 3 from a long ways away. Then one as I got closer so I slowed down. Then saw another, so my brain finally engaged and I stepped on the break. Missed one more who jumped out 10 feet in front of my by then stopped car. I sat there for another half a minute, just when I was ready to move, one more jumped out where the previous one crossed...



Deer often travel in herds. If you see one run cross the road you can be sure a few more will follow so you have to make sure you stop and wait for all of them to cross. I see it all the time...One will run across and then a few seconds a bunch more follow.

I didn't see any deer on the way there. On the ride home I saw some in the woods coming up on the road. I honked the horn and they ran back into the woods. I was driving on Route 30 and out of the corner of my eye I saw it come up from the right side of the road..I think there might have been two. One ran back down into the ditch, the other was stupid enough to keep coming. I swerved to avoid it but it literally ran into my Jeep. Fortunately I slowed down so I hit at about 30 mph. It might've been a lot worse if I'd been doing 55 mph as I had been a few seconds earlier. 

We have a lot of deer where I live and it's much more populated then the area around Roxbury. It happened a few miles south of Roxbury on Rte 30.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 16, 2014)

Wavewheeler said:


> Quite the opposite when it comes to grooming, at least yesterday. Except for the greens and one blue (Sundown) everything was left natural.



That's normally what they do after snow.  Why the website says MGPP on every trail I dont know.



Wavewheeler said:


> We have a lot of deer where I live and it's much more populated then the area around Roxbury.



They're like gnats here too.  If you go 3 days without seeing a deer where I live, that would be unusual.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 16, 2014)

The deer wander around in herds in places like Colts Neck. This is Monmouth County, not exactly farm country. More like McMansions and strip malls. 

I don't know why the Platty website is like that. I saw that the night before and figured that it can't be accurate. What I got was exactly what I expected, it being a small skier's mountain. Heck, they didn't even have the pathways in and out of the lodge to the lifts shoveled! We're talking minimalist here! :lol: I had no expectation that anything would be groomed, especially the blacks. It was fine by me. 

 I got the impression that they know exactly who comes there to ski and what they want and acres of groomed corduroy isn't it. 

I can't imagine anyone who knows about Platty going there expecting a smaller version of Hunter. It's like comparing oranges vs apples.


----------



## abc (Feb 16, 2014)

Wavewheeler said:


> Deer often travel in herds. If you see one run cross the road you can be sure a few more will follow so you have to make sure you stop and wait for all of them to cross. I see it all the time...One will run across and then a few seconds a bunch more follow.


I too, see herds crossing roads. But this was different, they were very far apart. The first couple I saw I was so far away the deer looked as small as dogs. It wasn't until I was close enough to see the next couple as deer! 

The last one came out was really struggling to clear the snow bank. Maybe that's why they were so far apart, the smaller ones had trouble keeping up with the herd in the deep snow.


----------



## Jersey Skier (Feb 17, 2014)

Wavewheeler said:


> I got the impression that they know exactly who comes there to ski and what they want and acres of groomed corduroy isn't it.
> 
> I can't imagine anyone who knows about Platty going there expecting a smaller version of Hunter. It's like comparing oranges vs apples.



Yesterday, some of the blacks were 1/2 groomed in the AM. By afternoon they were bumped up too.  If you can learn to at least enjoy the challenge of trying to ski crud you will always have empty slopes to yourself at Platty.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 6, 2014)

Today Sun. last day of winter lifts at Platty hopefullly somemake it. i hear Harvey Road will be their. Moguls snow on most of trails good base sun babes wet jeans fun times enjoy .i did this winter thanks for the fun times several vreT snow days more then ave it was fanastice. fun times at other hills to enjoy whi ever gets out today.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 9, 2014)

On  Platty website facebook if they seell 100 tickets for $20 each for this coming Sunday they eill reopen. if they seell the dont  tickets they will refund 9ney.

WHY NOT!  Up for 1 MORE DAY of skiing and riding? 
 If we can  pre-sell 100 tix for $20 by Friday for this Sunday, we'll open!  If not,  we'll refund your money and call it a season! https://plattekill.ltibooking.com/product?product_id=54&start_date=2014-04-13


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 11, 2014)

It's  official...time to get out the golf clubs and the yard rakes, we're  calling it a season!  HUGE thank you to all who supported the idea of  opening Sunday, but we just didn't make the numbers.  We've got LOTS of  new improvements coming next winter -- stay tuned!   Thanks to ALL our  Platty fans for AN AWESOME SEASON!!!!!!!!!




Platty will not open this Sunday


----------



## lerops (Apr 11, 2014)

Nice photo. Love that mountain!


----------



## ScottySkis (May 5, 2014)

So while on Platty website today killing time at work I noticed that in the season passes for next season a pass for Platty comes with a free lift ticket to Magic good for next season and discounts to other area mountains including 1 for Magic. I so be down if i find out it like 20% off Hunter or night lift ticket discount to Mountain Creek or handful of other hills. Any one know the answer?

http://plattekill.com/rates/season-passes
DISCOUNTED  tickets to other area mountains including 1 FREE LIFT TICKET FOR  2014-15 TO MAGIC MOUNTAIN!!! - See more at:  http://plattekill.com/rates/season-passes#sthash.FDd2RSjn.dpuf
DISCOUNTED  tickets to other area mountains including 1 FREE LIFT TICKET FOR  2014-15 TO MAGIC MOUNTAIN!!! - See more at:  http://plattekill.com/rates/season-passes#sthash.FDd2RSjn.dpuf
DISCOUNTED  tickets to other area mountains including 1 FREE LIFT TICKET FOR  2014-15 TO MAGIC MOUNTAIN!!! - See more at:  http://plattekill.com/rates/season-passes#sthash.FDd2RSjn.dpuf

DISCOUNTED  tickets to other area mountains including 1 FREE LIFT TICKET FOR  2014-15 TO MAGIC MOUNTAIN!!! - See more at:  http://plattekill.com/rates/season-passes#sthash.FDd2RSjn.dpuf
DISCOUNTED  tickets to other area mountains including 1 FREE LIFT TICKET FOR  2014-15 TO MAGIC MOUNTAIN!!! - See more at:  http://plattekill.com/rates/season-passes#sthash.FDd2RSjn.dpuf


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 12, 2014)

Their adding new snow making on left (expert trails) hill.

*Plattekill Mountain*

Yesterday

Snowmaking pipeline getting prepped for welding...look closely at pic and you can see where it is going  
#plattekill #skiresort #bikepark #skiing #mountainbiking #snowmakingimprovements

*Plattekill Mountain*

Yesterday June 102014


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jun 13, 2014)

I was surprised when I saw that yesterday.  

Of all the places you could put snowmaking at Platty, given the needs, why the heck go to Giant Slalom?  Seems like a weird decision to me.  Maybe because it's so small they figure it's an easy "get open" trail?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 29, 2014)

More snow making info came out a few weeks ago.

THINKING SNOW?  We are!  Snowmaking pipe  headed up the mountain to top of Giant Slalom, Ridge Run and  Twist...this is a BIG DEAL for Platty!  All of course for YOUR skiing  and riding pleasure!

*Snowmaking:*  75% 


*NEW for 2013-14*
v Adding 30 NEW GUNS with all NEW SNOWMAKING on Upper Plunge Trail + more snowguns on Upper Sundown & PowderPuff_._
vUpgrading all existing air/water snowguns to energy efficient guns. 
vExpanding our Learning Center Terrain to allow more room for our “Snowkidding Childrens Learning Area”
v Offering ‘Learn to Tele’ Packages – with private lesson & rental combo packages
vUpgrading Ticketing Systems
v Several Base lodge improvements
vAdding a variety of new menu items to the ‘Mountain Bistro’
 - See more at: http://plattekill.com/about-plattekill/about-us-stats#sthash.4sRF6f8V.dpuf


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 14, 2014)

pictures of new snow making guns: 
Top of Plunge 








                                             top of Upper Ridge Run

9(these pictures were copied from an email I got )


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 5, 2014)

More pictures from today of new guns from their facebook page. Maybe I should buy a pass. 

Moving right along, 1st tower mounted gun officially installed.
 Per Ops Dept "getting it done"....roger that, winter is COMING!


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 5, 2014)

Huge concrete blocks going in for our new tower #snowguns.being installed on lower face = #moresnow = #morefun #Plattyrocks! #keepinitreal


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 5, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> More pictures from today of new guns from their facebook page. Maybe I should buy a pass.
> 
> Moving right along, 1st tower mounted gun officially installed.
> Per Ops Dept "getting it done"....roger that, winter is COMING!



A tower-mounted fan gun!  That's sexy.  

Only thing I'm not sure I get is why put it on Face given that's already Platty's snowmaking stronghold.  Unless maybe they took an asset away from there and redeployed it elsewhere (i.e. upgraded Face snowmaking, and put the "lesser gun" somewhere else).


----------



## x10003q (Sep 6, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> A tower-mounted fan gun!  That's sexy.
> 
> Only thing I'm not sure I get is why put it on Face given that's already Platty's snowmaking stronghold.  Unless maybe they took an asset away from there and redeployed it elsewhere (i.e. upgraded Face snowmaking, and put the "lesser gun" somewhere else).



I seem to remember Platty using portable snowmaking cannons on the triple side. That is a mighty wide trail especially at the intersection with Sundown.


----------



## marcski (Sep 6, 2014)

x10003q said:


> I seem to remember Platty using portable snowmaking cannons on the triple side. That is a mighty wide trail especially at the intersection with Sundown.



Upper Face has tower mounted air-water guns on both sides of the wide trail.  You are correct, that they used to use portable fan guns on Lower Face.  There was one tower mounted fan gun in the middle of Face at the intersection with Sundown.  This will be a nice improvement and  it will greatly reduce the man hours needed to make snow on the triple side since they won't have to move and (re)position the guns. It will also enable them to use the portable fan guns on other terrain.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 6, 2014)

marcski said:


> It will also *enable them to use the portable fan guns on other terrain*.



I was hoping that was the explanation, because to just add more snowmaking in that area to what they already had would be overkill.  It seemed to me the snowmaking there was "overdone" last year IMO, but perhaps I'm wrong.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 26, 2014)

Great writeup and review of Plattekill.  It's not often I agree with every word of a review, but this was well-done.

Short synopsis



> Plattekill Mountain is the natural snow capital of the Catskills.  Plattekill is perfectly located to catch lake effect snow. There are no  higher peaks between Plattekill’s 3500’ summit and the Lake Ontario,  meaning then when lake effect snow bands roll in from the west, they  smack into the large catcher’s mitt that is Plattekill and drop  snow…lots of snow.



Full version

http://www.ultimate-ski.com/ski-resorts/usa/new-york/plattekill.aspx


----------



## Edd (Sep 26, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Great writeup and review of Plattekill.  It's not often I agree with every word of a review, but this was well-done.
> 
> Short synopsis
> 
> ...



Certainly a small place but it looks pretty damn good. I hope to try it someday.


----------



## marcski (Sep 26, 2014)

Nice article. But, if you or anyone else shows up and wants to ski, you will be able to buy a lift ticket. The only thing that limits ticket sales at Platty is the parking lot. But, I've seen cars parked almost 1 mile down the road, so that is not even limiting.  With that said, there are never lift lines.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 26, 2014)

marcski said:


> Nice article. But, *if you or anyone else shows up and wants to ski, you will be able to buy a lift ticket.* The only thing that limits ticket sales at Platty is the parking lot. But, I've seen cars parked almost 1 mile down the road, so that is not even limiting.  With that said, there are never lift lines.



Good point, I didn't understand that comment, or at least, if Platty does restrict lift tickets sold it's news to me.  And when the hades would that ever need to happen?   Even on the days when cars are parked far down the road (1 mile though?  That seems a bit much, that really happened?) there's not more than a 1 minute lift "line" anyway.


----------



## Jersey Skier (Sep 26, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Good point, I didn't understand that comment, or at least, if Platty does restrict lift tickets sold it's news to me.  And when the hades would that ever need to happen?   Even on the days when cars are parked far down the road (1 mile though?  That seems a bit much, that really happened?) there's not more than a 1 minute lift "line" anyway.



Yes, this really happened a few times. Still no lift lines. Line to get a beer is a totally different story. That could take you 20 minutes.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 28, 2014)

Seats in the lodge were fillled by relatives not skiing or mountain snowboarding just sitting a lot this past winter. that ok with me lunch and mj break at platty in my car is perfectly great to see ppl at the hill go Lasko putting money back into his hill with snowguns this winter and tickey for magic with season pass i might buy this winter. I wonder when snowmaking off new ocean on top of the hill will be used ?


----------



## x10003q (Sep 28, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Good point, I didn't understand that comment, or at least, if Platty does restrict lift tickets sold it's news to me.  And when the hades would that ever need to happen?   Even on the days when cars are parked far down the road (1 mile though?  That seems a bit much, that really happened?) there's not more than a 1 minute lift "line" anyway.



I measured a .8 mile line of cars on Sunday, Feb 16, 2014.

Here is the trip report. It was the Sunday of Presidents' Week.

http://forum.nyskiblog.com/Plattekill-Sunday-2-16-2014-td4036922.html


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 28, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> Seats in the lodge were fillled by relatives not skiing or mountain snowboarding just sitting a lot this past winter.



That, and it also seems to me that a fair number of locals just use Platty as a bar in the wintertime.  You see quite a few people just drinking and watching a game at the bar and they're not in ski clothes.  Or hanging out drinking on the patio towards the end of the season.



x10003q said:


> I measured a .8 mile line of cars on Sunday, Feb 16, 2014.
> 
> Here is the trip report. It was the Sunday of Presidents' Week.
> 
> http://forum.nyskiblog.com/Plattekill-Sunday-2-16-2014-td4036922.html



Cool; thanks for sharing.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2014)

So here is my question on season pass with Platy compared to other Catskills all are around 600$ or so if you buy it early. Platty says they want to be in neighborhood of the others which they are average of 50-100 less then the other 3. But I the other 3 have currently enough snowmaking to justify that price for ski days I get it n regular season. But with Play still limited snowmaking for getting trail s open so it lie 12 day at 50$ average day at platty will I ski there that many time that be enjoyed by me no. Knock to 450 or get snowmaking going or more trail s opening quicker then the pass and I happy to o buy Platty season pass. Windham and bell no I don't really like but I understand their pass price s. Hunter I always kick my self for not buying a pass here I got to some mid winter weekend and see how the snow and crowded ,.


----------



## legalskier (Dec 3, 2014)

So wait, is Plattekill open yet?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2014)

∆ Plattekill was going to open up for this Friday . not reschedule d again reason I glad I didn't buy expensive pass . I got t o get gold NY pass this spring hopefully.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 3, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> So here is my question on season pass with Platy compared to other Catskills all are around 600$ or so if you buy it early. Platty says they want to be in neighborhood of the others which they are average of 50-100 less then the other 3. But I the other 3 have currently enough snowmaking to justify that price for ski days I get it n regular season. But with Play still limited snowmaking for getting trail s open so it lie 12 day at 50$ average day at platty will I ski there that many time that be enjoyed by me no. Knock to 450 or get snowmaking going or more trail s opening quicker then the pass and I happy to o buy Platty season pass. Windham and bell no I don't really like but I understand their pass price s. Hunter I always kick my self for not buying a pass here I got to some mid winter weekend and see how the snow and crowded ,.


Are you dissing Platty?

Shocking...:-o


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2014)

Steamboat 1;yes I am this pass price it been around that pricy for last few years that I been looking. I thought about the pass vs money for it and I would be great and probably happens in next few years where snowmaking will be much improved but it not yet and to me that price is to much . I also  think  that the there discount card is a bad deal only 10$ off weekend s cost 60$ no free lift ticket. It again does not compare to Hunter discount card which I bought.


----------



## Harvey (Dec 3, 2014)

Plattekill is opening for the season next weekend, 12/13.

If the cost of a Plattekill pass isn't worth it to you, then obviously don't buy it.

For me Plattekill is in a league of it's own, there is nothing in NY like it.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 3, 2014)

Heresy, Scotty not talking nice about some ski hill in Roxbury! Huntah? Sacrilegious!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 3, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> *Heresy, Scotty not talking nice about some ski hill in Roxbury!* Huntah? Sacrilegious!



He has a point.  For everything that Plattekill does right, their SP pricing seems a bit odd/off to me.


----------



## Tin (Dec 3, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Heresy, Scotty not talking nice about some ski hill in Roxbury! Huntah? Sacrilegious!
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2




He got some cranky chronic.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 3, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Heresy, Scotty not talking nice about some ski hill in Roxbury! Huntah? Sacrilegious!


Must be a bad batch of MJ.


----------



## Harvey (Dec 4, 2014)

Benedict - What expenses would you cut to lower the pass price? What mountain has a lower pass price that you think provides a better or equal experience?

Scotty - Choose what you want from Plattekill:

Hunter style snowmaking
More crowded slopes/lift lines
Even lower ticket prices
All of the above

...or are you suggesting the mountain cut their dividend to stockholders?

There's a reason eight of the little nine are gone. Plattekill has survived when the other eight died - in part - by courting those who value a unique experience.

Natural snow, lower prices, boundary-to-boundary skiing, limited grooming, non-existing liftlines and fantastic terrain are not for everyone.

Although for the life of me I don't know why.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 4, 2014)

MRG season pass price is $963 ($749 early bird).   They're not open either.  Have never been to Platty, but I assume they make (have to) a lot more snow than MRG.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 4, 2014)

Makes me grateful Greek Peak stayed afloat, $399 season's pass for 2014-2015 season. The first 5 or 6 years I was buying passes there it was $199, it was a steal.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marcski (Dec 4, 2014)

1st: you obviously have not seen the new tile work in the men's room in the baselodge. It's like taking a piss at Stratton for half the price. 

2nd: You need to buy a season pass in March or April the spring prior. Buying one this time of season at a mountain that offers early season discounts makes no sense. 

3rd)  There is no place like Platty.  If you count the days the mountain is open vs. the other Catskills 3, yes Platty's pass is more money.  But, on the other hand, you get a private hill/club atmosphere and an old school vibe that CANNOT be replicated, let alone some of the best natural snow, trails and terrain in the area.  Add in the lack of crowds and the ongoing (albeit slow and steady) snowmaking additions, I can't see myself skiing anywhere else for quite sometime given my current residence.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 4, 2014)

marcski said:


> 1st: you obviously have not seen the new tile work in the men's room in the baselodge. It's like taking a piss at Stratton for half the price.


Too funny, I agree Platty is a special place, sorry I waited so long to ski there.



Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2014)

See thanks all for the great responses. I guess for me I just saying as a very happy customer for years now that if there discount card at least could be more competive with % off weekend I buy it happy ily. 

Same with season pass I start ed looking at prices in March. I be very Happy to contribute to platty success. Once snowmaking ocean can operations start then the can recovery after non snow event in a week of cold temperatures on maybe 10 trail s or pass was 150 cheaper and no snow making or same as it been I would have bought a pass by now that why I fursstated.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 4, 2014)

You'd rather no snowmaking to save $150???


----------



## Harvey (Dec 4, 2014)

marcski said:


> 1st: you obviously have not seen the new tile work in the men's room in the baselodge. It's like taking a piss at Stratton for half the price.



I gotta re-ROFL this one marcski.  :-D

Curious... how many days did non-holiday/weekday days did everyone get last season? I don't get too many, so it doesn't figure into my math.

The marcskis of the world are the reason Plattekill survives.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 4, 2014)

Harvey said:


> I gotta re-ROFL this one marcski.  :-D
> 
> Curious... how many days did non-holiday/weekday days did everyone get last season? I don't get too many, so it doesn't figure into my math.



I get quite a few, I'm an addict, I get 4 weeks vacation, and use most of it in the Winter. In fact, I'm probably outdoors more in the Winter than any other time of year, yes I'm weird. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 4, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> In fact, I'm probably outdoors more in the Winter than any other time of year, yes I'm weird.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



I definitely spend more time outdoors in the winter than I do in the summer.  In the summer I'm usually hanging in the AC.  If I lived on a lake it would be different.  Seeing how I need to drive to do my swimming, I don't spend nearly as much time outdoors.


----------



## Harvey (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm an addict too, with theoretically unlimited vacation (the limit is the amount of work I have to do) but only 10 or 20% of my days are midweek.

Waaayy off topic but Cornhead I got to tell you...

I was at Thanksgiving with the family telling the awesome tale of Snow Ridge and I mentioned you.

My 8yo daughter just can not get over the fact that I know a guy named Cornhead. She is telling all her friends.

"And you know what? Daddy doesn't even think it's weird!"  I showed her your NYSB avatar too... she was like... WTF?


----------



## JimG. (Dec 4, 2014)

Harvey said:


> I'm an addict too, with theoretically unlimited vacation (the limit is the amount of work I have to do) but only 10 or 20% of my days are midweek.
> 
> Waaayy off topic but Cornhead I got to tell you...
> 
> ...



Too funny! My 12 year old son and I hiked the Giant Ledge/Panther Mountain with Scotty and Cornhead a few weeks ago and he is still asking me why Bob is nicknamed Cornhead.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 4, 2014)

Harvey said:


> Benedict - What expenses would you cut to lower the pass price? What mountain has a lower pass price that you think provides a better or equal experience?



  As you likely know I love Platty, but as you probably also know I am in the very small minority in terms of what I seek from the overall ski experience.   As for your first question, I don't know enough about their top-line or their expenses to be able to answer that sufficiently.  But I do agree with Scotty at least in so much as their price seems to be disjoined relative to their competition given the total services/amenities they offer and the fact that Platty is farther away / less convenient for the vast majority of the market.  What percentage of adult Platty skiers do you think are on a full season pass?  I could be wrong, but my guess is it's probably lower than most.  These mathematical bell curve pricing questions are difficult, and again, I could be wildly incorrect, but my guess is they'd do financially better volumetrically with a lower price, while not significantly cannibalizing single day sales.  My 2¢ speculation.



ScottySkis said:


> Once snowmaking ocean can operations start then the can recovery after non snow event in a week of cold temperatures on maybe 10 trails



I'm very eager to see the impact of this.  Shouldn't this be the first season we really start to see the benefits of the giant pond, additional guns/fans, and pipe infrastructure?



ScottySkis said:


> 150 cheaper and* no snow making*



Just when I was agreeing with Scotty, he went and took a big hit.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2014)

I agree with BG totalaly and would not want lack of snowmaking there. I just saying I could justifying buying pass their with cheaper pass but am happy and wait ing for more snowmaking this year and u see better recovery this year then I spend that more$ next winter.  Love seeing them being success full.


----------



## Harvey (Dec 4, 2014)

BG: That was my point... it's really hard (for us) to know what the pass price should be. I'll bet a donut that the best person to make that call is the guy who is making it.  I believe that Plattekill's continued existence is not due to the most price sensitive skiers.

How do you feel about the day ticket price?

My guess is 10% of ticket revenue is from passholders.

No on the pond. It will not be a factor this year. As marcski mentioned other snowmaking improvements, slow and steady, are mattering.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Dec 4, 2014)

JimG. said:


> Too funny! My 12 year old son and I hiked the Giant Ledge/Panther Mountain with Scotty and Cornhead a few weeks ago and he is still asking me why Bob is nicknamed Cornhead.



When I was a kid, I thought the funniest thing in the world was that my grandfather had friends named "Liver Lips" and "Dump Rat". Actually, I still think that's hilarious.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 4, 2014)

OK, I'm pretty sure I've posted the origin of "Cornhead", at least on Harvey Road. People on ski forums assume that it has to do with Spring corn snow, a logical assumption. I do love me some soft April bumps, but alas, this is not the origin. 

I was about 23 yrs old, living with a girl with a 3 yr old Son. One day I was picking him up from the sitters. The child seat was in the middle of the back seat. Kenny, aka Kenny Cornhead, after this fateful day, had a red Winter jacket with a hood. When I saw him in the rear view mirror I said, "You look like a little Conehead with that hood on." He immediately scowled, and said, "I am not a Cornhead, YOU'RE A CORNHEAD!" After the "Cornhead Incident", I would come home, Kenny would say, "Hi Bob", then wait the perfect amount of time, and then add, "Cornhead!". 

I was going to school at the time, living above a bar, and tending there for income. Perfect job for that, other than easy access to booze, and no days off between school and work. I wonder why that relationship didn't last? Anyway, the regulars in the bar began calling Kenny "Cornhead", or "Kenny Cornhead". Some friends of ours were teaching Kenny to say, "Spare me". I was tending bar, my girlfriend, and Kenny, came downstairs into the bar. The bar was pretty dead, one regular at the bar glanced over his shoulder while pouring his red and white as they walked in. Without turning completely towards them the regular said, "Hi Cornhead", to which Kenny replied, "Spare me Cornhead". I asked the guy what it felt like to be cut down by a 3 yr old. He was a neat kid, he liked playing the Stray Cats on the jukebox.

It's been about 30yrs since I've seen Kenny Cornhead, he is long an adult, I hope he is well. 

 Oh, my avatar on HR is a pic from my first visit to New Mexico, my Sis and I were going to go horseback riding, turns out I was over the weight limit, 220 lbs, IIRC. The horse head was carved into the top of a fence post at the corral, I thought it looked cool.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## selski (Dec 5, 2014)

I was a long time pass holder at Plattekill (me plus 3 kids). The price, as with all prices, has been rising steadily. Love everything about Platty but this year I did not go for the season passes. Last year I did ok (11 days for me) but with this year's increase it didn't make sense to lock into a pass even though I will continue to spend many days there. I just didn't save that much from even rack pricing. All three of my favorite mountains (Platty, MRG and Magic) have the same problem, short season and often limited terrain even when open, makes the pass commitment a tough one. I am a shareholder at Mad so I am a full believer of putting my money where my passion is. Hopefully all of the special ski places will survive, they are irreplaceable and are a reminder of what skiing really is.


----------



## Harvey (Dec 5, 2014)

Cornhead!  Awesome new avatar, Neve (8yo) will see it tonight!


----------



## Harvey (Dec 5, 2014)

Very solid post selski.



selski said:


> Last year I did ok (11 days for me) but with this year's increase it didn't make sense to lock into a pass even though I will continue to spend many days there.



What is the break even point in days on season pass vs day ticket?



selski said:


> All three of my favorite mountains (Platty, MRG and Magic)...







selski said:


> Hopefully all of the special ski places will survive, they are irreplaceable and are a reminder of what skiing really is.



Look for some news on this next week on NYSB.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 5, 2014)

Harvey said:


> *How do you feel about the day ticket price?*



A bit too high.  I make that judgement via the fact Platty is usually pretty empty, even on weekends.  

I'd lower the price from $59 to $50, and once again, I'd go for volume.  It still wouldn't be crowded, but for every additional $50 sale effected, you'd negate ~5.5 tickets worth of that $9 spread.  Belleayre charges $64, so $50 would be a meaningful 28% discount from their prices, and might add the proper motivation for people to drive the ~22 extra minutes each way DIRECTLY PAST (literally) their hill.

Again, just spitting & speculating here as I have no access to their data to play with in Excel, but when the "product" you're selling isn't a physical good, the lack of capacity (i.e. fannies on snow) bothers me.


----------



## x10003q (Dec 5, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> A bit too high.  I make that judgement via the fact Platty is usually pretty empty, even on weekends.
> 
> I'd lower the price from $59 to $50, and once again, I'd go for volume.  It still wouldn't be crowded, but for every additional $50 sale effected, you'd negate ~5.5 tickets worth of that $9 spread.  Belleayre charges $64, so $50 would be a meaningful 28% discount from their prices, and might add the proper motivation for people to drive the ~22 extra minutes each way DIRECTLY PAST (literally) their hill.
> 
> Again, just spitting & speculating here as I have no access to their data to play with in Excel, but when the "product" you're selling isn't a physical good, the lack of capacity (i.e. fannies on snow) bothers me.



The average customer at Plattekill is probably different than average customer at Belleayre. Maybe a better comparison would be Platte vs Hunter? I realize Hunter has the monster snowmaking and 2 high speed lifts, but Hunter and Plattekill offer similar expert terrain vs Bell or even Windham. 

You could say Belleayre is underpriced for what they are offering. I have no problem with that.:grin:


----------



## selski (Dec 5, 2014)

It is about 10.5 days on full price tickets if you buy in the spring.


----------



## Scruffy (Dec 5, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> A bit too high.  I make that judgement via the fact Platty is usually pretty empty, even on weekends.
> 
> I'd lower the price from $59 to $50, and once again, I'd go for volume.  It still wouldn't be crowded, but for every additional $50 sale effected, you'd negate ~5.5 tickets worth of that $9 spread.  Belleayre charges $64, so $50 would be a meaningful 28% discount from their prices, and might add the proper motivation for people to drive the ~22 extra minutes each way DIRECTLY PAST (literally) their hill.
> 
> Again, just spitting & speculating here as I have no access to their data to play with in Excel, but when the "product" you're selling isn't a physical good, the lack of capacity (i.e. fannies on snow) bothers me.



The day trippers to Platty are not bothered by that extra $9, so I don't see discounting that being a draw. The day trippers are good skiers looking for what Platty delivers on when mother nature lends a hand; otherwise they're at Hunter.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 5, 2014)

x10003q said:


> *The average customer at Plattekill is probably different than average customer at Belleayre. Maybe a better comparison would be Platte vs Hunter?*



Definitely true, but so too is the average customer at Plattekill probably different than the average customer at Hunter or Windham.  All 4 places carve out a niche relatively well, IMO.



x10003q said:


> *You could say Belleayre is underpriced for what they are offering.*



Eh..... you could say that if you like, but I think you'd be kind of crazy if you did.  :-o



Scruffy said:


> *The day trippers to Platty are not bothered by that extra $9*, so I don't see discounting that being a draw.



Obviously; but the day trippers who aren't at Platty, quite possibly are.


----------



## x10003q (Dec 5, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Eh..... you could say that if you like, but I think you'd be kind of crazy if you did.  :-o



So what should the price be?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 5, 2014)

x10003q said:


> So *what should the price be?*



Dunno.  How much can they afford to pay me to ski there?


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 6, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Dunno.  How much can they afford to pay me to ski there?



$1.25 is the most I ever made, though not technically paid by the ski resort.Pinnacle of my SOTC achievements, don't expect to top it.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JimG. (Dec 6, 2014)

Scruffy said:


> The day trippers to Platty are not bothered by that extra $9, so I don't see discounting that being a draw. The day trippers are good skiers looking for what Platty delivers on when mother nature lends a hand; otherwise they're at Hunter.



+1


----------



## abc (Dec 6, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> A bit too high.  I make that judgement via the fact Platty is usually pretty empty, even on weekends.
> 
> I'd lower the price from $59 to $50, and once again, I'd go for volume.  It still wouldn't be crowded, but for every additional $50 sale effected, you'd negate ~5.5 tickets worth of that $9 spread.  Belleayre charges $64, so $50 would be a meaningful 28% discount from their prices, and might add the proper motivation for people to drive the ~22 extra minutes each way DIRECTLY PAST (literally) their hill.
> 
> Again, just spitting & speculating here as I have no access to their data to play with in Excel, but when the "product" you're selling isn't a physical good, the lack of capacity (i.e. fannies on snow) bothers me.


To make up for lowering the day prices by almost 20%, there will need to be a minimum of 20% in crease in volume. 

And how many day trippers will stop driving that extra 22 minutes each way if the mountain has 20% more more traffic?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 6, 2014)

I do enjoy a hunter and Platty. I also skiing Hunter the first Catskills skiing of living IP in mid Hudson valley. After  moving away in 2004 is when I discovered platty from reading online mostly NY ski blog got me their. It been wonderful snow conditions watching progress slow and smart over the year now I agree with most 90% of Lazzso vision I just think like that pass at 150$ less would sell more in volume including me a valued customer but t not for thus price and I love to have a pass to mountain that I live behind in couple range s.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 6, 2014)

abc said:


> *To make up for lowering the day prices by almost 20%, there will need to be a minimum of 20% in crease in volume. *



You're making the common math mistake of mixing up the numerator and the denominator. 
 It's actually about 15%.  



abc said:


> And *how many day trippers will stop driving that extra 22 minutes each way if the mountain has 20% more more traffic?*



How many could tell the difference?   Nine days out of 10, if Platty had 20% more attendance, I'm pretty sure I'd barely bat an eyelash or be able to tell.

That's one of the great things about the place.  Even when it's "packed", it's pretty empty.  Add 20% more people on virtually any day, and the bar at 4pm would probably be my greatest concern!


----------



## abc (Dec 7, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> You're making the common math mistake of mixing up the numerator and the denominator.
> It's actually about 15%.


I didn't make that "mistake" you think I did. I purposely use "almost 20%" for the price reduction, but "minimum of 20% increase in volume". For the simple fact that if they lower the price by 15% and increase volume by only 15%, they gain absolutely nothing. It would be an exercise in futility. 



> How many could tell the difference?   Nine days out of 10, if Platty had 20% more attendance, I'm pretty sure I'd barely bat an eyelash or be able to tell.
> 
> That's one of the great things about the place.  Even when it's "packed", it's pretty empty.  Add 20% more people on virtually any day, and the bar at 4pm would probably be my greatest concern!


It's not just the people on the slope or even the lift line. It's the traffic on the snow and the difference it may make on the surface condition. 

But all that, is assuming lowering the price would actually increase the volume, which isn't a given at all. 

If you look at the volume at discount days vs. regular price days, I don't see any potential for increasing volume at lower prices.


----------



## Harvey (Dec 7, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> A bit too high.



Do you buy your Platty tickets online or at the window?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 7, 2014)

abc said:


> *It's not just the people on the slope or even the lift line. It's the traffic on the snow and the difference it may make on the surface condition.*



Status quo + 20% = I'm confident nobody would/could possibly notice a difference. 

  This isn't marauding hoards at Killington repeatedly pounding the snow.   I'm not even sure if Status quo + 100% would make all that much difference frankly, other than maybe right after a storm.  We're talking about a place that is perpetually "ski on" and (selfishly) wonderfully lightly skied.



abc said:


> But all that, is* assuming lowering the price would actually increase the volume, which isn't a given at all.  If you look at the volume at discount days vs. regular price days*, I don't see any potential for increasing volume at lower prices.



Lowering price would definitely have _some_ impact on volume.  Perhaps it wouldn't be significant as you're suggesting, but there'd be some effect.  But I'm not sure it's fair to compare the days you're referring to, since "discount days" are sometimes Fridays or "1st 50 people" deals, which I don't even bother with attempting (and I suspect many others feel the same way).  

Anyway, since you:

A) Clearly feel price isnt the answer
B) Agree the place is well underutilized from a capacity standpoint

What would you do to increase skiers/riders?



Harvey said:


> Do you buy your Platty tickets online or at the window?



I've done both.


----------



## Harvey (Dec 7, 2014)

The differential between the window price and the online price is key.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 25, 2014)

Plattekill Mountain Flex Ticket $37.95 Ticket Dates 
Sun— January 4th  Hopefully we get snow soon so I can make my first trip of the year.

Anyone who has a season pass to  because there closed can get a tickets at Platty for 20$' unto those n place s open.

THIS HOLIDAY IT can be hard for a skier (any skier on the East Coast, that is) to find much to be grateful for. (Particularly if you like to count your blessings in 12 inches or more of white stuff). Instead this Christmas we’re getting liquid snow from Canada to much further south. But, there are a few things at Plattekill for which we are giving thanks:



1) Snow guns. Fan guns. More and more of them. Many new ones on the hill. And on top of that more pipe to pump more water to make more snow. This means there is snow on the hill whatever the weather gods (or Santa) bring us this week.
2) Generosity. Laszlo Vajtay (his very name Vajtay comes from Hungarian for “mountain”) is thinking of those less fortunate in the snow-realm. For ski areas south of Platty – those with no snow at all, not to mention more translucent snow – he’s offered their season pass holders discounted tickets at Platty until their own hills open. So, if you ski at Mt. Peter, Campgaw, Thunder Ridge, Tuxedo Ridge or Holiday Mountain, Platty has your back with $20 lift tickets until your hills open. Apparently patrollers for Holiday Mountain got wind of the offer last week and have decamped to Platty too. We say the more the merrier. Come on, there’s never a lift line and there is snow. So count your blessings...
3) For those of you who are Platty season ticket holders there are reasons for cheer too with discounted or free tickets to hills including Magic Mountain (which your humble blogger is extremely excited to try)... 

 - See more at: http://plattekill.com/mountain-info...h-yes-snow-and-gratitude#sthash.mvHcuyUO.dpuf


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 13, 2015)

Went to Platty this past Sunday with Cornhead and other s . fun yes few ways down from double and triple. Good snowmaking going on with new efficient guns while we were their. Did blockbuster a few times holy batman had to take it slow after I wiped out bad sorry to person I was sliddin fast. First day their this season hopefully for snow fall so they can open more.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 15, 2015)

To answer Mark questions that got deleted I was OK from the spill physically mentally still stunned that I couldn't get my foot in the snow to stop me from going into another person wow .


----------



## marcski (Jan 15, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> To answer Mark questions that got deleted I was OK from the spill physically mentally still stunned that I couldn't get my foot in the snow to stop me from going into another person wow .


good to hear. What about the person who you hit? Was he/she ok?  I was looking for you and Bob since I read your post that you guys were going to be up there, but I didn't are you guys at all!  Next time.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 15, 2015)

My son and I and my buddy Mike were with Scotty and Bob. Mike was the recipient of Scotty's love tap on Blockbuster. Luckily he was there to impede the slide or it might have become a slide for life. Nobody got hurt, only bruised egos.

I'm sure we saw you in the afternoon sometime, my son was wearing blue with a blue helmet and I was in all black with a silver helmet.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 15, 2015)

The only real info I want on Plattekill is WTH is it pronounced that way? 

 It definitely seems like a mispronunciation that came into play over time after enough people did it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 26, 2015)

Yesterday Sunday January 25 good 2 nd here this year. First trail was blockbuster nice skiing no problems where I fell last time. Sun was out day which was nice!!! Got their around 1030 parking  great day skiing with Jim. Good snow if most of left side natural trail s follow the sun always good thing at platty. 6 inches fell Saturday . woods from what I could see just need a few inches hoping I can make this week with discount days coming up.


----------



## Jersey Skier (Jan 26, 2015)

I think they'll get more than a few inches this week.


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 26, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> The only real info I want on Plattekill is WTH is it pronounced that way?
> 
> It definitely seems like a mispronunciation that came into play over time after enough people did it.



Think Dutch. Platte means Plateau, or Flat. Kill means stream, i.e. Catskill, Fishkill, Kaaterskill, etc.. Plattekill Creek is such named.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 26, 2015)

Scruffy said:


> Think Dutch. Platte means Plateau, or Flat. Kill means stream, i.e. *Catskill, Fishkill, Kaaterskill, etc.*. Plattekill Creek is such named.



I get that.     But can you explain why it's 3 syllables rather than 2 syllables?   

Seems like an incorrect pronunciation that somehow worked its' way into the language?  Vermont has a bunch of those for example (mostly from butchered French).


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 26, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> I get that.     But can you explain why it's 3 syllables rather than 2 syllables?
> 
> Seems like an incorrect pronunciation that somehow worked its' way into the language?  Vermont has a bunch of those for example (mostly from butchered French).



Oh sorry, misread your post. In German Platte it's pronounced Plat-ta ... there was a lot of Dutch and German mingling going on.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 2, 2015)

Looking like February 3 Tuesday to be a powder opening day here hope some a Zoners get Platty powder.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 8, 2015)

Platty will be open for a snow day on Monday February 9!  Half foot down so far another several inches to fall overnight. Hope so people from here get the goods fun to Monday.


----------



## Jersey Skier (Feb 9, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Platty will be open for a snow day on Monday February 9!  Half foot down so far another several inches to fall overnight. Hope so people from here get the goods fun to Monday.



Not sure that was worth it for them. I checked the Web Cam several times today and only saw one person and maybe two pair of skis in the racks. Yesterday was great though.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2015)

Platty been great all of late January into February. All of alpine zone we need 50/people and we could rent platty for 2500 split among people who sign up get Harvey ski blog in on it to we should due it soon.


----------



## moresnow (Feb 25, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Platty been great all of late January into February. All of alpine zone we need 50/people and we could rent platty for 2500 split among people who sign up get Harvey ski blog in on it to we should due it soon.



Or you could go any Friday, not pay much more, and still have the place to yourself.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 25, 2015)

moresnow said:


> Or you could go any Friday, not pay much more, and still have the place to yourself.



Mostly true I suppose.  

Haven't been to Platty on a Friday since 2013, but the last one I was at was a powder day, so it wasnt quite empty.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 25, 2015)

The "food thread" got me thinking, has anyone noticed the usually outstanding bar lunch food at Platty hasn't been great this year?

What happened to that 20'something guy who took so much pride in his lunches, they need him back.   The last two weekends I've been there the menu was literally exactly the same (pulled pork sandwich (which tasted like a salty peppercorn, and that's coming from someone who likes salt & pepper), chicken quesadillas, Chili bread bowl).   The chicken quesadillas were decent, but the food in year's past was way, way better and more advanced.  Your side used to be something like a generous portion of potato salad with bacon, now it's this 1 oz plastic cup with about 2 bites of macaroni.   Going directly from things like freshly hand carved roast beef sandwiches with au jus to..... this, is pretty disappointing. lol


----------



## Jersey Skier (Feb 25, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> The "food thread" got me thinking, has anyone noticed the usually outstanding bar lunch food at Platty hasn't been great this year?
> 
> What happened to that 20'something guy who took so much pride in his lunches, they need him back.   The last two weekends I've been there the menu was literally exactly the same (pulled pork sandwich (which tasted like a salty peppercorn, and that's coming from someone who likes salt & pepper), chicken quesadillas, Chili bread bowl).   The chicken quesadillas were decent, but the food in year's past was way, way better and more advanced.  Your side used to be something like a generous portion of potato salad with bacon, now it's this 1 oz plastic cup with about 2 bites of macaroni.   Going directly from things like freshly hand carved roast beef sandwiches with au jus to..... this, is pretty disappointing. lol



I noticed. But the reality was that eating a grilled steak sandwich with chimichurri sauce really wasn't the best for my afternoon skiing. Been sticking to a bowl of chili (and an IPA) and don't feel (as) stuffed after lunch.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 25, 2015)

moresnow said:


> Or you could go any Friday, not pay much more, and still have the place to yourself.



Hopefully this Friday, snow should still be good.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 25, 2015)

Do you guys prefer skiing/boarding in the Catskills to heading up to Vermont/NH/Maine?


----------



## moresnow (Feb 25, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Do you guys prefer skiing/boarding in the Catskills to heading up to Vermont/NH/Maine?



I can't do VT as a day trip. I guess I could but it would be a lot of driving for a day of skiing. 

Catskills are a day trip for me, anything further north is an overnight.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 25, 2015)

moresnow said:


> I can't do VT as a day trip. I guess I could but it would be a lot of driving for a day of skiing.
> 
> Catskills are a day trip for me, anything further north is an overnight.



I hear you there.  The farthest we try and go for a day trip is about 3 hours each way or less.  It is about 2 hours and 15 or so to Mount Snow from where I live.  However, driving home in the snow on Saturday took us 4 and a half hours!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 25, 2015)

moresnow said:


> *I can't do VT as a day trip*. I guess I could but it would be a lot of driving for a day of skiing.
> 
> *Catskills are a day trip for me, anything further north is an overnight.*



I'm in the exact same situation.  

If I had a transporter, my eastern skiing would be central & northern Vermont and ADK only.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 25, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Do you guys prefer skiing/boarding in the Catskills to heading up to Vermont/NH/Maine?



Depends. Last weekend I was at Gore which is 3 hours from home. First full weekend March it's back to Gore and weekend after that it's Jay Peak for 3 days. Then 3 days at Stowe weekend after that.

Gonna stay close to home (1.5-2 hours) this week/weekend. Cats suit me best for day trips.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 25, 2015)

JimG. said:


> Depends. Last weekend I was at Gore which is 3 hours from home. First full weekend March it's back to Gore and weekend after that it's Jay Peak for 3 days. Then 3 days at Stowe weekend after that.
> 
> Gonna stay close to home (1.5-2 hours) this week/weekend. Cats suit me best for day trips.



I have never been to Stowe or Jay Peak.  I really want to go to both places.  Neither of them is a day trip though.  Even for me in MA, Stowe is about 3 hrs and 45 and Jay Peak is just over 4 hrs (according to Google Maps).


----------



## JimG. (Feb 25, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I have never been to Stowe or Jay Peak.  I really want to go to both places.  Neither of them is a day trip though.  Even for me in MA, Stowe is about 3 hrs and 45 and Jay Peak is just over 4 hrs (according to Google Maps).



Stowe 5 hours, Jay 6 for me...3 night 3 ski day minimum.

4.5 to Whiteface, Sugarbush, MRG...2 night 2 ski day minimum.

Killington, Gore 3 hours...2 ski day with overnight preferred, will daytrip if warranted.

Cats-everything 1.5-2 hours and all daytrips.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 25, 2015)

JimG. said:


> Stowe 5 hours, Jay 6 for me...3 night 3 ski day minimum.
> 
> 4.5 to Whiteface, Sugarbush, MRG...2 night 2 ski day minimum.
> 
> ...



Oh nice.

How do the mountains in the Catskills compare to those in Vermont?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 25, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> *How do the mountains in the Catskills compare to those in Vermont?*



South Vermont?   Not so bad.

Central Vermont?  Poorly

Northern Vermont?  Even poorer.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2015)

I be their Sunday who else is coming to Platty Sunday end of February platty day February 29 and March 1.


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 26, 2015)

I'll be there!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2015)

C-Rex said:


> I'll be there!



Finally get to meet and take turns with you.


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 26, 2015)

I'll be there next weekend (7th to the 9th)


----------



## moresnow (Feb 27, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> I be their Sunday who else is coming to Platty Sunday end of February platty day February 29 and March 1.



Scotty,
I got a seat ready for you.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 28, 2015)

Rowsdower said:


> I'll be there next weekend (7th to the 9th)



Weather should be perfect for après beers on the deck.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 2, 2015)

Another great day Sunday February 29 or march 1 nice finally meeting and making turns with C Rex and his friends glad your first NY experience was good 1.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 2, 2015)

Awesome Rockin Saturday:






Bumps on Plunge





NeverNeverLand

BG was right. Quite a deck scene at days end.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 11, 2015)

This weekend March 14 &15 50%% off platty tickets for anyone with season pass or lift ticket from West Mountainous  in US ( I guess west of Missippi?


----------



## bkj (Mar 11, 2015)

I think i've only posted on here a couple of times, but just wanted to pop up in this thread and express my love for Plattekill.  I hope one day do be good enough to ski with you guys up there. IMHO, it's one of the best places (and secrets) around.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 11, 2015)

bkj said:


> I think i've only posted on here a couple of times, but just wanted to pop up in this thread and express my love for Plattekill.  I hope one day do be good enough to ski with you guys up there. IMHO, it's one of the best places (and secrets) around.



Lier lol! ¡


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 8, 2015)

This weekend April 11 and 12 20 if bought online I probably be at platty Saturday.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 21, 2015)

Harvey said:


>



Looking delicious lol glad you had great time in ROXBURY !!!!:sly::sly::sly:


----------



## Harvey (Apr 21, 2015)

Was delish for sure Scotty.

Here's the "Other Scotty" on Plunge...


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 29, 2015)

Little women on lifetime realty crappy TV from platty this past winter airs tonight on its life time channel.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 10, 2015)

Really thin ing this year buying pass their. I love to due not sure if happen this winter . I wondering which mountains come on pass with free kift tickets they haven't posted that yet. I need to think of one of favorite hills to ski local on warm humid fall day.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Sep 15, 2015)

I totly ageree I du thinx


----------



## Harvey (Sep 21, 2015)

Hey we are putting together a tree skiing work day.  Anyone interested in the day and perks check it out:

http://nyskiblog.com/plattekill-work-day-2015/


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 22, 2015)

If I not scheduled to work P.T. job definitely consider this. Learn glade and lift covers and meet other Platty people.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 26, 2015)

Website has a lot alot of improvement s for upcoming season!!!;


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 16, 2015)

New website is up better then old one. www.Plattekill.com


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm disappointed with the new website, it looks professional.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 1, 2015)

http://plattekill.com/webcam/image2.jpg

Webcam of current snow from snow making the last few days.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 1, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Webcam of current snow from snow making the last few days.



Hopefully that's a blowing out the mice shot rather than a snowmaking shot.  I'd rather Platty keep their limited powder dry and save its' resources.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 1, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Hopefully that's a blowing out the mice shot rather than a snowmaking shot.  I'd rather Platty keep their limited powder dry and save its' resources.



They said Facebook that it was test yesterday.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2015)

http://plattekill.com/mountain-info/winter-videos


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 6, 2015)

http://plattekill.com/mountain-info/blog


----------



## Harvey (Jan 7, 2016)

I am posting in this epic thread to say that anyone who shows up at Plattekill tomorrow and buys a lift ticket (and hangs around until the end of the day) NYSkiBlog will buy you a beer. 

Lift tickets are $20 for the first 50 skiers too.

Come on out!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 7, 2016)

I wish I could enjoy Harvey and anyone who makes it .

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 7, 2016)

last two posts on the ny ski blog are really nice sentiments.


----------



## Harvey (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks Kusty, appreciate that.

Sweet day at Plattekill topped of by a great round of drinks at the best bar in Upstate NY.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 9, 2016)

Harvey said:


>



This picture makes me sad.


----------



## Harvey (Jan 10, 2016)

You should have come BG, you'd probably feel better about it. Great day.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 12, 2016)

Harvey great to hear you had amazing time Friday happy belated birthday .

This Monday I think I be at Platty 34$ if you ticket today from their website
https://plattekill.ltibooking.com/product?product_id=54&start_date=2016-01-18


----------



## Harvey (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks Scotty, sorry we didn't see you.  One way down (sorta) but great snow. So much fun.

http://nyskiblog.com/plattekill-opens-t2b-2015/


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 23, 2016)

http://www.plattekill.com/tickets-rentals/platty-gives-back-day
great cause!plattygivesback

Who doesn't love a great deal on a day of skiing/boarding?!  AND to support a great cause ... come on, it doesn't get any better!

Plattekill is open to the public Friday-Sunday, but this year, we're doing something special.  Join us on the following Mondays in the Month of February and support a great cause while enjoying a great day of skiing and boarding.  The mountain will be fully open. Purchase your tickets on line up to 24 hours before the day of the event and SAVE!  **No tickets available day of event.**  (Net proceeds will be divided between the two charities listed for each day.)

MONDAY, FEBRUARY 1 - Lift Ticket price:  $45.00  CLICK HERE to buy your ticket and support the following organizations:

UNITED WAY OF DELAWARE & OTSEGO COUNTIES, INC.

United Way Letterhead Logo 002

AMERICAN RED CROSS OF THE MOHAWK VALLEY


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 23, 2016)

SKIER APPRECIATION DAYS
From Wednesday 27 January 2016 -  08:45am
To Friday 29 January 2016 - 04:15pm
 Hits : 602  
$25 LIFT TICKETS


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 30, 2016)

http://plattekill.com/mountain-info/activities-events/month.calendar/2016/02/05/-
$20 LIFT TICKET ...
Platty Gives Back" Day
Monday 01 February 2016, 08:45am - 04:15pm
 Hits : 73  
Enjoy an "extra" day on the mountain while supporting a great cause!plattygivesback

Who doesn't love a great deal on a day of skiing/boarding?!  AND to support a great cause ... come on, it doesn't get any better!

Plattekill is open to the public Friday-Sunday, but this year, we're doing something special.  Join us on the following Monday and support a great cause while enjoying a great day of skiing and boarding:

MONDAY, FEBRUARY 1 - Lift Ticket price:  $45.00  CLICK HERE to buy your ticket and support the UNITED WAY and AMERICAN RED CROSS!!
http://plattekill.com/images/main/United_Way_Letterhead_Logo_002.JPG


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 30, 2016)

r	By Month	By Week	Today	Search	Jump to month	
$20 LIFT TICKETS
Friday 05 February 2016  Hits : 56  
1st 50 Skiers/Riders


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 30, 2016)

r	By Month	By Week	Today	Search	Jump to month	
$20 LIFT TICKETS
Friday 05 February 2016  Hits : 56  
1st 50 Skiers/Riders
$20 LIFT TICKETS
Friday 04 March 2016  Hits : 19  
1st 50 Skiers/Riders!


----------



## Harvey (Feb 15, 2016)

Plattekill was skiing great yesterday.






They are blowing on Block today, be a great day to hit it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 15, 2016)

Looking sweet Harvey!!!!!!!!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## cdskier (Feb 15, 2016)

Harvey said:


> Plattekill was skiing great yesterday.
> 
> They are blowing on Block today, be a great day to hit it.



Yea, Platty was pretty nice yesterday. Northface was probably my favorite yesterday.


----------



## Harvey (Feb 27, 2016)

Tomorrow should be good!


----------



## abc (Feb 27, 2016)

In what way? 

Or is it because you'll be skiing there? ;-)


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 27, 2016)

I think because spring conditions and Platty been making snow every second they could. Anyone who goes have a blast tommorow.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harvey (Feb 27, 2016)

I make no claims that my presence improves any experience.

Besides the awesomeness of Platty and the complete lack of liftlines, sunshine and corn will be on tap.

Plus I am under the impression that I will meet the legend ScottySkis.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 27, 2016)

A
I wish I could meet you Harvey at Platty but being ran out of funds for skiing . hope to start new job soon so I can this winter.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## abc (Feb 27, 2016)

I'll be there


----------



## Harvey (Feb 29, 2016)

Sweet day at Plattekill. Sorry you had to work Scotty.






No tracks, yet





Catskill Freeheel





Diamond Dave





Giant Slalom










View from North Face





Laz (ha! a lift ticket, there is a new sheriff in town.)










April in Feb


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 29, 2016)

Were the woods ever in play this year?


----------



## Harvey (Mar 1, 2016)

Not in any kind of legit way. That's not to say people weren't in there. (Riley, cough, cough)


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 6, 2016)

Unfortunately Mother Nature has other plans for springtime weather in early April here at Platty -  we had 8-10" of snow Monday and trails are still deep.  Weekend forecast is for more snow possible + temps in 30s, We will not be open this weekend as scheduled.  Bike Park will re-open NEXT SATURDAY April 16 at 10am.  Hope to see you here! #plattekill #timeformtb 
I wonder if we can buy the mountain for this weekend for one day if they consider it they got half foot last weekend and few people deffinly skied their.


----------



## MarkC (Apr 7, 2016)

It may have been enjoyed by a select few.  It really depends on the forecast this weekend.  I highly doubt skiing operations will resume but the double has a habit of turning when the white stuff falls.


----------



## JaneGibb (Apr 7, 2016)

Wow that's pretty detailed


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 7, 2016)

I heard from someone who would know because he might had skiied their after the snow . said base to non existent and bottom of their skis got messed up real bad. Hopefully next time it happens maybe u get take turns their. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkC (Apr 7, 2016)

I tapped out on the season after my whistler trip.  There may be some base left on the skiers left of northface but nothing lift served unless mother nature really delivers.  Even then it will be difficult to get there from the lift.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 7, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> base to non existent and bottom of their skis got messed up real bad.



That should have been pretty predictable.  I hope they were backups to the rock skis.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 30, 2016)

Plattekill bikiing up a t K for event this weekend quite from their Facebook ". Liveracetime.com is heading to #Killington VT for the Independence Day Weekend #EasternStatesCup Downhill/Enduro #Mountainbikeracing "

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk
http://www.liveracetime.com


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 2, 2016)

If you looking to tackle the Catskill Challenge you should come to the 1st annual NY Outdoor Expo, at Plattekill Mountain in Roxbury, NY. The Expo takes place on July 9th, and features licensed guides, outfitters, recreation & conservation organizations. All here to help you discover where, and how to enjoy exploring the beautiful treasures of the Catskills.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 13, 2016)

Coming up ... August 6th 4pm-7pm "Music on the Mountain" Concert #3 with the "Meeker Hollow String Band" bluegrass, new grass and more!  And our most popular "Clam Bake Dinner Special" - you don't want to miss this one!  #catskills #plattekill #freeconcert #whattodo #roxburyny

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 4, 2016)

New snowmaking pipes for Blockbuster their main  steepest trail their in Platty parking lot . piping picture is posted from the owner of Platty.  I think he posted it on Facebook hopefully soon. I think looks sick. In best way possible. I definitely think customer's will notice positive reaction!
https://m.facebook.com/Plattekill/
New #snowmaking pipe just received for the "Buckle Up" connection to "Blockbuster" which was opened last year by stringing together 3000' of snow hose. Very exciting! #plattekill #roxburyny #skiing #snowboarding

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 12, 2016)

Just a reminder ... If you're thinking about doing a Mountain Rental this year, make your reservation by October 31 and pay $2,500 for 250 lift tickets.  Price goes up on November 1st! #rentamountain #plattekill #catskills #skiing #snowboarding
http://unofficialnetworks.com/2016/...ki-resort-for-just-2500-only-3-hours-from-nyc

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 21, 2016)

Clear the trees days.

http://nyskiblog.com/plattekill-work-day-2016/

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## watkin (Nov 23, 2016)

Bumping this to see if anyone knows how much snow Plattekill got over the recent storm.  I might head up there this weekend to earn it its worth it.  R@&n is coming tomorrow, but I hear there is another storm coming Friday into Sat that might be better.

Thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 23, 2016)

watkin said:


> Bumping this to see if anyone knows how much snow Plattekill got over the recent storm.  I might head up there this weekend to earn it its worth it.  R@&n is coming tomorrow, but I hear there is another storm coming Friday into Sat that might be better.
> 
> Thoughts?
> They got a lot sniw their have fun I jealous.
> ...


SNOW REPORT

Report for:   11/22/16
We received 10-12" of NEW SNOW Sunday/Monday and it's starting to feel alot like winter around here! Snowmaking will begin right after the Thanksgiving Holiday.  Stay tuned for updates!!!

0
2"
14"
Trails 
Open	Last 24 
Hours	Snow 
To Date
BASE:           SURFACE:   

> Full Snow Report
http://plattekill.com/webcam/image1.jpg

MOUNTAIN CAMSw


----------



## watkin (Nov 23, 2016)

Thanks Scotty!    10-12 is a great start.  Now just hope the upcoming weather systems pull through.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 23, 2016)

Nice bump 
https://m.facebook.com/Plattekill/#.../10154722031877363/?type=3&source=48&__tn__=E

https://m.facebook.com/Plattekill/

I think you enjoy the fresh snow&#55357;&#56841;.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 23, 2016)

Agreed so wanted to ski fresh sniw This weekend. Hopefully the weather people are wrong and only little rai% word for what I hear. Have a blast.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 23, 2016)

http://www.mountainridersalliance.com
Is this good for Platty?


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2016)

http://plattekill.ltibooking.com/m/results.php?StartDate=12/03/2016&NumberOfDays=1

28$ for this Saturday I guess it like gamble if they be open.


----------



## benski (Nov 27, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> http://plattekill.ltibooking.com/m/results.php?StartDate=12/03/2016&NumberOfDays=1
> 
> 28$ for this Saturday I guess it like gamble if they be open.



Do they increase rates if you wait till Friday to buy?


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2016)

benski said:


> Do they increase rates if you wait till Friday to buy?



Not sure this year.
In past years I believe d they did raise it.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 28, 2016)

FYI, Mountain Sports Club now has a $60 membership option with 2 Platty tickets.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 30, 2016)

http://www.firsttracksonline.com/2016/09/27/skiings-freedom-pass-is-now-free/


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2016)

They start making snow tommorow . Yah 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jersey Skier (Dec 17, 2016)

Anyone make it up there today? Website says 95% open today. Should have gone.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 17, 2016)

Jersey Skier said:


> Anyone make it up there today? Website says 95% open today. Should have gone.


+1000.i think Cornhead is there.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 17, 2016)

Jersey Skier said:


> Anyone make it up there today? Website says 95% open today. Should have gone.



That's awesome; though Platty opens things that 99% of other mountains wouldnt open, so I doubt the coverage is outstanding in spots.


----------



## selski (Dec 18, 2016)

Platty was awesome. The coverage was great everywhere. Not a scratch on my skis, just a huge smile on my face (and some powder)


----------



## Harvey (Dec 18, 2016)

Your doubt is misplaced BG.

Plattekill was more than 100% open. Coverage was primo. We were in the trees all afternoon. There were fresh lines everywhere and the vibe off the charts. 

Pics to follow eventually.:-D


----------



## Shredder of Gnar (Dec 18, 2016)

Harvey said:


> Your doubt is misplaced BG.
> 
> Plattekill was more than 100% open. Coverage was primo. We were in the trees all afternoon. There were fresh lines everywhere and the vibe off the charts.
> 
> Pics to follow eventually.:-D



Off the charts says it all !!!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 19, 2016)

Harvey said:


> Plattekill was more than 100% open. Coverage was primo.* We were in the trees *all afternoon. There were fresh lines everywhere and the vibe off the charts.



Trees?   Well that's awesome to hear.  I didn't think the total snowfall this year was more than 20" or so, but obviously it's way more if the trees are in play.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 19, 2016)

I knew Saturday would be an awesome day. Happy for everyone who had made. I I had to get dam wheel fixed Saturday. http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/138720-Mavis-is-horrible-Shop


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 19, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Trees?   Well that's awesome to hear.  I didn't think the total snowfall this year was more than 20" or so, but obviously it's way more if the trees are in play.



Patroller on the lift Saturday told me Elk is over 30" natural this year. Lake effect has been kind. Not that you can ski the woods...." Malcontent cross post". I'm hoping to get to Platty for trees alone .


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 19, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Patroller on the lift Saturday told me Elk is over 30" natural this year. Lake effect has been kind. *Not that you can ski the woods...." Malcontent cross post".* I'm hoping to get to Platty for trees alone .



That place would benefit majorly from new ownership.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 28, 2016)

Plattekill discount days and other events.
http://www.plattekill.com/mountain-info/activities-events


----------



## Harvey (Jan 5, 2017)

Nick... hoping a cross post to another forum is ok if I use the free beer waiver:

http://forum.nyskiblog.com/I-Want-to-Buy-You-a-Beer-tp4052024.html

Synopsis: if you come to Plattekill on Sunday and buy a lift ticket I will buy you a beer.


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 5, 2017)

Harvey said:


> Nick... hoping a cross post to another forum is ok if I use the free beer waiver:
> 
> http://forum.nyskiblog.com/I-Want-to-Buy-You-a-Beer-tp4052024.html
> 
> Synopsis: if you come to Plattekill on Sunday and buy a lift ticket I will buy you a beer.



We'll that's interesting; I'll be in your neck of the woods Sunday, at Gore. I'll have a beer there for you.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 6, 2017)

I ok with it.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harvey (Jan 9, 2017)

Yesterday was one of the great Plattekill days, good snow, ropes set really high, dumping in the afternoon...


----------



## camberstick (Jan 9, 2017)

Wow, never would have guessed , jealous!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 9, 2017)

that looks awesome


----------



## Harvey (Jan 9, 2017)

KustyTheKlown said:


> that looks awesome



Thanks man, the rest of my pics are here.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 9, 2017)

Happy birthday HARvey. What a great day for you.


Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 12, 2017)

Monday tommorow Plattekill powder day after like 3 feet of snow enjoy please take pictures post trip report and have lots of fun.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## camberstick (Feb 12, 2017)

Going to be there first chair!


----------



## Jersey Skier (Mar 14, 2017)

*Powder:  We'll be open Wednesday, 3/15/17 for "POWDER DAIZE"!!!!!  We've received over a foot already...and storm totals have been upped for the Catskills...26-30" of SNOW BY STORM END!


*And I won't be able to make it. Hopefully still some nice snow by Sunday.

IT'S OFFICIAL:  We'll be open Wednesday, 3/15/17 for "POWDER DAIZE"!!!!!  We've received over a foot already...and storm totals have been


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 15, 2017)

Plattekill did NOT suck today 8)  30 inches of powpow.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2017)

Scruffy said:


> Plattekill did NOT suck today 8)  30 inches of powpow.


Way to get it!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 12, 2017)

*PRIVATE MOUNTAIN RENTALS​*2017-18 Season​ We have just a few dates left for the 2017/18 season!Secure your date *before October 31, 2017 *and *save $1,000!*  Don't miss this unique opportunity. No lift lines. First tracks. Exclusive use of the entire mountain and all open trails. Have the bar and cafeteria open or ask us about catering and open bar packages.  *It doesn't get much better than that!*​
​


Interested? Just call Marketing & Group Sales Manager, Christy ​Jaromack, at (607)326-3500, ext. 116 or send her an email to start the booking process with a $500 deposit today!!​









 



2017-18 Rental Details:​- Mountain Rentals are available Monday - Thursday (excluding holidays)
- $3,500 covers 250 lift tickets ($14/person for more than 250 tickets)
- Price increases to $4,500 after 10/31/17
- $500 due at time of booking to secure your date; remaining balance due 12/1/17
- Group discounts on rental equipment and lessons
- Mountain Rental includes carpet lift & 2 chair lifts, bar, cafeteria, and Bistro (as requested). Additional food and bar options available upon request. 
- Tubing Park rental available (3 hours) for an additional $850.







​


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 12, 2017)

Wow, they've really skyrocketed the price on that "Rent Platty" thing the last few years.   

 I wonder if that means they've had a decent number of renewing corporations so they can keep raising it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 22, 2017)

Some good stuff coming at Platty for this season:
*About Us & Stats*

http://plattekill.com/mountain-info/about-plattekill
*New for 2017/18 ...we've been busy!*
*



*Hard to believe that Winter 2017-18 is around the corner.  We've been busy, busy this summer with some GREAT IMPROVEMENTS for the upcoming season*:*
*1.  A TON of new SNOWMAKING* added to "Shredded Mozzarella" trail, because we're going to BURRY it with snow and make an *ALL NEW TERRAIN PARK*!    1900 feet of pipe and 21 guns - we're calling it the "21 Gun Salute" to our New Park!
*2.* *Several Base Lodge Improvements, *most noteably, we've added an all new egress from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the first floor ski school exit area to the second level for easier access to the Learning Center for beginners and skiers in and out of the base lodge.
*3. * *Expanded Lowest Lot Parking area* to make for better ease of access and more room for parking.
*4.* *All new ski and snowboard rentals* to the Platty fleet and we're swapping out some of our older gear.
*5. * *ALL NEW DUO Blogging Team* writing about all things Platty this winter (Jennifer & Isaac). -- Jennifer is a seasoned Platty skier and blogger...and Isaac is brand new.  He met Jen on the Double Chair, talked about his love for the Plattekill Soul that lives here...and offered to team up with Jennifer this year to blog about...Platty!  Stay tuned to our *blog page, **e-newsletters* and* social media *for more to come!
*Hope to see you for  "PLATTEPALOOZA Family Fall Festival" Saturday, Oct 7 ...for a litte "pre season" stoke and don't forget to grab your 2017/18 Season Pass, while prices are at their lowest thru 10/15/17...*
Until next Time - Yours in Snow,
_The Plattekill Family_
*What the press are saying...*

*A Plattekill Mountain Ski Weekend --* VisitVortex*
13 US Slopes Where Kids Ski FREE  -- *FamiliesGO!
*10 Car Free Weekend Getaways  --* iloveny.com 
*Where to Ski Now --* Men's Journal 
*4 Top Places to Hit the Slopes in the Catskills  --  *newyorkupstate.com
*Sowtubing in the Catskills - 4 Great Places to Slide  --  *newyorkupstate.com
*Avoid East Coast Crowds this Presidents Day Weekend! Overlooked Ski Areas of the East* *--* unofficialnetworks.com
*



*
*Mountain Stats:*




* Elevation:* 3,500 feet​
* Vertical: *1,100 feet​
* Lifts:* 4
  Triple Chair
  Double Chair 
  Carpet Lift (Learning Center) 
  Handle Tow (Tubing Park)​
* Longest Trail:* 2 miles​
* Average Snowfall:* 175"​
* Snowmaking:*  75% ​
*Terrain Park: *1
*



*



* Trails:* 38





    20% Easier 






    40% Difficult






    20% More Difficult






   20% Most Difficult​

 









.  *CLICK HERE for all we do SPRING - SUMMER - FALL !*


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2017)

They plan on opeing in couple weeks

*12.5.17  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*The weather forecast is lookin' gooood for snowmaking in the near future...looks like Thursday temps will drop and we'll be firing up the guns to get ready to open for the 2017/18 season!
Tentative opening day is scheduled for *Saturday, December 16* - stay tuned for updates!   
*Check out all the GREAT new things in store for 2017/18!
*See you SOON and THINK SNOW!
https://plattekillmountainphoto.photoreflect.com/
Link to theri pictures webpagehttps://plattekillmountainphoto.photoreflect.com/


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 8, 2017)

Potterbrother flex tickers

[h=1]Plattekill Flex Ticket (Sunday 8:00am – 4:15pm)[/h]Plattekill Mountain[h=1]Plattekill Flex Ticket (Sunday 8:00am – 4:15pm)[/h]$65.00 $44.00
[h=2]Ticket Dates[/h]

SunJanuary 7th
SunJanuary 28th
SunFebruary 11th
SunMarch 11th


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 8, 2017)

ScottySkis said:


> A TON of new SNOWMAKING added to "Shredded Mozzarella" trail, because we're going to BURRY it with snow and make an *ALL NEW TERRAIN PARK*!    1900 feet of pipe and 21 guns - we're calling it the "21 Gun Salute" to our New Park!



Well that stinks.    That was one of my favorite trails to fly on.  Not only that, but I hope Platty doesn't start doing the dopey, parks all over the place thing.  

Honestly, the park they had on Lower Face was the most logical place for a park anywhere on the mountain, but practically nobody flipping used it anyway.  It's typically a bunch of unsupervised 8-12 year olds acting dangerously by congregating in the landing areas.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 15, 2017)

*Here's the scoop...*
*12.14.17  
*Greetings Skiers & Snowboarders:
*Opening Day is THIS SATURDAY December 16!




*We received 4-6" of NEW SNOW Tuesday and the temps are SUPER COLD this week and the snowguns are blasting out the SNOW!  The Platty Snowmaking Crew (and Mother Nature) are rockin and rollin to get the trails covered -- Stay tuned for final trail condition report.
***  HALF-DAY Ticket Rates in effect for a FULL-DAY of skiing this weekend!!!
Plus *$10 LESSONS to LEARN TO SKI OR BOARD* (rental not included) Dec 16&17 at 10am!  
*THINK SNOW!!!!!!!!*

Check out all the NEW THINGS in store for 2017/18! 
*MOUNTAIN CAMS  WEATHER
*


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 27, 2017)

http://plattekill.com/mountain-info/blog


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 9, 2018)

https://catskills.craigslist.org/fbh/d/ski-lodge-housekeeping/6451166221.html


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 14, 2018)

Plattkill opening today wednday after  getting a foot of snow yestery another powder days
http://plattekill.com/mountain-info/trail-report-weather
*Report on:  Wednesday 3/14/18  *





*"POWDER DAIZE" #2 OF THE SEASON - TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!! *
*10-12" + of NEW SNOW* and there's *MORE SNOW* in the forecast for today, so we're open for a * "POWDER DAIZE" OPENING - 100% UNGROOMED POWDER (*no grooming)!!!!!  That's NEW SNOW on top of the over 4 FEET of snow we received from past Nor'easters Riley and Quinn - OH MY OH MY...IT'S EPIC!!!!!!!
The mountain is* 100% OPEN! * We'll be skiing and riding Wednesday 8:45am-4:15pm with some *INCREDIBLE CONDITIONS  - DON'T MISS IT!   *
*All lift Tickets:* $65 adults, $50 jr/sr/teens (no coupons accepted as this is a special opening and not a regular day of operation).  We sure hope to see you here!  *--** buy tickets online --*



*# TRAILS:  38 (100%)     # LIFTS:  2 (2 ski/0 tube) **BASE: 18 - 36" 
SNOW LAST 24 HOURS:  10-12"+    TO DATE:  121"   
**TUBING:  **Sat. 11am-7pm, Sun. 11am-4pm* (last day for this season) *
*



*MOUNTAIN CAMS **WEATHER  *


----------



## Harvey (May 21, 2018)

Cool short film on Plattekill and snowmaking, with an interview with the film makers:

http://nyskiblog.com/snowfarmers-by-carboni-and-michaud/


----------



## cdskier (May 21, 2018)

Great film. My only critique is that I wish it went a little more in-depth on snow-making itself.


----------



## Harvey (May 22, 2018)

cdskier said:


> Great film. My only critique is that I wish it went a little more in-depth on snow-making itself.



You're right. It is not really about snowmaking. It's more about two of the people at Plattekill who make snow.  The thinking on that is covered in the interview.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 5, 2019)

Bump best thread on AZ lol
I made to plattekill like 4 time in 2018-2019 season every day was good
Looking forward to new ski season coming soon


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 6, 2019)

Platy is hiring for upcoming season
https://www.plattekill.com/employment/


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 17, 2019)

https://plattekill-takeover.ridj-it.com/7
Very cheap Facebook ski the east take over Platty
Good morning everyone! I've got news you've all been waiting for!  Ticket sales for the Plattekill mountain takeover on Feb. 10th are live!!! We're only selling 500, so get them fast! We're still working out some details, but what I know for sure is, there will be advanced skill clinics for moguls, trees, and tele. Gilson will be there with their demo fleet! We have a pair of J skis, and a Gilson snowboard, and some awesome art pieces to raffle off so far! Totally Submerged will be playing for Apres! AND all of the money goes to the Adaptive sports Foundation!!!  We've still got 5 months to go, if you're looking to get involved with a sponsorship or donation we've got plenty of time to work something out, just drop me a comment or dm.  Let's keep the shred alive, we've almost made it through summer, we could be skiing Killy in just a month if mother nature cooperates!

[https://plattekill-takeover.ridj-it.com/](https://plattekill-takeover.ridj-it.com/)


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 17, 2019)

ScottySkis said:


> https://plattekill-takeover.ridj-it.com/7
> Very cheap Facebook ski the east take over Platty
> Good morning everyone! I've got news you've all been waiting for!  Ticket sales for the Plattekill mountain takeover on Feb. 10th are live!!! We're only selling 500, so get them fast! We're still working out some details, but what I know for sure is, there will be advanced skill clinics for moguls, trees, and tele. Gilson will be there with their demo fleet! We have a pair of J skis, and a Gilson snowboard, and some awesome art pieces to raffle off so far! Totally Submerged will be playing for Apres! AND all of the money goes to the Adaptive sports Foundation!!!  We've still got 5 months to go, if you're looking to get involved with a sponsorship or donation we've got plenty of time to work something out, just drop me a comment or dm.  Let's keep the shred alive, we've almost made it through summer, we could be skiing Killy in just a month if mother nature cooperates!
> 
> [https://plattekill-takeover.ridj-it.com/](https://plattekill-takeover.ridj-it.com/)



If it wasn’t so far away I would be in on this.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## tnt1234 (Sep 19, 2019)

Smellytele said:


> If it wasn’t so far away I would be in on this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Yeah, that sounds fun.


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Sep 19, 2019)

Close enough for me just don’t know where I’ll be, got 3 weeks of vacay saved exclusively for ski trips, only one booked so far is the annual Smuggs MLK week trip, looking to hit Colorado for a week not sure which one yet and maybe Tahoe?


----------



## Harvey (Sep 28, 2019)

ScottySkis said:


> Bump best thread on AZ lol



I always smile when someone has posted in this thread too.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 5, 2019)

ScottySkis said:


> https://plattekill-takeover.ridj-it.com/7
> https://plattekill-takeover.ridj-it.com/
> Bumping this thread because it's winter
> 
> ...



Anyone from AZ going?


----------



## abc (Nov 6, 2019)

Sound great, but sadly, some of us got stuck in this thing call "work"...


----------



## mikec142 (Nov 6, 2019)

I just wish Platty was closer...It's about 30 minutes further than Windham and 40 minutes further than Hunter.  So I'm looking at almost three hours each direction.  I do Hunter and Windham day trips and while it's fun, it's a haul so adding another hour+ round trip isn't something I'm looking forward to.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 6, 2019)

i do day trips to magic and killington from brooklyn. suck it up. when the snow is right plattekill is always worth the extra 30 min of driving on each end.


----------



## abc (Nov 6, 2019)

mikec142 said:


> I just wish Platty was closer...It's about 30 minutes further than Windham and 40 minutes further than Hunter.


But, but, but... You'll get those minutes back by not having to stand in the lift line!

But I hear what you're saying. I'm "only" 2 1/2 hr from Plattekill. So it's "reachable" for me. 3 hr is just about borderline "painful" drive.


----------



## x10003q (Nov 6, 2019)

mikec142 said:


> I just wish Platty was closer...It's about 30 minutes further than Windham and 40 minutes further than Hunter.  So I'm looking at almost three hours each direction.  I do Hunter and Windham day trips and while it's fun, it's a haul so adding another hour+ round trip isn't something I'm looking forward to.



Drive faster. ;-)


----------



## mikec142 (Nov 6, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i do day trips to magic and killington from brooklyn. suck it up. when the snow is right plattekill is always worth the extra 30 min of driving on each end.



Yeah...I don't know how you do that.  I'm pretty happy to drive, but a day trip to Killington would be over the top.  I've often skied Sugarbush on a Sunday, left the mountain at 3pm and driven the 5.5 hours home, but it's not ideal and it's always a factor of being up there for the weekend.


----------



## mikec142 (Nov 6, 2019)

abc said:


> But, but, but... You'll get those minutes back by not having to stand in the lift line!
> 
> But I hear what you're saying. I'm "only" 2 1/2 hr from Plattekill. So it's "reachable" for me. 3 hr is just about borderline "painful" drive.



I hear ya!  Every year, I get less and less satisfied with the skiing that is available for a day trip.  When the kids were little, we did Shawnee, then graduated to Blue and Camelback, now the catskills.  I've thought about day tripping to Gore or Mount Snow, but it just seems like too much.


----------



## mikec142 (Nov 6, 2019)

x10003q said:


> Drive faster. ;-)



LOL.  I like the way you think.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 6, 2019)

get out of work on a friday afternoon, go home and immediately consume pharmaceuticals cannabis and a slight amount of alcohol, fall asleep by 9 PM, wake up at 3 (if killington) or 4 (if magic) with 6-7 hours of sleep under my belt, drive, ski, eat, drive, home between 7 and 9 PM. it's intense but generally worth it.


----------



## mikec142 (Nov 6, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> get out of work on a friday afternoon, go home and immediately consume pharmaceuticals cannabis and a slight amount of alcohol, fall asleep by 9 PM, wake up at 3 (if killington) or 4 (if magic) with 6-7 hours of sleep under my belt, drive, ski, eat, drive, home between 7 and 9 PM. it's intense but generally worth it.



I can see the value, believe me.  I forget if you're married/kids, etc.  For me, married with two teenagers, I'm not going too far out on a limb to say that my crew wouldn't do this.  While they all really like to ski, they think I'm nuts as it is.  If I were to do it on my own, I'm forgoing Friday night cuz I'm in bed by 9pm and Saturday night, cuz I'm beyond exhausted.  Wife would get tired of that quickly.  Maybe 1-2x season.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 6, 2019)

34, domestically partnered (girlfriend doesnt feel like the right word since we live together and are married in all but paper), no kids, never having any. she thinks im nuts but sometimes will hop in at 3 AM and put her seat back and sleep. usually if she comes we leave after work on friday. i detest it. sitting in hours and hours of traffic just to clear nyc metro.

this is like 3rd date material, admitting the addiction and being very clear that she needs to either be down to come with at crazy hours, or be content enough with me doing it every weekend for 5 months of the year. there's certainly been a few domestic quarrels where she raises the skiing as a thing that pisses her off, but it very much comes with the territory and she knew what she was getting into with me. she also used to be an avid surfer before a hip injury derailed it, so she 'gets it' from a philosophical perspective.


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 6, 2019)

mikec142 said:


> I can see the value, believe me.  I forget if you're married/kids, etc.  For me, married with two teenagers, I'm not going too far out on a limb to say that my crew wouldn't do this.  While they all really like to ski, they think I'm nuts as it is.  If I were to do it on my own, I'm forgoing Friday night cuz I'm in bed by 9pm and Saturday night, cuz I'm beyond exhausted.  Wife would get tired of that quickly.  Maybe 1-2x season.




Facepalm.....There are no friends ....and family...... on a powder day.


----------



## abc (Nov 6, 2019)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Facepalm.....There are no friends ....and family...... on a powder day.


Powder day is not the problem. It happens rarely enough. 

When it does happen, on a weekend, I drop everything and hit the road. 

Its non-powder day that I’m un-motivated to drive long hour at ungodly part of the day to get to a mountain. 

Im spoiled. I get 4-5 weeks out west these days (past few years). The rest of the winter, when I’m at “home”, I either chase powder up north, or sleep in and do a half day (or 2) nearby. As such, Platterkill is ideal. Though the drive is long, I get to ski practically non-stop for 4 hours (give or take). Then a drink at the bar before heading home...


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 6, 2019)

abc said:


> Powder day is not the problem. It happens rarely enough.
> 
> When it does happen, on a weekend, I drop everything and hit the road.
> 
> ...



I would not make the 3hr drive for Plattekill without the possibility of skiing the woods. I can find those types of conditions closer to home . But even if you're days after a powder day you can still find stashes there . 

I'm a newb to Plattekill ,I've only been there 3 times but my timing was great . 1st time storm Riley 3' and last year 2-2' snowfalls . The last time I was 3rd chair and had a blank canvas . 

I love the vibe ,lodge ,view and the people are not douches . Makes me smile just thinking about the place .


----------



## Harvey (Nov 7, 2019)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> I love the vibe ,lodge ,view and the people are not douches . Makes me smile just thinking about the place .



+1


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 8, 2019)

https://www.plattekill.com/webcams/

A little snow this morning


----------



## raisingarizona (Nov 8, 2019)

My memories of Plattekill are from the winters of 92/93 and 93/94. There was so much snow those years. I remember 6 foot tall snowbanks on the road up to the mountain and at least 5 feet of natural snow in the trees! I loved the old t-bar and skiing laps on the wall to wall bumps on blockbuster. Maybe my memories have been sweetened with time but it was pretty darn awesome!


----------



## JimG. (Nov 8, 2019)

raisingarizona said:


> My memories of Plattekill are from the winters of 92/93 and 93/94. There was so much snow those years. I remember 6 foot tall snowbanks on the road up to the mountain and at least 5 feet of natural snow in the trees! I loved the old t-bar and skiing laps on the wall to wall bumps on blockbuster. Maybe my memories have been sweetened with time but it was pretty darn awesome!



I miss that t-bar. Your memories are accurate.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 8, 2019)

If you hit Plattekill on a good day, it's everything that skiing should be.


----------



## x10003q (Nov 8, 2019)

JimG. said:


> I miss that t-bar. Your memories are accurate.



I miss that t-bar for about 5 seconds when I get to Platty and then I happily get on the double.:wink:


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 8, 2019)

Never rode Platty's T-bar, but I was lucky to hit Hickory it's last year of operations. The only time I almost fell asleep driving home from a ski trip, I was spent.





x10003q said:


> I miss that t-bar for about 5 seconds when I get to Platty and then I happily get on the double.:wink:



Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 8, 2019)

the worst t-bar is at lake louise. its how you get to the very awesome backside, but its long, and steep, and it hurts your butt and balls and quads real bad.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 8, 2019)

Yeah there's that t-bar love.

I'm tall and usually wind up riding with someone shorter than me. Even more uncomfortable and tiring with the bar mid-hamstring.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 8, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> *the worst t-bar is at lake louise.* its how you get to the very awesome backside, but* its long, and steep, and it hurts your butt and balls and quads* real bad.



I dont recall but, ball, or quad hurt, but the Lake Louise T-bar is the longest & steepest T-bar I've ever been on.

Let's be honest though, all T-bars stink.


----------



## raisingarizona (Nov 8, 2019)

I absolutely love t-bars. 

There’s a lot of beauty in their simplicity such as they don’t require difficult Evacs when they are loaded and break down or that they don’t get put on wind holds like chairs do. 

Created Buttes t-bar and poma are the stuff of legend!


----------



## JimG. (Nov 8, 2019)

Roca Jack Portillo


----------



## raisingarizona (Nov 8, 2019)

I bet they are a lot easier to maintain and cost less insurance wise too.


----------



## galbro (Nov 8, 2019)

raisingarizona said:


> I absolutely love t-bars.
> 
> There’s a lot of beauty in their simplicity such as they don’t require difficult Evacs when they are loaded and break down or that they don’t get put on wind holds like chairs do.
> 
> Created Buttes t-bar and poma are the stuff of legend!


I remember taking the Breckenridge horseshoe bowl T in 1991. Quite steep, 375 meter rise with a 1200 meter length. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yxrVoKPlz4k

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Nov 8, 2019)

The old upper T's at Cannon were interesting on some days!


----------



## x10003q (Nov 9, 2019)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> The old upper T's at Cannon were interesting on some days!



Those 2 t-bars were an example of t-bars that could have been put on wind hold or ice hold occasionally. I remember being up there when I was 8 or 9 and getting blown out of the icy track. I though i was going to get blown off the mountain.  Skiing at Cannon was always an adventure.


----------



## abc (Nov 9, 2019)

raisingarizona said:


> I bet they are a lot easier to maintain and cost less insurance wise too.


I can see that. 

But they probably have lower capacity than chairs. Good for the trails it access, bad for lift lines.


----------



## raisingarizona (Nov 9, 2019)

abc said:


> I can see that.
> 
> But they probably have lower capacity than chairs. Good for the trails it access, bad for lift lines.



Oh yeah, true that. They may not be for busy resort type places but are probably a pretty good idea for small mom and pop places that aren’t on the majority’s radar.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2019)

Bump
Because they opening this Saturday
1 of reasons I stay on AZ for this thread


----------



## Harvey (Dec 3, 2019)

ScottySkis said:


> Bump
> 1 of reasons I stay on AZ for this thread



One of my favorites too Scotty!


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 3, 2019)

ScottySkis said:


> Bump
> Because they opening this Saturday
> 1 of reasons I stay on AZ for this thread



But it's so crowded and gets half the snow Belleayre gets :razz:


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 3, 2019)

Wonder what Saturday will bring....


----------



## Sirbannedalot (Dec 3, 2019)

ScottySkis said:


> Bump
> Because they opening this Saturday
> 1 of reasons I stay on AZ for this thread



Are you skiing Plattekill for opening day?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2019)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> But it's so crowded and gets half the snow Belleayre gets :razz:



Lol


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> Wonder what Saturday will bring....



I don't think Platy will have much open on Saturday according to their website
Maybe wait to see other reports from AZ people over next few days then decided


----------



## Sirbannedalot (Dec 3, 2019)

ScottySkis said:


> I don't think Platy will have much open on Saturday according to their website
> Maybe wait to see other reports from AZ people over next few days then decided


I'm pretty sure most of the mountain will be in play.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2019)

Sirbannedalot said:


> I'm pretty sure most of the mountain will be in play.



Your not very smart person for knowledge of Catskills


----------



## Sirbannedalot (Dec 5, 2019)

ScottySkis said:


> Your not very smart person for knowledge of Catskills


And you're not very smart in general.  Have fun at tracked out Belleayre this Friday and Saturday.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2019)

Sirbannedalot said:


> And you're not very smart in general.  Have fun at tracked out Belleayre this Friday and Saturday.



I will have fun


----------



## Rambo (Dec 5, 2019)

ScottySkis said:


> I will have fun



Scotty, enjoy Bell-Flat.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2019)

Rambo said:


> Scotty, enjoy Bell-Flat.



Thanks Rambo


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2019)

Rambo said:


> Scotty, enjoy Bell-Flat.[/QUOTE
> I thought u and Bob where coming on Saturday to BellFlat
> ?
> Plattekill earliest opening ever in there history is Saturday


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 5, 2019)

ScottySkis said:


> Rambo said:
> 
> 
> > Scotty, enjoy Bell-Flat.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Rambo (Dec 6, 2019)

ScottySkis said:


> Rambo said:
> 
> 
> > Scotty, enjoy Bell-Flat.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 6, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> ScottySkis said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking the whole mountain will be poachable.
> ...


----------



## 180 (Dec 6, 2019)

Earliest ever,
I remember this day...
https://photos.app.goo.gl/TDPQXqzgXDGHmWXx6


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 6, 2019)

Platty just posted 100% OPEN THIS WEEKEND


----------



## kingslug (Dec 6, 2019)

really...damn....and that 20 plus inches has been sitting there untouched all week....


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 6, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Platty just posted 100% OPEN THIS WEEKEND



Surprising.   This will be rock skis conditions for sure.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 6, 2019)

also snowing at a nice clip in the cats and soVT right now. tomorrow should be a good one. magic for me, but enjoy platty folks.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 6, 2019)

Bell for me...platt should be a hoot though..all the locals will be ripping it up..


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 6, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> Surprising.   This will be rock skis conditions for sure.



Yes be careful ! Hopefully there will be no Helmet/Platty  thread 2 fers . I'd be cautious about the woods this early .


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 6, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> tnt1234 said:
> 
> 
> > the extra 20 miles and 30 minutes is a dealbreaker? odd.
> ...


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 6, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Platty just posted 100% OPEN THIS WEEKEND



holy shit.


----------



## Sirbannedalot (Dec 6, 2019)

ScottySkis said:


> I don't think Platy will have much open on Saturday according to their website
> Maybe wait to see other reports from AZ people over next few days then decided



You can take back your comment anytime.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 6, 2019)

yea, so drive the extra 30 minutes tnt. like, c’mon


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 6, 2019)

Sirbannedalot said:


> You can take back your comment anytime.



Effin work :sad:

Damn


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 6, 2019)

Who ever makes tomorrow enjoy


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 6, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> yea, so drive the extra 30 minutes tnt. like, c’mon




Yep - that's the consensus right now....leaving at 5:30....see you there!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 6, 2019)

L.E.S. machine may begin to kick-up next week, Platty sometimes does well with that depending on wind.


----------



## 180 (Dec 6, 2019)

Just got up to the Hunter, seems to be a crust a lower elevations. Might have been some icing? Look for me, red pants.


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 7, 2019)

180 said:


> Just got up to the Hunter, seems to be a crust a lower elevations. Might have been some icing? Look for me, red pants.



balls.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 8, 2019)

Any report or pictures from yesterday?
Have lovely time today who ever goes


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 8, 2019)

ScottySkis said:


> Any report or pictures from yesterday?
> Have lovely time today who ever goes



It was insane.

Had fresh pwder/first tracks on the first 5-6 runs.  Soft snow all day, ski-on lift lines.....utterly perfect day.







Those tracks were either skinners or patrol.  We were about the 20th chair to load.






Later in the day:


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 8, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> yea, so drive the extra 30 minutes tnt. like, c’mon



For the record this was 100% the right thing to do.  What a day....


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Dec 8, 2019)

There are whales to be hunted at belleayre right now... I’m getting my Ahab on [emoji1689][emoji1689][emoji1689]


----------



## 180 (Dec 8, 2019)

one, no two of my best runs ever on Blockbuster,  the rest of the day incredible too!


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 8, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> It was insane.
> 
> Had fresh pwder/first tracks on the first 5-6 runs.  Soft snow all day, ski-on lift lines.....utterly perfect day.
> 
> ...


Nice pics, did you get into the trees at all? Enough coverage?

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 8, 2019)

Cornhead said:


> Nice pics, did you get into the trees at all? Enough coverage?
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app



We were in Lucian's Line, the woods skiers right of Free Fall (or was it blockbuster.....I think it was free fall...) and another shot around Lucian's.  It was kind of 3 good turns, one turn hits a rock or root...  So pretty fun, but I didn't feel completely at ease.


----------



## Harvey (Dec 8, 2019)

I thought the trees were very good.  There was some bottoming out, but certainly not enough to think about it much.

All in all an excellent day, spirits were high!






Full report on NYSB tomorrow morn.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 8, 2019)

That angle must be wrong - It looks like a cross=country trail


----------



## Harvey (Dec 8, 2019)

No doubt I dig the nordic. Low angle untracked, all afternoon long, for me. 

Each to his own.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 8, 2019)

Harvey said:


> No doubt I dig the nordic. Low angle untracked, all afternoon long, for me.
> 
> Each to his own.



Nothing wrong with flowy low angle stuff.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 8, 2019)

Just don’t stop because you won’t start again 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Harvey (Dec 8, 2019)

We didn't get stuck anywhere, we had fun on the line pictured above.

Were steep trees in play where you skied this week? The pics I saw from NoVT did look deep.

In the cats we had maybe ~24 inches of snow and we made it work.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 8, 2019)

Harvey said:


> We didn't get stuck anywhere, we had fun on the line pictured above.
> 
> Were steep trees in play where you skied this week? The pics I saw from NoVT did look deep.
> 
> In the cats we had maybe ~24 inches of snow and we made it work.



I think more like 30" or so at Belle. That last 6-10" thurs-sat in lake effect really helped.

It's easy to stay low angle at Belle but even steeper pitches had good snow. I would have been careful in steeper trees at Platty though much rockier there.

Never got stuck.


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 8, 2019)

JimG. said:


> I think more like 30" or so at Belle. That last 6-10" thurs-sat in lake effect really helped.
> 
> It's easy to stay low angle at Belle but even steeper pitches had good snow. I would have been careful in steeper trees at Platty though much rockier there.
> 
> Never got stuck.



Dreamcatcher must have been perfect.


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 8, 2019)

Harvey said:


> I thought the trees were very good.  There was some bottoming out, but certainly not enough to think about it much.
> 
> All in all an excellent day, spirits were high!
> 
> ...




that looks perfect - where was that?


----------



## Harvey (Dec 8, 2019)

I was guessing at the depth, but Belle is east so it makes sense that they got more.  From a pure tree skiing POV Belle probably made more sense. But opening day a Plattekill, I kinda gotta be there if I can.

EDIT: tnt not precisely sure, somewhere under the double. I tend to seek out partners who know their way around (like ScottSki in the pic above) follow, ski and shoot. We found several areas where we could link a few dozen turns.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 8, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> Dreamcatcher must have been perfect.



Yes! From the top entrance.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 8, 2019)

Harvey said:


> I was guessing at the depth, but Belle is east so it makes sense that they got more.  From a pure tree skiing POV Belle probably made more sense. But opening day a Plattekill, I kinda gotta be there if I can.



Def not questioning your choice!


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 9, 2019)

Harvey said:


> We didn't get stuck anywhere, we had fun on the line pictured above.
> 
> Were steep trees in play where you skied this week? The pics I saw from NoVT did look deep.
> 
> In the cats we had maybe ~24 inches of snow and we made it work.



As I originally said the camera angle must have been off as it looked totally flat and I’ll add that the person looked to be moving.

By the way I skied in Northern NH and did ski steeper glades this weekend. Cannon - Lost boys and over At Mittersill 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Harvey (Dec 9, 2019)

Loved Mittersill when I skied it, almost ten years ago.  I think it's changed, not as wild?







Photo looks to have a bit more pitch, but at the time it didn't seem that different.

In almost every case we went as low angle as we could.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 9, 2019)

Harvey said:


> Loved Mittersill when I skied it, almost tens years ago.  I think it's changed, not as wild?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You had fun and that’s all that matters. And no ski damage. We’re all in it for the same thing- having fun!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Harvey (Dec 9, 2019)

Smellytele said:


> And no ski damage.



Let's not get carried away! Mine are in the shop now.  No core shots or edge issues anyway.

At 61, ski days are way more important than gear.

Here's my tale:

https://nyskiblog.com/plattekill-opening-day-2019/


----------



## raisingarizona (Dec 9, 2019)

Smellytele said:


> As I originally said the camera angle must have been off as it looked totally flat and I’ll add that the person looked to be moving.
> 
> By the way I skied in Northern NH and did ski steeper glades this weekend. Cannon - Lost boys and over At Mittersill
> 
> ...



It’s all fun and games until someone gets a compound tib/fib fracture


----------



## Harvey (Dec 12, 2019)

So this epic thread is officially named:

Platty. Info directions ..( end thread.hyjacking in Bell trip report

Can someone post a link to the original Belle TR?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 12, 2019)

Harvey said:


> So this epic thread is officially named:
> 
> Platty. Info directions ..( end thread.hyjacking in Bell trip report
> 
> Can someone post a link to the original Belle TR?



Yes I believe this is it
https://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/119354-Belleayre-3-3-13


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 14, 2019)

My season pass for Bellaire Gore Whiteface does not state the year on the card so I guess it be pain in the ass to use at Platy season pass holder day


----------



## cdskier (Jan 14, 2020)

Didn't feel like starting a new thread for this, but since Belleayre has been talked about a bunch in here, thought this might work. Saw a petition circulating on Facebook to try to convince Belleayre to bring back more moguls:

https://www.change.org/p/mike-pratt...versity-of-terrain-to-suit-all-ability-levels

I'm sure this would be of some interest to a few people here. Even though I rarely make it to Belleayre now, I still signed because the bumps (and diversity of bumps) was one of my favorite parts of Belleayre back when I used to go there on a regular basis. They had what I would consider pretty much an ideal mixture of bumps and groomers before the arrival of Bruce...


----------



## kingslug (Jan 15, 2020)

_It has changed for the better...and worse. The no mogul thing is worse. Hunter has the same problem. Only real mogul runs are upper xover and lower K. Both very short. Not sure why this is __happening..People should be able to learn how to do them..if they want. _


----------



## slatham (Jan 15, 2020)

kingslug said:


> _It has changed for the better...and worse. The no mogul thing is worse. Hunter has the same problem. Only real mogul runs are upper xover and lower K. Both very short. Not sure why this is __happening..People should be able to learn how to do them..if they want. _



Hold on, Hunter grooms everything except Upper crossover and Lower K27? Is this just due to YTD weather issues, or is this systematic? Or are other favorite bump runs not open like Cliff and Annapurna?


----------



## Bandit2941 (Jan 15, 2020)

cdskier said:


> Didn't feel like starting a new thread for this, but since Belleayre has been talked about a bunch in here, thought this might work. Saw a petition circulating on Facebook to try to convince Belleayre to bring back more moguls:
> 
> https://www.change.org/p/mike-pratt...versity-of-terrain-to-suit-all-ability-levels
> 
> I'm sure this would be of some interest to a few people here. Even though I rarely make it to Belleayre now, I still signed because the bumps (and diversity of bumps) was one of my favorite parts of Belleayre back when I used to go there on a regular basis. They had what I would consider pretty much an ideal mixture of bumps and groomers before the arrival of Bruce...



Thank you for sharing this. We put this together along with a letter writing campaign to ORDA and the governor. Many longtime pass holders are not happy with the new GM (Bruce Transue) who came from Hunter. I don’t know what his big problem with bumps are but word on the street is he ruined Hunters bumps and so far I’d say it’s true.


----------



## danimals (Jan 15, 2020)

slatham said:


> Hold on, Hunter grooms everything except Upper crossover and Lower K27? Is this just due to YTD weather issues, or is this systematic? Or are other favorite bump runs not open like Cliff and Annapurna?



Past two seasons at hunter have been freeze thaw weekly, not so conducive to bumps. Hell I haven’t seen much of hunter west open past two seasons besides way out and Claire’s last week for a hot second.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingslug (Jan 15, 2020)

They groom Clairs when its open. I used to go down it in solid moguls. Racers edge as well. There used to be a B mogul course on Eisenhower once in a while. Its changed. But I still go there as its the best withing 2 hours from me.


----------



## skiur (Jan 15, 2020)

Most of the people posting here like bumps and ungroomed terrain but we unfortunately dont represent the majority of skiers.  The masses that are paying the bills would rather boring flat groomers so we lose out.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 15, 2020)

Or when its good go to Plattekille...Blockbuster...great run


----------



## abc (Jan 15, 2020)

skiur said:


> Most of the people posting here like bumps and ungroomed terrain but we unfortunately dont represent the majority of skiers.  The masses that are paying the bills would rather boring flat groomers so we lose out.


The question boils down to whether the owner/operator want to run the mountain just like their neighbors by catering to the "average" skiers ONLY. 

Skiing hit a pretty significant decline back in the 80's (or early 90? I forgot) partly because people were bored with well-groomed runs, and well-groomed runs ONLY. Then, fortunately, terrain parks came up like mushrooms. I remember I only skied 1 or 2 weekends each season because I was bored. And those 1 or 2 weekends were only done so I can get some air in the park. (I was a skier and not a teen).  

Then, came trees. Then I got interested in bumps, which is trees long after the storm had gone. 

Really, had it not for the diversity of terrains since then, I'd probably spent my winters taking trips to Florida the last 20 years!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 15, 2020)

danimals said:


> Past two seasons at hunter have been freeze thaw weekly, not so conducive to bumps. Hell I haven’t seen much of hunter west open past two seasons besides way out and Claire’s last week for a hot second.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This should go into a BellFlat and Hunter thread


----------



## cdskier (Jan 15, 2020)

skiur said:


> Most of the people posting here like bumps and ungroomed terrain but we unfortunately dont represent the majority of skiers.  The masses that are paying the bills would rather boring flat groomers so we lose out.



I don't know if I agree with this. Even if Belleayre let all the trails that used to be mogul runs bump up, that still only represents a rather small percentage of their overall terrain. So there's still plenty of groomed runs for everyone. Belleayre would honestly be quite boring and not worth it with 90-95% of the mountain groomed. Let's say you lose even 5% of your skiers if you eliminate bumps...are you going to suddenly attract a "new" 5% from somewhere else to make up for that? The "masses" that don't like bumps were already there anyway skiing Deer Run, Dot Nebel, Alqonquin, Peekamoose, Roaring Brook, etc. So what's the advantage to giving them more of the same groomed terrain to ski and alienating the people that liked a few bump runs? Are you going to convert Hunter or Windham skiers to Belleayre skiers because there are suddenly less bumps? Were there people sitting home not skiing at all because of a handful of bumped up runs at Belleayre? Are the existing "masses" that were already there anyway going to suddenly somehow generate more revenue for the mountain?

Also, while people that like bumps may not be the majority, I think nowadays they are not exactly a small percentage either.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 15, 2020)

Correct thread have been started

Please stop bullshit go fucken skiing


----------



## skiur (Jan 16, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> Correct thread have been started
> 
> Please stop bullshit go fucken skiing



You need to relax dude, this is the internet, things are going to go in different directions and there is nothing you can do about it.  At least it is still skiing related and hasn't morphed into politics like some other threads have.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 16, 2020)

skiur said:


> You need to relax dude, this is the internet, things are going to go in different directions and there is nothing you can do about it.  At least it is still skiing related and hasn't morphed into politics like some other threads have.



No it fucken annoying when people bullshit here keep many others from joining

If I wanted to search thread about plattekill I get very angry At search multiple page of shitload of non related stuff


----------



## skiur (Jan 16, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> No it fucken annoying when people bullshit here keep many others from joining
> 
> If I wanted to search thread about plattekill I get very angry At search multiple page of shitload of non related stuff



I dont know what to tell you then, life is short, getting very angry at an internet message forum does not seem very healthy.


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 16, 2020)

https://www.plattekill.com/trail-report/


----------



## Bandit2941 (Jan 16, 2020)

cdskier said:


> I don't know if I agree with this. Even if Belleayre let all the trails that used to be mogul runs bump up, that still only represents a rather small percentage of their overall terrain. So there's still plenty of groomed runs for everyone. Belleayre would honestly be quite boring and not worth it with 90-95% of the mountain groomed. Let's say you lose even 5% of your skiers if you eliminate bumps...are you going to suddenly attract a "new" 5% from somewhere else to make up for that? The "masses" that don't like bumps were already there anyway skiing Deer Run, Dot Nebel, Alqonquin, Peekamoose, Roaring Brook, etc. So what's the advantage to giving them more of the same groomed terrain to ski and alienating the people that liked a few bump runs? Are you going to convert Hunter or Windham skiers to Belleayre skiers because there are suddenly less bumps? Were there people sitting home not skiing at all because of a handful of bumped up runs at Belleayre? Are the existing "masses" that were already there anyway going to suddenly somehow generate more revenue for the mountain?
> 
> Also, while people that like bumps may not be the majority, I think nowadays they are not exactly a small percentage either.



Well said, I completely agree. And I’d say that furthermore a lot of kids groups enjoy the bumps too - they’re not just for expert skiers.

I’m not sure if our petition will help but it now has 264 supporters and some good comments. Please sign if you haven’t yet: https://www.change.org/p/mike-pratt...versity-of-terrain-to-suit-all-ability-levels


----------



## Harvey (Jan 16, 2020)

I signed.  The bumps Belle worked to cultivate were awesome, and Plattekill doesn't often get enough traffic to bump up.

I agree that the general public may not want bumps, but even one trail would make an important minority happy.

I know this is the internet, but also agree with Scotty, this was my favorite AZ thread.  I like Belle, but maybe start a thread for it.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 29, 2020)

Bandit2941 said:


> Thank you for sharing this. We put this together along with a letter writing campaign to ORDA and the governor. Many longtime pass holders are not happy with the new GM (Bruce Transue) who came from Hunter. I don’t know what his big problem with bumps are but word on the street is he ruined Hunters bumps and so far I’d say it’s true.



I saw the result of the meeting with ORDA today since I signed the petition. There are bumps forming now. I think the idea to have volunteer cleanup and tree maintenance days is a great idea as well. Well done.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 29, 2020)

JimG. said:


> I saw the result of the meeting with ORDA today since I signed the petition. There are bumps forming now. I think the idea to have volunteer cleanup and tree maintenance days is a great idea as well. Well done.



I saw that as well. Congrats! Hopefully that is a good sign that they are actually listening to their customers and will keep it up.


----------



## Bandit2941 (Jan 30, 2020)

Thanks guys! Agree, I hope this is a sign that they’re starting to listen to us. 

We used to do a volunteer glade clearing each fall like Platty does but they stopped doing it 3 or 4 years ago and the glades show it. We cut Dreamcatcher with a group of about 12-15 volunteers and a mountain employee with a chain saw.


----------



## 180 (Jan 30, 2020)

Glad to see the petition worked, maybe we should send one to Vail?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 30, 2020)

Bandit2941 said:


> Thanks guys! Agree, I hope this is a sign that they’re starting to listen to us.
> 
> We used to do a volunteer glade clearing each fall like Platty does but they stopped doing it 3 or 4 years ago and the glades show it. We cut Dreamcatcher with a group of about 12-15 volunteers and a mountain employee with a chain saw.



They still have volunteer every year for clearing trees with lunch and lift ticket for season
They definitely still have it


----------



## Bandit2941 (Jan 31, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> They still have volunteer every year for clearing trees with lunch and lift ticket for season
> They definitely still have it



We’re talking about Belleayre Scotty.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 31, 2020)

Bandit2941 said:


> We’re talking about Belleayre Scotty.



https://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/142355-Bellaire-Catskills-ski-snowboard-hill-thread


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 31, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> https://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/142355-Bellaire-Catskills-ski-snowboard-hill-thread


Don't talk about Belleayre in the Plattekill thread, Scotty will freak out. [emoji16]

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 31, 2020)

Bandit2941 said:


> We’re talking about Belleayre Scotty.



So put in the BellFlat thread that I started


----------



## Bandit2941 (Jan 31, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> So put in the BellFlat thread that I started



Just following the flow of conversation, no need to be contrarian. This is the internet after all


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 31, 2020)

i'm here to talk belleayre


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 31, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i'm here to talk belleayre


Blasphemy! Umm, I mean Plattekill blasphemy.[emoji16]

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 1, 2020)

Opening day was great.  But seems like otherwise the season's been a dud for PLatty.

Planning on skiing next sunday in cats or S.Vt but doesn't look like much chance of anything significant for PLatty.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 1, 2020)

Whats up with the snow making reservoir at the top ?. I went past last year and it was a good bit deeper that last year . Is it in service this year ?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 1, 2020)

tnt1234 said:


> Opening day was great.  But seems like otherwise the season's been a dud for PLatty.



This is always the sad thing about Platty, I wish they could magically have an amazing snowmaking presence.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 9, 2020)

Open tomorrow!  Bonus day....tickets $40. Proceeds from profits to benefit the Adaptive Sports Foundation.  More info and get tix  at Plattekill.com.   #takeoverday 
@skitheeast @adaptive_sports_foundation #giveback

Hope some az people go tomorrow should great day
Maybe I make it to the best hill in Catskills before we end the season

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10158102753352363&substory_index=0&id=187916947362


----------



## camberstick (Feb 9, 2020)

Thought about this, forecast scares me. Dont want to take a day off and drive 3 hours. for rain.


----------



## Sirbannedalot (Feb 9, 2020)

That's why you don't ever preplan skiing.  Especially shelling out 4500 to reserve a mtn.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 10, 2020)

MORNING Powder Update photos to go with previous post. 10-12" up top. #Powderday #powderdaize #skitheeast day for the #Adaptivefoundation @ Plattekill Mountain


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 10, 2020)

camberstick said:


> Thought about this, forecast scares me. Dont want to take a day off and drive 3 hours. for rain.



To bad sounds like it was all white lines of u know what fun lol
Big thank you to everyone who came out today for the Plattekill mountain takeover!!! Not only was it an epic powder day with almost of foot of freshies, we raised $1000 for @adaptive_sports_foundation and had a blast doing it! Congrats to Phillip on his new set of @j_skis, the raffle by itself raised almost $650, big thank you to J Skis for donating these awesome sticks, and everyone who bought tickets for their amazing generosity!  Another major thank you to Danielle, Laszlo, and the whole @plattekill_mtn team for going above and beyond not only to make this event happen, but to make it amazing!!! Last but not least, shout out to Ari and the team at @ridj_it without them this event wouldn't have even made it off the ground! 

Can't wait for next year!

#ASF #adaptiveskiing #ridjit #myplatty  @ Plattekill Mountain
"
 "


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 13, 2020)

predictions on patty this weekend?  Suddenly I might be heading north...


----------



## JimG. (Feb 14, 2020)

Platty claims 100% open and 12" new snow in past week.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 14, 2020)

JimG. said:


> Platty claims 100% open and 12" new snow in past week.



Hmmm.....think it's worth a 3 hour drive?

Seems a little impossible that it's good, doesn't it?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2020)

tnt1234 said:


> Hmmm.....think it's worth a 3 hour drive?
> 
> Seems a little impossible that it's good, doesn't it?



I think they that on last Monday
But I believe they got bunch of rain yesterday
Don't know if be worth it

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10158105174777363&id=187916947362


----------



## JimG. (Feb 15, 2020)

tnt1234 said:


> Seems a little impossible that it's good, doesn't it?



Yes. At the risk of offending some Platty regulars I find it hard to believe.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 15, 2020)

JimG. said:


> Yes. At the risk of offending some Platty regulars I find it hard to believe.


https://www.facebook.com/groups/1909662609304278/permalink/2574472209489978/
No offense at all
Yes they did got though because I saw post it fro
Im other who ski there Monday not on az
I sure it only 100open
But probably icy up there4
https://nyskiblog.com/plattekill-gotta-go-to-know/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1909662609304278/permalink/2574492096154656/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1909662609304278/permalink/2574472209489978/

https://nyskiblog.com/forums/
Excellent day today! There was an underlying firmness everywhere which left all the rocks covered over nicely, and about 6" of fresh on top. Snowmaking on Block today as well. Patrol had it sort of roped off on the double side entrance but not on the triple side entrance. About half way down I ran into 4 disgruntled patrollers who directed me off the slope onto Bailout. "The rope is not a suggestion" they said. The part I got to ski was actually really good. Skiers left outside of the snow guns was really good. I guess their policy is getting tighter.

Freefall was also good today. First time this Szn


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 17, 2020)

Hope some AZ fourms members who ability to have next Monday off
Anyone who goes please take picture

GREAT OPPORTUNITY TO SKI PLATTEKILL (PRIVATE RENTAL) FOR $30 ON MONDAY  FEBRUARY 24TH. A LIMITED NUMBER OF TICKETS REMAIN AND THE EVENT IS  CAPPED AT 150 RIDERS. TICKETS MUST BE PURCHASED AHEAD OF TIME AND ARE  AVAILABLE AT EVENTBRITE. FOLLOW THE LINK.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2020)

This Friday! FREE Demos from Telemarkdown(Fey Bros)! Clinics with some of PSIA's finest freeheelers. Share the stoke and show your support for independent mountains and freeheel skiing. Take the day off #sickday.
In 3 day e


----------



## sledride (Mar 1, 2020)

How's Platty skiing now? Any predictions for next weekend?


----------



## danimals (Mar 1, 2020)

I was there Friday. Conditions were great with plenty of untracked left over. Easily one of my top five mountains in the east. I’ll never ride hunter or Belleayre again if platty is open.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 2, 2020)

Apparently OZ was in this weekend, so there is that.


----------



## sledride (Mar 6, 2020)

I'm interested in any first hand info on today's conditions.  Anyone there today?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 6, 2020)

i'm going tomorrow. with vermont likely freezing solid tomorrow it doesnt seem worth the time money and effort. platty got 3" the other day, tho it appears to have mostly melted off based on webcams. theyre at about 90% open tho, and should get at least 1" overnight tonight. hoping for the best, but wont be angry if its not amazing. easy cheap day trip. get to sleep later than normal on a friday night (yay 4:30 AM wake up instead of 2:00), and be home by about 7 PM. my better half appreciates the low key plan this week.


----------



## sledride (Mar 6, 2020)

Staying in the area tomorrow night so I'm trying to decide whether to get up early and get some skiing in tomorrow.  Definitely skiing there Sunday.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 10, 2020)

Good one on Sunday:

















https://nyskiblog.com/plattekill-runnin-down-the-dream/


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 10, 2020)

Harvey said:


> Good one on Sunday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice sounds like awesome time!!!&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Harvey (Mar 10, 2020)

We missed you Scotty!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 14, 2020)

Still open as far as I know


----------



## Harvey (Mar 16, 2020)

Feeling foolish for having skied on 3/8.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 16, 2020)

To our Plattekill Family:
The safety of our guests and our staff is paramount in this unprecedented global health crisis. Until further notice, Plattekill will remain closed. “It ain’t over til it’s over”, but for now we must work together as a nation, a state and a community.

Stay safe and please do your part. 

Warm regards, 
Danielle and Laszlo Vajtay
Nice statement


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 17, 2020)

I raise a glass to all my friends and family on this St Patrick's Day wishing you all good health during these trying times. I hate skiing alone, and more importantly drinking alone, but this I must do for the foreseeable future. Just know that I am thinking of you all from this isolated, yet not so isolated part of the world. I look forward to skiing and drinking with you in the near future. I hope it happens sooner than later, but whatever it is, we shall press on and get through this together. Till we meet again, this inventory, and this snow base will go into storage and wait for your return.


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 17, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> I raise a glass to all my friends and family on this St Patrick's Day wishing you all good health during these trying times. I hate skiing alone, and more importantly drinking alone, but this I must do for the foreseeable future. Just know that I am thinking of you all from this isolated, yet not so isolated part of the world. I look forward to skiing and drinking with you in the near future. I hope it happens sooner than later, but whatever it is, we shall press on and get through this together. Till we meet again, this inventory, and this snow base will go into storage and wait for your return.



cheers!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 23, 2020)

Any 1 closer to Roxbury NY an lovely idea to help people in care everywhere..
At Plattekill Mtn we have quite a bit of perishable foods we would like to give away to anyone who may need them. For example, we have several gallons of whole milk, half and half, a case of lettuce, onions, carrots, potatoes; non of which we want to throw away, that would be a waste. Who needs these, we are happy to share.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 2, 2020)

During these very challenging times the country is facing, one of our own, local resident and family friend Tristan Mulder, needs your help more than ever.  Tristan suffered a traumatic back and neck injury and is fighting the fight of his life in Albany Med.  Please donate and support Tristan if you can.  I've known Tristan's parents since we were young ski instructors at Plattekill, and have known Tristan since he was born and watched him become an amazing freestyle skier and career builder contractor.  Our hearts ache for his family and our prayers are endless for Tristan's healing.  Please read about his status at this link updated by his Aunt, and do what you can if you can.  If you can share this it would be most appreciated to spread the healing thoughts and prayers.

https://www.gofundme.com/f/help-us-...ok&utm_campaign=p_email+5102-48hr-donor-share


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 26, 2020)

https://skiing.substack.com/p/why-plattekill-could-become-king

Why Plattekill Could Become King of The Catskills in a Socially Distant 2020-21 Ski Season

Plattekill Mountain is the smallest and least-developed ski area in New York's Catskills. Here's why it may be the best positioned mountain in the region to survive in a 2020-21 season defined by social distancing. Plus a full Northeast season pass update, including new deferral or refund options 
Bolton Valley, Pats Peak Ski Area, Ragged Mountain Resort, Mount Peter, and Blue Mountain Resort as the industry continues to evolve its response to Covid-19.

https://skiing.substack.com/p/why-plattekill-could-become-king


----------



## RichT (Apr 26, 2020)

Good for Plattekill, but if they really try to do what Baldy did here in the NE. There will be a lucky few who will be able to ski. Everyone else will be having the same problem getting a lift ticket as we've been trying to get Purell!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 26, 2020)

I thought that article was ridiculous in terms of logic failure.   Platty will thrive essentially because not that many people go there is a real, _"then Sir Robin & I jump OUT of the wooden rabbit"_ sort of thing, as obviously if more people show up it negates much of the social distancing potential benefit he's ascribing.  All this is irrelevant anyway, there's going to be a 2020-2021 ski season.  All this draconian stuff is getting annoying.


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 26, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> .  All this draconian stuff is getting annoying.



Yes time for some common sense !!


----------



## dblskifanatic (Apr 26, 2020)

Great video!  They make many great points!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 27, 2020)

https://www.plattekill.com/webcams/


----------



## 180 (Apr 27, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> https://www.plattekill.com/webcams/



Nearby...
https://photos.app.goo.gl/iZ9qhkT7GJcXhA8j6


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 27, 2020)

dblskifanatic said:


> Great video!  They make many great points!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Video was removed ..Youtube fascism continues !!!  Two physicians opinions are not part of the narrative and must be silenced ?...What BS!! Freedom of speech based on science is a "Violation of policy "? WTF!!!

I get it there a private Co.  So is your power co., your phone co. . What if they decide to not do business with you based on a opposing opinion ? This crap has got to stop. America deserves better !!!


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 27, 2020)

180 said:


> Nearby...
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/iZ9qhkT7GJcXhA8j6



Sweet !!


----------



## cdskier (Apr 27, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Video was removed ..Youtube fascism continues !!!  Two physicians opinions are not part of the narrative and must be silenced ?...What BS!! Freedom of speech based on science is a "Violation of policy "? WTF!!!



What policy did that violate? I only listened to the first 5 minutes the other day then decided it was too long and I had no patience. What was in the rest of it that I missed?


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 28, 2020)

cdskier said:


> What policy did that violate? I only listened to the first 5 minutes the other day then decided it was too long and I had no patience. What was in the rest of it that I missed?



Youtube had announced that anything that goes against WHO would be removed . Complete BS !!!!

https://www.socialmediatoday.com/ne...ion-to-remove-covid-19-misinformation/576577/

I guess they are now in the healthcare business and have more experience that MD's ? 

Sorry for the thread high jack Scotty


----------



## galbro (Apr 28, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Video was removed ..Youtube fascism continues !!!  Two physicians opinions are not part of the narrative and must be silenced ?...What BS!! Freedom of speech based on science is a "Violation of policy "? WTF!!!
> 
> I get it there a private Co.  So is your power co., your phone co. . What if they decide to not do business with you based on a opposing opinion ? This crap has got to stop. America deserves better !!!


On vimeo now...

Banned youtube video posted at vimeo:
part one:
vimeo.com/412189024
part two:
vimeo.com/412189219

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## skiur (Apr 28, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Youtube had announced that anything that goes against WHO would be removed . Complete BS !!!!
> 
> https://www.socialmediatoday.com/ne...ion-to-remove-covid-19-misinformation/576577/
> 
> ...



YouTube can remove anything they like.  If you don't like it than don't go to their website.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Apr 28, 2020)

skiur said:


> YouTube can remove anything they like.  If you don't like it than don't go to their website.



That's a very slippery you are standing on.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 28, 2020)

To our Plattekill Skiers and Riders:  to help ease stresses regarding next winter and season passes, we are extending “early season” season pass deadlines for lowest rates from April 30 to October 15.  We hope this will allow time for everyone to have more clarity on what next season will look like.  Plus we’ve also added extra securities too.  For full post,  https://www.plattekill.com/tickets/#season-pass. 
Stay strong, we will be stronger.


----------



## skiur (Apr 28, 2020)

asnowmobiler said:


> That's a very slippery you are standing on.



What's slippery about it? And how am I standing on it? I said they can remove any videos they like from their site.  What's that have to do with me?


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 28, 2020)

skiur said:


> What's slippery about it? And how am I standing on it? I said they can remove any videos they like from their site.  What's that have to do with me?



If you look at the statistics in the link over 60% of people now get their news from Facebook and YouTube. When tech companies take on an editorial status nothing good can happen . A couple weeks ago they were banning videos for claiming the virus originated in China. 

You have people who have built businesses online who are being demonized for having a wrong opinion in time!!!
The Video that was removed to paraphrase said . “Isolation for the vulnerable is the way to go , not society as a whole.”
 Really? Come on what a horrible idea that cannot be allowed to spread. 

Maybe your voice will be shut off sometime, I think that’s the point.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 28, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> If you look at the statistics in the link over 60% of people now get their news from Facebook and YouTube. When tech companies take on an editorial status nothing good can happen . A couple weeks ago they were banning videos for claiming the virus originated in China.
> 
> You have people who have built businesses online who are being demonized for having a wrong opinion in time!!!
> The Video that was removed to paraphrase said . “Isolation for the vulnerable is the way to go , not society as a whole.”
> ...



The general topic of censorship by a "private" company is fascinating (especially when it pertains to a company that is essentially a near-monopoly in a particular area and used widely by the general public). Should it be Youtube's responsibility to decide what information is shared on a topic like this? If people rely on youtube for news (scary in and of itself), then perhaps it does need to police this to a degree. For something like this particular case, I'd much prefer that Youtube simply flag the video with some sort of warning that the "advice in this video contradicts current global COVID-19 guidelines" or something like that.

I could see this topic having been a perfect one to be discussed in my "Ethics in IT" class back in college nearly 20 years ago. It would have been a fun discussion.


----------



## dblskifanatic (Apr 28, 2020)

asnowmobiler said:


> That's a very slippery you are standing on.



Right!  They are creating censorship which is an issue since they are policing based on a point of view.  That video was not negative in any way it shared a perspective!  

This is all about mind control!  They want you to believe one narrative!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 28, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> If you look at the statistics in the link over 60% of people now get their news from Facebook and YouTube. When tech companies take on an editorial status nothing good can happen . A couple weeks ago they were banning videos for claiming the virus originated in China.
> 
> You have people who have built businesses online who are being demonized for having a wrong opinion in time!!!
> The Video that was removed to paraphrase said . “Isolation for the vulnerable is the way to go , not society as a whole.”
> ...



Please stop posting fucken in platy thread



Start different thread please


----------



## Harvey (Apr 28, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> I thought that article was ridiculous in terms of logic failure.



The way I read it he was saying that Plattekill could limit their crowd and still break even, while larger, higher capacity mountains couldn't.  Since they are essentially running at that level now, or they were last season.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 28, 2020)

Harvey said:


> The way I read it he was saying that Plattekill could limit their crowd and still break even, while larger, higher capacity mountains couldn't.  Since they are essentially running at that level now, or they were last season.



+1 I agree


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 28, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> * A couple weeks ago they were banning videos for claiming the virus originated in China. *



A couple months ago on here I posted my Occam's Razor belief that COVID19 got out from the Level 4 BioSafety Lab in Wuhan.  The media called that a "conspiracy theory" at the time, which never made any sense to me, as it seemed IMO to be the most logical conclusion all facts considered.

That (former) "conspiracy theory" is now accepted by American intelligence as quite probable.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 28, 2020)

Harvey said:


> *The way I read it he was saying that Plattekill could limit their crowd and still break even*, while larger, higher capacity mountains couldn't.  Since they are essentially running at that level now, or they were last season.



Even if you're correct in that most "positive" way, that's hardly the celebratory cause of the century.  It seemed like a weird point-of-view to me.


----------



## skiur (Apr 28, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> If you look at the statistics in the link over 60% of people now get their news from Facebook and YouTube. When tech companies take on an editorial status nothing good can happen . A couple weeks ago they were banning videos for claiming the virus originated in China.
> 
> You have people who have built businesses online who are being demonized for having a wrong opinion in time!!!
> The Video that was removed to paraphrase said . “Isolation for the vulnerable is the way to go , not society as a whole.”
> ...



Sounds like a slippery slope for YouTube, but again how am I standing on a slippery slope?


----------



## asnowmobiler (Apr 28, 2020)

If you agree with YouTube's policy you are on the same slippery slope as they are, skidding right into having the media control the world with whatever belief they want us to believe while hiding most of what they don't want us to see.
IMO I think government should step in when this happens and I am rarely ever in favor of that.


----------



## Edd (Apr 28, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Video was removed ..Youtube fascism continues !!!  Two physicians opinions are not part of the narrative and must be silenced ?...What BS!! Freedom of speech based on science is a "Violation of policy "? WTF!!!
> 
> I get it there a private Co.  So is your power co., your phone co. . What if they decide to not do business with you based on a opposing opinion ? This crap has got to stop. America deserves better !!!



Dude, at least 3 threads with this shit? Why?


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 28, 2020)

Edd said:


> Dude, at least 3 threads with this shit? Why?



I moved the conversation that started here ,or at least I thought it did to the "Youtube" thread out of respect for Scotty .
People seem to be still posting it here.


----------



## skiur (Apr 28, 2020)

asnowmobiler said:


> If you agree with YouTube's policy you are on the same slippery slope as they are, skidding right into having the media control the world with whatever belief they want us to believe while hiding most of what they don't want us to see.
> IMO I think government should step in when this happens and I am rarely ever in favor of that.



I don't agree with the policy, but I do believe they have the right to have that policy.  It's their company not the governments.


----------



## skiur (Apr 28, 2020)

Edd said:


> Dude, at least 3 threads with this shit? Why?



Because nobody has shit to do.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Apr 28, 2020)

skiur said:


> I don't agree with the policy, but I do believe they have the right to have that policy.  It's their company not the governments.


The problem is that their propaganda can and is often dangerous for our country. I am definitely not for more government control but it is needed when national security is at risk.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 28, 2020)

skiur said:


> I don't agree with the policy, but I do believe they have the right to have that policy.  It's their company not the governments.



I only agree to a point...there need to be some limits of how far a private company can go when that company is essentially open to the public. Should Verizon Wireless be able to block access to make phone calls to people with AT&T (or even simply decrease the call quality for those particular calls)? Should an ISP be able to block access to ski websites if their CEO hates cold and snow? 

I very much disagree with over-regulation by the government. But there are cases where some regulation on what private companies can do is needed and justified.


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 28, 2020)

Please take the Covid / Youtube comments to the other threads . Scotty will appreciate it ,he gets a bit territorial :smile:

Can't wait to ski Platty again :beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 28, 2020)

skiur said:


> I don't agree with the policy, but I do believe they have the right to have that policy.  It's their company not the governments.



No political s allowed please respect that


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 28, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Please take the Covid / Youtube comments to the other threads . Scotty will appreciate it ,he gets a bit territorial [emoji2]
> 
> Can't wait to ski Platty again [emoji481]


While I know you are joking, it certainly would be nice to confine such discussions.  We don't need three different threads talking about the same crap.  

Back to your regularly scheduled Platty discussion.

I'm not taking the time to read through and delete a bunch of off topic stuff.  I am asking people to keep at least reasonably on track with the thread's topic.  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 28, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> We don't need three different threads talking about the same crap.
> 
> Back to your regularly scheduled Platty discussion.
> 
> ...



I agree , I tried to consolidate things but someone else posted a related comment in another thread .


----------



## 180 (Apr 28, 2020)

today, Platty is great, but the whole Hunter massif is awesome...
https://photos.app.goo.gl/wcqdLEoU22YzeAMe7


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 28, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Please take the Covid / Youtube comments to the other threads . Scotty will appreciate it ,he gets a bit territorial :smile:
> 
> Can't wait to ski Platty again :beer:



Yes +10000×


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 29, 2020)

Bump again because I posted this yesterday morning before it got hyjack about u tube.
I think it's a nice offer for next year season pass holder

"To our Plattekill Skiers and Riders:  to help ease stresses regarding next winter and season passes, we are extending “early season” season pass deadlines for lowest rates from April 30 to October 15.  We hope this will allow time for everyone to have more clarity on what next season will look like.  Plus we’ve also added extra securities too.  For full post,  https://www.plattekill.com/tickets/#season-pass. 
Stay strong, we will be stronger."


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 9, 2020)

We’re hard at work widening up Powderpuff trail.  #trailwork #keepingitreal #myplatty #catskills  @ Plattekill Mountain


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 9, 2020)

They should turn that deep snowmaking water storage pit into a water park . :wink:


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 9, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> They should turn that deep snowmaking water storage pit into a water park . :wink:



Lol yeah I only go skiing for water park s


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jun 10, 2020)

Widening Powerpuff seems an odd effort.   I think it's wide enough, especially given Platty's volume.  If it was Mount Snow I'd sing an entirely different tune, but even on Platty's busiest days I've never thought Powerduff wasnt suffiently spacious for beginner skiers.


----------



## x10003q (Jun 11, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> They should turn that deep snowmaking water storage pit into a water park . :wink:



I don't think it holds water.


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 11, 2020)

x10003q said:


> I don't think it holds water.



Reminds me of the local slate quarries in pa.  Had lots of fun swimming as a kid but pretty dangerous places.
Maybe I just assumed it was intended for snow making? It was pretty deep the last time I went by.


----------



## cdskier (Jun 11, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Reminds me of the local slate quarries in pa.  Had lots of fun swimming as a kid but pretty dangerous places.
> Maybe I just assumed it was intended for snow making? It was pretty deep the last time I went by.



I swear I read an article at some point where that was the original intention of that deep pit...


----------



## Harvey (Jun 11, 2020)

The original intent of the pit was to provide raw materials for roads after the hurricane/tropical storm.  

Significant money would be needed to make the pit waterproof.  I believe you line the bottom with several inches of clay.


----------



## x10003q (Jun 11, 2020)

cdskier said:


> I swear I read an article at some point where that was the original intention of that deep pit...



It was the intent, but the water seeps out of the pit. It probably costs too much to try and line it (if that is even possible).


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 11, 2020)

x10003q said:


> It was the intent, but the water seeps out of the pit. It probably costs too much to try and line it (if that is even possible).



Looks pretty deep from what I saw . I guess it would have to be lined with EDM or some other membrane. It’s to vertical for clay .


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 12, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Looks pretty deep from what I saw . I guess it would have to be lined with EDM or some other membrane. It’s to vertical for clay .



It's huge Mars crater
Not that big but really huge
I walked through it once in spring time
Probably fill up equal to Hunter BellFlat and windham 3 snowing making ponds be Scotty guess


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 14, 2020)

A busy weekend on the mountain installing all new communication wire on the triple chair.   At least the sun was shining and the temps were just right!  #neverstopimproving #keepingitreal #myplatty #catskills  @ Plattekill Mountain


----------



## Cobbold (Jun 15, 2020)

Scottyskis,

Do you think plattekill will join the Indy pass this year


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 15, 2020)

Cobbold said:


> Scottyskis,
> 
> Do you think plattekill will join the Indy pass this year



I heard yes
Trying to find out from reliable sources


----------



## Cobbold (Jun 15, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> I heard yes
> Trying to find out from reliable sources



That’s great news, dying to try it, never heard of it till last year, most people in Berkshire ctny are unaware of it


----------



## Cobbold (Jun 15, 2020)

Do you work for plattekill?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 15, 2020)

Cobbold said:


> Do you work for plattekill?



No I should get paid for advertising lol
I know some people in the knowledge at Platty though.


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 15, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> No I should get paid for advertising lol
> I know some people in the knowledge at Platty though.



Still think you should do a AZ summit at Platty . Scotty day !


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 15, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Still think you should do a AZ summit at Platty . Scotty day !



They have 1 from people on Harvey blog
Anyone who skis at Platty around his birthday weekend gets free drinks in the bar.
I have no concern about AZ


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 18, 2020)

Cobbold said:


> Scottyskis,
> 
> Do you think plattekill will join the Indy pass this year



We havent made a decision on discounting our tickets that much by participating in the program. We are a small business that just cant afford to lose income.
From people who knows everything happens at Platty


----------



## Cobbold (Jun 18, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> We havent made a decision on discounting our tickets that much by participating in the program. We are a small business that just cant afford to lose income.
> From people who knows everything happens at Platty



It’s  funny magic Mtn promotes the Indy pass left and right and plattekill is  noncommittal on it, oh well, their loss I guess.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 18, 2020)

Cobbold said:


> It’s  funny magic Mtn promotes the Indy pass left and right and plattekill is  noncommittal on it, oh well, their loss I guess.


Up that came from PM from people who runs it.

"Just being honest and transparent"
This to


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jun 18, 2020)

Cobbold said:


> It’s  funny magic Mtn promotes the Indy pass left and right and plattekill is  noncommittal on it, oh well, their loss I guess.



Not to mention Magic's tix are more expensive than Platty's to begin with.  

My guess is Platty will join. While I think the place is generally well-run operationally, unused & chronically wasted capacity I would cite as their biggest business foible.   Makes absolutely no sense to me, but hey, it's awesome for people who ski there. LOL


----------



## Cobbold (Jun 19, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Not to mention Magic's tix are more expensive than Platty's to begin with.
> 
> My guess is Platty will join. While I think the place is generally well-run operationally, unused & chronically wasted capacity I would cite as their biggest business foible.   Makes absolutely no sense to me, but hey, it's awesome for people who ski there. LOL



In the storm skier podcast,  plattekill raves about the freedom pass. And Doug fish from the Indy pass talks how passes of that kind are a bad deal and goes to talk about epic and ikon passes and how they always get something from a skier visit, plattekill is yapping about a discounted ticket but on the freedom pass they get zero, interesting their thought process.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 20, 2020)

I think it's more than just the decision on whether or not to join a pass program.

Will Platty realistically get more capacity by maintaining their current open Fri-Sat-Sun business model? It will certainly get more crowded. Will that increase in capacity make it more profitable to stay open the whole week considering the increase in costs that 7 day a week operation will entail? Probably most importantly, how many of their current customer base will be turned off by any changes other than making it cheaper to ski there? How would Platty benefit from that?

Sounds like the Platty is taking the conservative treading water approach.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jun 20, 2020)

Why would Platty have to be open Mon-Thurs if they partnered on a pass?


----------



## JimG. (Jun 22, 2020)

Platty doesn't have to do anything.

My point was that joining a pass deal would increase crowd sizes. Opening more days is just a possible way to counteract that and offer more skiing opportunities.

I don't think Platty is looking to increase crowd sizes so why would they join a pass?


----------



## Harvey (Jun 24, 2020)

When second guessing Plattekill's business decisions consider the Big 3 and Little 9.

Of the Little 9, only Plattekill remains.  

They are doing something right. Something that the "push more volume by discounting tickets" crowd doesn't understand.


----------



## Cobbold (Jun 24, 2020)

Harvey said:


> When second guessing Plattekill's business decisions consider the Big 3 and Little 9.
> 
> Of the Little 9, only Plattekill remains.
> 
> They are doing something right. Something that the "push more volume by discounting tickets" crowd doesn't understand.



Please excuse my ignorance, but who are the big three and little nine?


----------



## cdskier (Jun 24, 2020)

Cobbold said:


> Please excuse my ignorance, but who are the big three and little nine?



It isn't just you...I have no idea either.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 24, 2020)

Apologies for the assumption.

In the middle of the last century there were 12 ski areas in the Catskills.  Among NY skiers they were divided into two groups, the Big 3 and the Little 9.

The Big 3 are still going strong, Hunter, Belleayre and Windham.

The Little 9 were the smaller family owned hills, Bobcat and all the rest. Eight of those hills succumbed to warm winters, the cost of snowmaking and well-funded competition from the Big 3.

Of the Little 9, only Plattekill remains.


----------



## Rambo (Jun 24, 2020)

I think I can name some of the Little 9:
Scotch Valley (later renamed Deer Run).
Highmount (next to Belleayre).
Ski Cortina.
Bearpen.
Plattekill.
Bobcat.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 24, 2020)

JimG. said:


> Platty doesn't have to do anything.
> 
> My point was that joining a pass deal would increase crowd sizes. Opening more days is just a possible way to counteract that and offer more skiing opportunities.
> 
> I don't think Platty is looking to increase crowd sizes so why would they join a pass?



+1000000


----------



## Cobbold (Jun 24, 2020)

Harvey said:


> Apologies for the assumption.
> 
> In the middle of the last century there were 12 ski areas in the Catskills.  Among NY skiers they were divided into two groups, the Big 3 and the Little 9.
> 
> ...



Any chance any of the closed areas be reopened, such as bobcat?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 24, 2020)

Cobbold said:


> Any chance any of the closed areas be reopened, such as bobcat?



Before 9/11
Bear pen was going to give it a try lots of natural snow their
After 9/ 11 that feel through
I doubt it
Lots of useful information about this on
Harvey NY ski blog fourms
https://nyskiblog.com/forums/


----------



## Harvey (Jun 24, 2020)

Thanks Scotty.



JimG. said:


> I don't think Platty is looking to increase crowd sizes so why would they join a pass?



Plattekill season pass could be even more valuable this season.

This will be a fun thread to revisit in season.


----------



## Cobbold (Jun 24, 2020)

Wonder if three to five years down the road, if vail copies what Peak resorts did with crotched ski resort, and tries to restart a closed ski area due to all the crowding at Hunter Mtn, wonder if bobcat is the next crotched  ski area?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 24, 2020)

Cobbold said:


> Wonder if three to five years down the road, if vail copies what Peak resorts did with crotched ski resort, and tries to restart a closed ski area due to all the crowding at Hunter Mtn, wonder if bobcat is the next crotched  ski area?



Read this is lots of answers for u good question

https://nyskiblog.com/magazine/eastern-us/bobcat-ski-area-ny/


----------



## Cobbold (Jun 25, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> Read this is lots of answers for u good question
> 
> https://nyskiblog.com/magazine/eastern-us/bobcat-ski-area-ny/



Scottyskis,  cool article, sounds like bobcat was one unique place, hopefully they can come back from the dead.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 25, 2020)

Cobbold said:


> Scottyskis,  cool article, sounds like bobcat was one unique place, hopefully they can come back from the dead.



I don't see Bobcat coming back. It would need snowmaking and a lot of other infrastructure.

The guy on the right in this shot is (technically the son of) the owner of Bobcat, in the Plattekill sidecountry.  A great guy and a Plattekill regular.


----------



## Cobbold (Jun 25, 2020)

Harvey said:


> I don't see Bobcat coming back. It would need snowmaking and other infrastructure.
> 
> The guy on the right in this shot is (technically the son of) the owner of Bobcat, in the Plattekill sidecountry.  A great guy and a Plattekill regular.



Does bobcat not have a source of water nearby for snowmaking?  How many acres is the old bobcat ski area?  if crotched can come back, I would think any resort can come back, if someone wants to invest 10 to 15 million.


----------



## cdskier (Jun 25, 2020)

Cobbold said:


> Does bobcat not have a source of water nearby for snowmaking?  How many acres is the old bobcat ski area?  if crotched can come back, I would think any resort can come back, if someone wants to invest 10 to 15 million.



Even IF someone had 10-15M to invest, would Bobcat ever get the ROI on that? Crotched is fairly close to some large population centers. Bobcat is further from the NYC metro area and the rest of the Hudson Valley and Capital Region area than any other current Catskill ski area. I don't see it pulling in the volume needed to justify the type of investment it would need.

Fun side fact though...I found out as I was looking at Crotched's history that at one time it was actually called Bobcat!


----------



## Harvey (Jun 25, 2020)

I've never skied there, but according to the author of the Bobcat article, no snowmaking, no water source.


----------



## Cobbold (Jun 25, 2020)

Harvey said:


> I've never skied there, but according to the author of the Bobcat article, no snowmaking, no water source.



No water source kills bobcat for future skiing plans


----------



## JimG. (Jun 25, 2020)

Harvey said:


> Thanks Scotty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know this is a good point. Since I'm going to buy a K midweek pass I could get a Platty pass for Fri-Sat-Sun.

Not sure I'll do that but it's a rare opportunity to justify a Platty season pass for me.

Loving the Catskills ski area history.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 25, 2020)

Rambo said:


> I think I can name some of the Little 9:
> Scotch Valley (later renamed Deer Run).
> Highmount (next to Belleayre).
> Ski Cortina.
> ...



Is another the old Concord Resort ski area?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 25, 2020)

JimG. said:


> Is another the old Concord Resort ski area?



I believe so

Platty offer with season pass for 20-21 winter details:

To our Plattekill Skiers and Riders:  to help ease stresses regarding next winter and season passes, we are extending “early season” season pass deadlines for lowest rates from April 30 to October 15.  We hope this will allow time for everyone to have more clarity on what next season will look like.  Plus we’ve also added extra securities too.  For full post,  https://www.plattekill.com/tickets/#season-pass. 
Stay strong, we will be stronger.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 25, 2020)

The Nevele as well.


----------



## mbedle (Jun 26, 2020)

Cobbold said:


> No water source kills bobcat for future skiing plans



It does have a source, two ponds located on the property.


----------



## Cobbold (Jun 26, 2020)

mbedle said:


> It does have a source, two ponds located on the property.



Then some investor will rebuild bobcat, just a matter of time


----------



## cdskier (Jun 26, 2020)

Cobbold said:


> Then some investor will rebuild bobcat, just a matter of time



Not really. There's plenty of lost ski areas that have never been rebuilt. What makes bobcat so special? It certainly isn't location... And $10-15M might actually be conservative. You basically need to start from scratch with both snowmaking and lifts. Those ponds also look pretty damn small (unless they are really deep) on Google maps. What feeds those ponds and how reliable is that water flow?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jun 26, 2020)

Cobbold said:


> *Then some investor will rebuild bobcat*, just a matter of time



As a community of 3 & 4 bedroom homes.


----------



## Cobbold (Jun 26, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> As a community of 3 & 4 bedroom homes.



Still think long term, assuming vail survives in its present form, that vail will want to improve the skiing experience at Hunter, which means moving some of the Hunter crowd over to another Catskill ski area, unless of course hunter has room for an expansion.


----------



## Smellytele (Jun 26, 2020)

Scotty is going to get mad with all this nonplatty talk in the platty thread


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 26, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Scotty is going to get mad with all this nonplatty talk in the platty thread
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



It's related to Catskills in NY and considering that it's about our favorite hobby I ok with it!


----------



## 180 (Jun 27, 2020)

Is Nevele considered Catskills?  If so then there are plenty more lost ones around there. Just above the Nevele, was Carinthia, Big Vanilla, Miniwaska, Mohonk and a few more, but I think these are considered Hudson Valley or Southern NY.


----------



## x10003q (Jun 27, 2020)

180 said:


> Is Nevele considered Catskills?  If so then there are plenty more lost ones around there. Just above the Nevele, was Carinthia, Big Vanilla, Miniwaska, Mohonk and a few more, but I think these are considered Hudson Valley or Southern NY.



Carinthia is now part of Mt Snow in VT. I think Mohonk and Miniwaska are cross county and are still open.

Here are a few more lost areas:
Andes Ski Center - on the other side of Mt Pisgah from Bobcat
Roxbury Ski Center/No Name Ski area - on the southside of Bearpen Mtn near Plattekill
Princeton Ski Center - on the north side of Bearpen Mtn
Simpson Ski Slope/Phoenicia Ski Center near Phoenicia
Depitt's Mt Lodge Ski Center in Fleischmanns - 
Highmount Ski Center
Tom's Tow in Highmount - just across from the Belleayre access road


----------



## Killingtime (Jun 27, 2020)

Cobbold said:


> Still think long term, assuming vail survives in its present form, that vail will want to improve the skiing experience at Hunter, which means moving some of the Hunter crowd over to another Catskill ski area, unless of course hunter has room for an expansion.



If they want to improve Hunter they could start by showing the Westside some love. IMO those are the best trails on the mountain. I don't go often but when I do Westway, Clairs and Annapurna are either not open for lack of snow or a scraped off ice mess. improve the snowmaking on them and fix them up.


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 27, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> It's related to Catskills in NY and considering that it's about our favorite hobby I ok with it!



".( end thread.hyjacking in Bell trip report" 

As long as you don't talk about Belll.......:wink:


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 22, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> ".( end thread.hyjacking in Bell trip report"
> 
> As long as you don't talk about Belll.......:wink:



More news from the best Catskills ski hills in my opinion from facecrap today
More trail widening work and clearing happening on the mountain.  Guess which trail this is?#neverstopimproving #fiercelyindependent #catskills #myplatty

&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56832;&#55356;&#57282;&#55356;&#57279;
"


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 28, 2020)

The Platty trail crew is CRAZY busy this summer working on maintenance and cleaning up of so many trails on the mountain.  Any guess what trail this is?  Next up Overlook!  #myplatty #catskills #catskillskiing #keepingitreal #trailcrew #winteriscoming  @ Plattekill Mountain


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 28, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> The Platty trail crew is CRAZY busy this summer working on maintenance and cleaning up of so many trails on the mountain.  Any guess what trail this is?  Next up Overlook!  #myplatty #catskills #catskillskiing #keepingitreal #trailcrew #winteriscoming  @ Plattekill Mountain



Must be whiteout as I don’t see anything.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 29, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Must be whiteout as I don’t see anything.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Lol U have to go onto Facebook for pictures

https://www.facebook.com/187916947362/posts/10158811208402363/


----------



## tnt1234 (Aug 31, 2020)

Any word on Platty or Bell's Covid plans for this winter?  reduced capacity (shouldn't be an issue for Platty), reduced indoor capacity, gondi rules?....


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 31, 2020)

tnt1234 said:


> Any word on Platty or Bell's Covid plans for this winter?  reduced capacity (shouldn't be an issue for Platty), reduced indoor capacity, gondi rules?....


Yes from April post on their Facebook page

"To our Plattekill Skiers and Riders:  to help ease stresses regarding next winter and season passes, we are extending “early season” season pass deadlines for lowest rates from April 30 to October 15.  We hope this will allow time for everyone to have more clarity on what next season will look like.  Plus we’ve also added extra securities too.  For full post,  https://www.plattekill.com/tickets/#season-pass. 
Stay strong, we will be stronger."


----------



## JimG. (Aug 31, 2020)

tnt1234 said:


> Any word on Platty or Bell's Covid plans for this winter?  reduced capacity (shouldn't be an issue for Platty), reduced indoor capacity, gondi rules?....



Nothing concrete yet regarding restrictions. I'm buying my 3 in 1 tomorrow.

I assume there will be some kind of restrictions on indoor capacity and lift capacity. But the 3 in 1 pass is designed more for a true "season passholder" than any of the mega passes where you get many more options as to where you can ski but also tons of customers competing for the skiing time. I'm hoping either ORDA or more likely Plattekill figures out there is a large group of "season passholders" who purchased with the idea of unlimited access and decide to cater to that segment. I would love to see ORDA or Platty go "season passholders" only. If that does not fill the day's capacity limit then sell day tickets on a walk up first come first served basis only.

There is definitely a market for that business model.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 31, 2020)

JimG. said:


> Nothing concrete yet regarding restrictions. I'm buying my 3 in 1 tomorrow.
> 
> I assume there will be some kind of restrictions on indoor capacity and lift capacity. But the 3 in 1 pass is designed more for a true "season passholder" than any of the mega passes where you get many more options as to where you can ski but also tons of customers competing for the skiing time. I'm hoping either ORDA or more likely Plattekill figures out there is a large group of "season passholders" who purchased with the idea of unlimited access and decide to cater to that segment. I would love to see ORDA or Platty go "season passholders" only. If that does not fill the day's capacity limit then sell day tickets on a walk up first come first served basis only.
> 
> There is definitely a market for that business model.



Who would want to even chance driving to whiteface to maybe get a day pass? Useless policy that would only be brought up by a pass holder thinking they are way more important than they really are.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 31, 2020)

JimG. said:


> *I would love to see ORDA or Platty go "season passholders" only.* If that does not fill the day's capacity limit then sell day tickets on a walk up first come first served basis only.



They would get their azzes handed to them financially if they did that.  Not knowing anything about how well Platty is capitalized other than it's a tiny Mom & Pop, I dont even know if they could survive a season of that.
ORDA could survive that only because you & other New York State residents will pay (literally) for whatever financial mismanagement they incur.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 31, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Who would want to even chance driving to whiteface to maybe get a day pass? Useless policy that would only be brought up by a pass holder thinking they are way more important than they really are.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



We shall see. I know my opinions may not be important and certainly don't care what your opinion is. You don't own or run a ski area so why would I care what you think?

My guess is there is at least one smart ski area operator who thinks more of this idea than you do.

I would pay way more for a season pass (double what I pay for a full K season pass, $2000 per season) if there was a mountain that decided to cater to season passholders only. And I'll bet there are many skiers who would feel the same way.

Especially after what's coming this season.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 31, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> They would get their azzes handed to them financially if they did that.  Not knowing anything about how well Platty is capitalized other than it's a tiny Mom & Pop, I dont even know if they could survive a season of that.
> ORDA could survive that only because you & other New York State residents will pay (literally) for whatever financial mismanagement they incur.



No such thing as a free lunch. Yes, an area that wisely decided to cater to folks who think like me would have to charge a lot more for a season pass. As I said to Smelly, I'd be happy to pay $2000 or more for such a pass.

I don't think lowest common denominator cheapo for everything in my life. You're right that ORDA probably could not pull this off, but I'm sure there is a ski area out there looking to swim against the current and cater to people who care less about cost and more about access.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 31, 2020)

Put me in the camp of willing to pay more for unrestricted access on a pass.  

Sent from my motorola one action using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## NYDB (Aug 31, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> Put me in the camp of willing to pay more for unrestricted access on a pass.
> 
> Sent from my motorola one action using AlpineZone mobile app



I'd pay for something like that too, but I think we'd be talking more like 5k not 2k.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 31, 2020)

NY DirtBag said:


> I'd pay for something like that too, but I think we'd be talking more like 5k not 2k.



Agreed. It would depend on the size and diversity of the terrain as well as location. And other infrastructure like lifts and snowmaking.

Assuming it was a decent mix of the above I would not blink at 3k but would swallow hard at 4K.

Back to Platty or we'll hear from Scotty.


----------



## urungus (Aug 31, 2020)

I hear the Hermitage Club is looking for new members...


----------



## JimG. (Aug 31, 2020)

urungus said:


> I hear the Hermitage Club is looking for new members...


.

I think they are looking for a lot more than 5k. I'm not in that market nor do I want any property entanglements.


----------



## cdskier (Aug 31, 2020)

JimG. said:


> Agreed. It would depend on the size and diversity of the terrain as well as location. And other infrastructure like lifts and snowmaking.
> 
> Assuming it was a decent mix of the above I would not blink at 3k but would swallow hard at 4K.
> 
> Back to Platty or we'll hear from Scotty.



I'd pay a bit more to have a "passholders only" mountain, but I wouldn't be willing to pay as much as it would likely cost. You have to offset the loss of day ticket revenue, pass sales (from higher costs), and loss of all other revenue streams that would be impacted by less people on the mountain (food, beverage, ski school, rentals, etc). Sure with less people on the mountain maybe you could cut some costs on staffing or some services, but a lot of your major overhead items are more fixed costs (lifts, snowmaking, etc).

Interesting idea, but I doubt there's a viable way to do it for a reasonable price with a decent sized mountain. A place like MRG with minimal infrastructure might be the type of place where it would work and still be able to appeal to people looking for decent skiing. Smaller than that and I'd lose interest. Bigger and it would cost too much.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 31, 2020)

cdskier said:


> I'd pay a bit more to have a "passholders only" mountain, but I wouldn't be willing to pay as much as it would likely cost. You have to offset the loss of day ticket revenue, pass sales (from higher costs), and loss of all other revenue streams that would be impacted by less people on the mountain (food, beverage, ski school, rentals, etc). Sure with less people on the mountain maybe you could cut some costs on staffing or some services, but a lot of your major overhead items are more fixed costs (lifts, snowmaking, etc).
> 
> Interesting idea, but I doubt there's a viable way to do it for a reasonable price with a decent sized mountain. A place like MRG with minimal infrastructure might be the type of place where it would work and still be able to appeal to people looking for decent skiing. Smaller than that and I'd lose interest. Bigger and it would cost too much.



MRG has inconsistent conditions and could not survive. How many pass holders do they have now? While I love the place I couldn’t put my money into a place that I didn’t know would be open on a consistent basis or with skiable conditions.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## cdskier (Aug 31, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> MRG has inconsistent conditions and could not survive. How many pass holders do they have now? While I love the place I couldn’t put my money into a place that I didn’t know would be open on a consistent basis or with skiable conditions.



I agree. And that's why I don't think this idea is really viable for what people are actually willing to pay. If people want more infrastructure than that example (i.e. more snowmaking), it will cost. MRG is about as bare bones as it gets from an infrastructure perspective. And I still think a season pass if it was passholders only would cost more than people have suggested they'd be willing to pay.


----------



## tnt1234 (Aug 31, 2020)

You guys are talking about a country club for skiing.  A private club.

A good golf course around my area has greens fees of about $75.  A country club costs 25K.


----------



## x10003q (Sep 2, 2020)

tnt1234 said:


> You guys are talking about a country club for skiing.  A private club.
> 
> A good golf course around my area has greens fees of about $75.  A country club costs 25K.



A crowded golf course might see 350-400 golfers/day. That many people could be sitting on 1 quad chair. Ski areas can hold thousands of people and have zero lift lines and empty trails.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 2, 2020)

I think $5-10k would be the max for the very reason x10003q points out. 

It would come down to how many skiers would be takers at those prices.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 2, 2020)

And now, back to Platty.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 2, 2020)

JimG. said:


> And now, back to Platty.



Thanks
Actually started Plaaty thread on better fourms
I don't care about here anymore


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 2, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> Thanks
> Actually started Plaaty thread on better fourms
> I don't care about here anymore



If the lift lines are long this year we'll know who to blame .....:grin:


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 2, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> If the lift lines are long this year we'll know who to blame .....:grin:



Their more love on that fourm for best hill in Catskills then on AZ
U should join no craziness like what happens here

https://nyskiblog.com/forum/threads/plattekill-conditions.563/


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 30, 2020)

Tree trimming day with lift ticket Saturday orctbwr 17
Rain day next day Sunday October 18

https://nyskiblog.com/plattekill-tree-skiing-work-day/


----------



## Harvey (Sep 30, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> Thanks
> I don't care about here anymore



Methinks?

Thanks for the link Scotty!


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 12, 2020)

Platty officaly virus plan on the website
No surprise

Those who love Plattekill. Their season pass and Covid guidelines are out. Pretty reasonable with lodge and outside heated food court available. No advance reservations needed. Pass holders have priority. They are going ahead with some alpine and kids programs although with some limitations. 
They are selling season parking pass as well, is this the upper parking lot? 
https://www.plattekill.com/covid-19e


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 16, 2020)

Plattekill Mountain is looking for an energetic, self starter to maintain and repair their fleet of on and off snow vehicles.
We are a very independent, family owned resort and treat our team like family,  $1000 sign on bonus and unlimited free family use of resort!

Duties to include, but not limited to:
Diagnose and inspect all of the resorts equipment
Repair and replace parts as needed and perform necessary maintenance 
Repair, maintain and diagnose snowcats to perform at 100% daily
Understand and have the ability to repair and diagnose 12, 24 and120 volt electrical systems
Understand hydraulic and hydrostatic system operation and maintenance
Understand and have the ability to diagnose and repair Caterpillar and Cummins diesel engines
Build hydraulic hoses as necessary
Weld and fabricate parts as needed
Assist in other capacities as needed for special events
Assist other departments as necessary to maintain the highest level of guest experience.
Snow removal as needed

Qualifications:
MUST HAVE OWN SAE AND METRIC TOOLS TO PERFORM TASKS CORRECTLY
High school diploma or equivalent
Graduation from a technical school or two years verifiable work history in this field
Must possess a current drivers license, a CDL is a plus
Must be able to work in cold or hot environments 
Must be able to work with minimal supervision

This is a 12 month year round position, Salary is commensurate with your experience, drive and overall attitude.
Please send resume and cover letter to bob@plattekill.com or request an application or call 607-326-3500 for an interview.  Visit our website www.plattekill.com  Plattekill Mountain is an equal opportunity employer.

Think any 1 who gets that job I be little jealous lol


----------



## RichT (Oct 16, 2020)

Man dream job for me too! To bad i'm 67 and retired.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 16, 2020)

That is more work than you think. There would be no skiing time.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## tumbler (Oct 16, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> That is more work than you think. There would be no skiing time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



That's right, zero time to ski.  And on your one day off all you want to do is sleep.  Until you get called in to get the broken snowcat off the hill.


----------



## Harvey (Oct 16, 2020)

Plattekill work day moved to rain date, Sunday:

https://nyskiblog.com/plattekill-tree-skiing-work-day/


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 22, 2020)

https://www.facebook.com/187916947362/posts/10158953779717363/

Enclosing an area on the deck for new outdoor food and beverage service.  Keeping it Real, keeping you safe.  
.
.
#winteriscoming #covidsafety #keepingitreal #catskills #catskillskiing

Awesome news for everyone who has questions pandemic effect great answer


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 25, 2020)

Plattekill Patrol had their lift evacuation training this weekend... one step closer to opening day! ! !#winteriscoming #keepingitreal #catskills #catskillsskiing
Thnx for photo @plattekillmtnskipatrol


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 30, 2020)

They got about 8 inches of snow look lovely from what I see on social media


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 14, 2020)

I know I posted this few days ago
They are hiring

"""Full time guest services position includes working with the public, ticket sales, office tasks, answering phones, placing orders, and multitasking.  Weekends and school holiday weeks are a must. Interested candidate can apply in person at the mountain, or get our application online at https://www.plattekill.com/employment/


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 16, 2020)

This is huge
New snowmaking pump installed today - first new pump we’ve ever had in the history of Plattekill!!!  Replacing a 45 year old dinosaur...a proud accomplishment. #snowmaking #myplatty #neverstopimproving #keepingitreal #catskills
""


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 23, 2020)

Discounts continue to another week








						Seasonal Programs:  DISCOUNTED Rates thru 11/30!
					

Junior Dev and Alpine Racing Programs Calling all the little rippers out there! Just a quick reminder we are closing in on our "early bird pricing" for all 2020/21 SEASONAL PROGRAMS - both our Alpine



					web-extract.constantcontact.com


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 13, 2020)

December 19 Saturday is the opening day
I seen natural snow their











						The Ski Trail Report | Plattekill Mountain
					






					www.plattekill.com


----------



## Harvey (Dec 14, 2020)

Inspected the manmade and some did patch skiing on Saturday.









						Plattekill Tower Pad Day
					

Prep for opening. More fun than you might think.




					nyskiblog.com


----------



## ccccc1122 (Dec 15, 2020)

There was once a blind man who had so fine a sense of touch that, when any animal was put into his hands, he could tell what it was merely by the feel of it. One day the cub of a wolf was put into his hands, and he was asked what it was. He felt it for some time, and then said, "Indeed, I am not sure whether it is a wolf's cub or a fox's: but this I know -- it would never do to trust it in a sheepfold." 
Evil tendencies are early shown.
e-commerce website


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 15, 2020)

ccccc1122 said:


> There was once a blind man who had so fine a sense of touch that, when any animal was put into his hands, he could tell what it was merely by the feel of it. One day the cub of a wolf was put into his hands, and he was asked what it was. He felt it for some time, and then said, "Indeed, I am not sure whether it is a wolf's cub or a fox's: but this I know -- it would never do to trust it in a sheepfold."
> Evil tendencies are early shown.
> e-commerce website


Glade Runner


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 16, 2020)

Looks like they are sold out for Saturday?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 16, 2020)

ccccc1122 said:


> There was once a blind man who had so fine a sense of touch that, when any animal was put into his hands, he could tell what it was merely by the feel of it. One day the cub of a wolf was put into his hands, and he was asked what it was. He felt it for some time, and then said, "Indeed, I am not sure whether it is a wolf's cub or a fox's: but this I know -- it would never do to trust it in a sheepfold."
> Evil tendencies are early shown.
> e-commerce website



What in god's name kind of new spam posting is this?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 17, 2020)

24” of NEW SNOW!  although we’d love to have EVERY single one of you here for opening weekend ...please be aware that we have limited tkt quantities available and are only selling tickets through our website.  Additional tickets may become available day of however ONLINE ONLY so please continue to check our website for any updates.  Stay safe y’all!!!  #wegotsnow #myplatty #plattekill


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 17, 2020)

From no snow to 100% open.

It's a Christmas miracle.


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 17, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> From no snow to 100% open.
> 
> It's a Christmas miracle.


Last year was teh same - that huge 24" dump just before opening day - opened at 100%


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 17, 2020)

Lifts not running on Bell's web cams?


----------



## JimG. (Dec 17, 2020)

tnt1234 said:


> Lifts not running on Bell's web cams?


Site says opening delayed today.


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 17, 2020)

JimG. said:


> Site says opening delayed today.


Glad I didn't go up last night....


----------



## JimG. (Dec 17, 2020)

tnt1234 said:


> Glad I didn't go up last night....


I looked at the cam at about noon and everyone was just milling around at the Discovery lodge. Wonder when they finally opened.

OK by me I had 2' of snow to deal with so I was busy. Last time I rushed up to Belle on a powder day the electricity went out and they closed just as I arrived.

Tomorrow will be great whatever.


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 17, 2020)

JimG. said:


> I looked at the cam at about noon and everyone was just milling around at the Discovery lodge. Wonder when they finally opened.
> 
> OK by me I had 2' of snow to deal with so I was busy. Last time I rushed up to Belle on a powder day the electricity went out and they closed just as I arrived.
> 
> Tomorrow will be great whatever.


Sounds like the Gondi got going around 11:30-noon.

Sure hope they add to the trail count and keep some natural.  See you out there!


----------



## Harvey (Dec 19, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> From no snow to 100% open.
> 
> It's a Christmas miracle.



I believe 4 of the last 8 years, 100% of terrain on opening day.


----------



## Harvey (Dec 19, 2020)

Great day at Plattekill. Not a bit of crowding that I saw.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 19, 2020)

Harvey said:


> Great day at Plattekill. Not a bit of crowding that I saw.


Awesome picture on Facebook
I sure Glad u got to have epic day today


----------



## JimG. (Dec 19, 2020)

Harvey said:


> Great day at Plattekill. Not a bit of crowding that I saw.


Great day indeed my personal best opening day at any mountain:



My day improved dramatically when I realized I could access Plunge and Freefall below the bare dirt and rock headwalls by using Ridge Run. Skied 9:30-3:15 with 30 min for lunch at the car/lodge. Really glad I bought that season pass!


----------



## Harvey (Dec 20, 2020)

JimG. said:


> Really glad I bought that season pass!



I've been beating that drum all summer. I really felt that once things got going people would start to think differently.  It's happened.

There were some day ticket skiers yesterday. I was talking to Laz at the end of the day and a guy came up and put his card in Laz's hand and said "Remember what I told you, I don't care about the price."

After he moved on Laz said that all day people were cornering him trying to buy pass, and offering ridiculous sums.

Personally even if the gov shuts everything down I have no problem with Plattekill having my money.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 20, 2020)

Harvey said:


> I've been beating that drum all summer. I really felt that once things got going people would start to think differently.  It's happened.
> 
> There were some day ticket skiers yesterday. I was talking to Laz at the end of the day and a guy came up and put his card in Laz's hand and said "Remember what I told you, I don't care about the price."
> 
> ...


Ha NOW people want to buy passes; I could see the handwriting on the wall.
After yesterday it would hurt a bit but I would agree about Platty having my money. That was a well run operation yesterday from start to finish.
Great vibe great day.


----------



## Harvey (Dec 20, 2020)

Jim weren't you on the fence for a while?


----------



## JimG. (Dec 20, 2020)

Harvey said:


> Jim weren't you on the fence for a while?


I was pretty decided on the Platty pass by mid-September as well as the SKI3. I won't lie there were days I questioned buying either. But I was 95% decided. Because Platty is an old school operation I really felt that Lazlo would prioritize the season passholder and I was right about that.

My K midweek pass was the real struggle. But I'm glad I decided to get the refund even though I feel bad about not skiing at K this winter. I don't feel bad about not having to deal with all the BS.


----------



## Harvey (Dec 20, 2020)

That's me too. Plattekill and Ski3. Two hills in the Adk and two in the Cats.  I've got two days where I skied Platty and Belle in the same day.

Maybe I'll see you this year.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 20, 2020)

Harvey said:


> That's me two. Plattekill and Ski3. Two hills in the Adk and two in the Cats.  I've got two days where I skied Platty and Belle in the same day.
> 
> Maybe I'll see you this year.


I'll be skiing again Tues-Wed at Belle and/or Gore then Fri-Sat at least at Platty.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 21, 2020)

JimG. said:


> I was pretty decided on the Platty pass by mid-September as well as the SKI3. I won't lie there were days I questioned buying either. But I was 95% decided. Because Platty is an old school operation I really felt that Lazlo would prioritize the season passholder and I was right about that.
> 
> My K midweek pass was the real struggle. But I'm glad I decided to get the refund even though I feel bad about not skiing at K this winter. I don't feel bad about not having to deal with all the BS.




i think you're really overestimating the 'BS' around skiing killington mid-week. yea, you'd be in violation of the quarantine rules, which is between you and your maker. but logistically, killington will be a ghosttown mid-week as always, and there is no enforcement of vermont's mandates on any level. it was obvious everywhere i visited the past two weeks that the majority of the out of state people had not quarantined.

that being said its obviously great to have an indy off the beaten path option this year and plattekill is a completely worthy recipient of your money


----------



## JimG. (Dec 21, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I think you're really overestimating the 'BS' around skiing killington mid-week. yea, you'd be in violation of the quarantine rules, which is between you and your maker.


I don't disagree with you. I know it's not a really a big deal; I could legitimately quarantine and test out like you did. I could also spend 2 weeks or a month if I wanted.

I just don't want to. It's not part of my definition of skiing fun. I have a family so I can't just disappear for a month.

I've come to terms with not skiing in VT this season and my season so far has been good without VT. Hopefully it's back in play for me next season.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 21, 2020)

JimG. said:


> I'll be skiing again Tues-Wed at Belle and/or Gore then Fri-Sat at least at Platty.


Ha forgot Friday is Xmas! My son Peter is bringing his GF home to meet my wife on Xmas. Can't miss that.

Probably spending Sat with family as well all my boys are home at once.

So I'll be at Platty on Sunday and hopefully a few days next week.


----------



## Harvey (Dec 22, 2020)

My story from opening day:









						Plattekill: Wide Open in 2020
					

My Plattekill pass is my ticket to ride.




					nyskiblog.com


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 4, 2021)

8 up top inches of new snow overnight + snowmaking resuming this week = awesome conditions coming for next weekend!    Don’t forget to purchase tickets online in advance of your next visit. #keepingitreal #myplatty


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 4, 2021)

Just bought patty tix for sunday the 17th since we are blacked out at Bell.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 11, 2021)

OK so I've finally learned my lesson about Plattekill. After skiing there on 1/3 when 3 trails were open and the double was shut down I didn't think much of the 8" they got early last week so I went to Gore this past Friday instead of going to Platty.

On Saturday night I read that they were 100% open on their website. I kind of laughed. When I got there yesterday I was stunned to see what looked like 100% coverage. I'll be damned everything was skiable! I skied everything on the double side. Some icy spots but I never hit anything under the snow and the natural snow skiing was great. Plunge/Giant Slalom were the best of the natural offerings.

And there was snowmaking going on full blast on Northface. So after skiing everything else including the triple side I ran top to bottom laps there until I was done at 2:30. There's a decent base in the trees so another foot of snow and woods are good to go too.

So glad I bought that Plattekill pass.


----------



## Harvey (Jan 11, 2021)

JimG. said:


> I'll be damned everything was skiable!



This happens more than you'd think.


----------



## Killingtime (Jan 12, 2021)

Harvey said:


> This happens more than you'd think.


Was there Saturday as a first-timer and it was in very good shape. Almost lost the wife in the woods (not intentional) the snow was so deep in places. Super impressed by the terrain and feel of the place. Lapped the side with the double over and over. Can't wait for a bit more coverage. I'm sorry now that I prepaid for some Windham days. Should've done more Platty, but the season is still young.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 12, 2021)

Platty’s newly minted Alpine Level I instructors-  just passed their certs this weekend.  Congrats @plattekillmtn_snowsportsschool for all you do to bring new skiers and riders to our sport!!!#learntoski #learntosnowboard #takealesson #myplatty #catskills


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 13, 2021)

Times heaeld news paper finally written articles I can actually like










						Neubert: Why learning how to ski deep powder takes practice
					

Ski columnist Al Neubert tackles the cold at Plattekill, and presents pro tips on how to handle skiing deep powder.



					www.recordonline.com
				




Plattekill Mountain, with an assist from Mother Nature, has now opened up all 35 slopes and trails. Snow tubing also opened for the season. Here's what to know before you hit the slopes this week:
From Middletown NY news paper


----------



## 180 (Jan 15, 2021)

Don't ever doubt the Plattekill snow belt.  Today, once again, nats skied great. Groomers were beautiful.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 17, 2021)

Snow was great at Platty  today - really really nice. 

**** I'm going to edit this post becuase I am more and more convinced that I just caught a bad day ***


----------



## hub8 (Jan 19, 2021)

tnt1234 said:


> Snow was great at Platty  today - really really nice.
> 
> But boy, Covid safety protocols were an utter joke.  Lifties with no masks, smoking while loading chairs, many ski patrol with no mask.  I would say 50% of the patrons didn't even pretend to mask up at the base.  Absolutely zero social distancing in the lines.  Double never really had a line, but as we trie to distance with the one or two groups ahead of us, people were just ignoring us and cutting in.  Liftie at the top - who is the nicest guy in the world - standing next to the chairs as the unload, no mask wishing you a great day - which was nice, but jeez man, we're in a pandemic.
> 
> Made us pretty uncomfortable TBH, which is a damn shame because that is my favorite mountain in the catskills.  But I doubt we will be back this season.


Thanks for sharing.  Just came back from Sugarbush and quite pleased with their Covid protocols.  Expect snow conditions to remain excellent in the near future as well.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 19, 2021)

Much awesomeness...


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 19, 2021)

Slug, what day was that?


----------



## kingslug (Jan 19, 2021)

Yesterday...An empty MLK Monday. One of the better days I have had all season.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 19, 2021)

tnt1234 said:


> Slug, what day was that?


Yesterday.

Unexpected powder day I guess, I've gotten used to the fact that it snows at Platty when it does not elsewhere in the Cats. Dry my entire drive there, partly cloudy when I turned onto 30 north. As I got to the access road I could see the snow cloud up around Plattekill and as I pulled into the lot it was dumping. Great snow all day.

I've been to Platty quite a few times this season and have a totally different feeling about the COVID protocols. IMO Platty is doing an excellent job enforcing them in a pleasant way. All employees and lifties have been masked up. I would have to say there is a 95% compliance rate. I've never felt unsafe regarding that. Perhaps you skied there on the one bad day they had or perhaps it was a Saturday. I've noticed the yahoos come to ski on Saturdays. And there will always be that guy or gal who just won't play along with the rules.

Bummer that's the day you chose to go.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 20, 2021)

Well, I hope it was just a fluke, but the fact that the lift operators were not masked, or even trying, and that ski patrol didn't mask, and dozens of patrons didn't even have masks or even try to pull what they had up.....I don't know....looked to us like they weren't trying.


----------



## Killingtime (Jan 20, 2021)

tnt1234 said:


> Well, I hope it was just a fluke, but the fact that the lift operators were not masked, or even trying, and that ski patrol didn't mask, and dozens of patrons didn't even have masks or even try to pull what they had up.....I don't know....looked to us like they weren't trying.


I was there two weeks ago and thought 99% of the people including the lift operators were doing a good job but I have no reason not to believe you. Hopefully it was a just a bad day. It really is a great place. I'm trying to convince the wife about making the Cats a home base for next year with Platty being the anchor.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 20, 2021)

Totally agree - it's by far my favorite mountain in the Cats.  Yeah, hope it was just a bad day...


----------



## kingslug (Jan 20, 2021)

Well..what we left behind on Monday..is still there..hit it again..non holiday it will be pretty.....uncrowded.


----------



## Harvey (Jan 23, 2021)

tnt1234 said:


> Well, I hope it was just a fluke, but the fact that the lift operators were not masked, or even trying, and that ski patrol didn't mask, and dozens of patrons didn't even have masks or even try to pull what they had up.....I don't know....looked to us like they weren't trying.



FWIW I didn't see this when I skied on Friday.


----------



## rebel1916 (Jan 23, 2021)

tnt1234 said:


> Snow was great at Platty  today - really really nice.
> 
> But boy, Covid safety protocols were an utter joke.  Lifties with no masks, smoking while loading chairs, many ski patrol with no mask.  I would say 50% of the patrons didn't even pretend to mask up at the base.  Absolutely zero social distancing in the lines.  Double never really had a line, but as we trie to distance with the one or two groups ahead of us, people were just ignoring us and cutting in.  Liftie at the top - who is the nicest guy in the world - standing next to the chairs as the unload, no mask wishing you a great day - which was nice, but jeez man, we're in a pandemic.
> 
> Made us pretty uncomfortable TBH, which is a damn shame because that is my favorite mountain in the catskills.  But I doubt we will be back this season.


You can pretty much have your tips a few inches from the person in front of you in line and be "socially distant".  Especially since you are outside.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 24, 2021)

Harvey said:


> FWIW I didn't see this when I skied on Friday.


Great news - hope I just caught a bad day.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 24, 2021)

rebel1916 said:


> You can pretty much have your tips a few inches from the person in front of you in line and be "socially distant".  Especially since you are outside.


This, if you were to actually contract Covid from a ski lift que, I'd be surprised. Other essential activities seem much more dangerous to me, working, grocery shopping, soliciting a prostitute.


----------



## abc (Jan 24, 2021)

rebel1916 said:


> You can pretty much have your tips a few inches from the person in front of you in line and be "socially distant".


YOU can have you tips a a few inches from the tail of the person in front. 

But you can't control what the person behind you are doing. Friday at Mount Snow, the guy behind me decided to put his tip next to my binding!


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 25, 2021)

Looks like a nice storm mid week for the cats and another on sunday?

Bell skied great saturday.  Pretty good Sunday as well but they closed some of the better trails for snowmaking.


----------



## camberstick (Jan 26, 2021)

I  pulled the trigger on friday tickets for  some freshies from this storm. Going to be brisk!


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 27, 2021)

Are we treating this thread like a combined Belle/Platty thread?

What's the deal with the cliffs under the Tomahawk at Belle?  Looks like they don't weed-whack them any more.  Should be enough snow up there now for them to be in play, but the stiff weed/trees made those cliffs tricky last year.

A few years ago after a great stretch of snow, I remember those being super nice to ski and the weed trees all down - they must have weed whacked that summer....


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 27, 2021)

tnt1234 said:


> Are we treating this thread like a combined Belle/Platty thread?
> 
> What's the deal with the cliffs under the Tomahawk at Belle?  Looks like they don't weed-whack them any more.  Should be enough snow up there now for them to be in play, but the stiff weed/trees made those cliffs tricky last year.
> 
> A few years ago after a great stretch of snow, I remember those being super nice to ski and the weed trees all down - they must have weed whacked that summer....


No please make a bell thread
This is only for platy please post in different thread for bell


----------



## Harvey (Jan 27, 2021)

Scotty I think once a year you gotta tell the story of this thread, it might be in the by-laws 

Can you post a link to the original Belle thread?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 27, 2021)

ScottySkis said:


> Well truth be told, I wad just tired of seeing my favorite Catskills hill information be put in to someone else's trip report, for Bell, and your not the only knew person going lol, but I thought of you and others when I came up with this ideas. Have fun tomorrow, dont get a bagel at Platty their not as good as yours. Go to Bar upstairs look at the view.
> GPS may or may not get you to Plattekill, ski left side expert and intermediate more natural snow base here. Right side is beginning and blue easier side. Have fun in the powder. Take a run for me. Food in bar is better choice then lodge food.


I can't find the trip report for that other hill unfortunately that got me to start this awesome thread


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 27, 2021)

ScottySkis said:


> *Plattekill epic love all time thread*
> 
> From Kingston (potterbrothers stores and in Hudson Valleys locations sells discount tickets and flex tickets online to. Several stores, Kingston one on Rte. 28 opens at 8am to selling discount tickets for here and others hills.
> 
> ...


Bump for natsiolia


----------



## JimG. (Jan 28, 2021)

Don't mess with Scotty's Plattekill thread.


----------



## Harvey (Jan 28, 2021)

JimG. said:


> Don't mess with Scotty's Plattekill thread.


It seems like that's part of the unwritten code of this place.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 28, 2021)

JimG. said:


> Don't mess with Scotty's Plattekill thread.


I dare you to post a Sugar Loaf trip report here...


----------



## Harvey (Jan 28, 2021)

Shared this this am on our forum, about tomorrow, from a source I trust to give it to me straight:

"Monday rental was light (groomers only clients) and today's rental was cancelled. Guessing 4-6 new this week.

IMO skiing will be good for hearty skiers. Will be cold, but Plattekill is pretty wind protected, and the trees are warm.

Sorry I can't be there, have a great day tomorrow."


----------



## JimG. (Jan 28, 2021)

Harvey said:


> Shared this this am on our forum, about tomorrow, from a source I trust to give it to me straight:
> 
> "Monday rental was light (groomers only clients) and today's rental was cancelled. Guessing 4-6 new this week.
> 
> ...


Pretty much what I was hoping for.


----------



## Harvey (Jan 28, 2021)

JimG. said:


> Pretty much what I was hoping for.


Let us know how it goes. Hope it works out.

Looks like the fun may be ending next week so git it.


----------



## rebel1916 (Jan 28, 2021)

Harvey said:


> Looks like the fun may be ending next week so git it.


Why would the fun be ending next week?


----------



## kingslug (Jan 29, 2021)

The fun never ends...ah..well..ok..Monday it usually does..but its back Saturday....


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 29, 2021)

rebel1916 said:


> Why would the fun be ending next week?


Next week's storm might start with rain.


----------



## slatham (Jan 29, 2021)

tnt1234 said:


> Next week's storm might start with rain.



To be clear, the storm at the END of next week might have questionable precipitation type (still a week+ away). The Monday/Tuesday storm will unquestionably be snow. Are they doing Powderdaize this year? Certainly a chance for 6"....


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 29, 2021)

slatham said:


> To be clear, the storm at the END of next week might have questionable precipitation type (still a week+ away). The Monday/Tuesday storm will unquestionably be snow. Are they doing Powderdaize this year? Certainly a chance for 6"....


I not sure about midweek powder day I would think not but will try to find out


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 29, 2021)

slatham said:


> To be clear, the storm at the END of next week might have questionable precipitation type (still a week+ away). The Monday/Tuesday storm will unquestionably be snow. Are they doing Powderdaize this year? Certainly a chance for 6"....


Correct - meant that second storm.

I don't know if they are or not, but I thought pwder Daze was 12" or more.  Is it 6"?


----------



## kingslug (Jan 29, 2021)

12


----------



## Harvey (Jan 29, 2021)

Yes 12 +/-.

Powderdaize aren't so simple anymore.  If someone skied yesterday (ie Mountain Rental) it's a shitstorm.

You want a Plattekill? I do. Mountain Rental is key.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 29, 2021)

Good day today but a mixed bag. Some of the snow was fluffy mostly in the trees like California glade. I like a good base in the trees so I thought they were still a little sketchy, mostly due to numerous water bars. Assuming that soft snow blew in there. Trails were the mixed bag. Blockbuster received a good round of snowmaking big whales top to bottom. Also some windblown snow skier's left. Freefall had the best snow. Plunge was a mix of wind packed snow and loose powder. Northface had a base of manmade covered with wind packed snow. Different everywhere I went.

What was never different was that it was brutally cold and windy. -16 with the wind chill. Stayed out 3 1/2 hours and that's all I could handle. My boots got so cold my fingers were sticking to the buckles as I unbuckled them.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 29, 2021)

Forgot to mention place was empty. Weather was not for the weak.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 29, 2021)

Wish...i was there...its a balmy 5 degrees here on n creek


----------



## JimG. (Jan 30, 2021)

Heading back tomorrow. Thought about going again today but the continuing bitter cold made staying home attractive.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 30, 2021)

Good day today..not crazy cold..no wind..


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 1, 2021)

The Ski Trail Report | Plattekill Mountain
					






					plattekill.com
				




Platty might open tomorrow Tuesday for powered day click on link for the information


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 1, 2021)

ScottySkis said:


> The Ski Trail Report | Plattekill Mountain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It official platty open Tuesday tomorrow for plattypowder day

We’re calling it.  ‘Powder Daize’ tomorrow, Tuesday Feb 2.  4-6” and snowing with snow expected thru tomorrow.  All tix sold ONLINE only.  Limited supply!  #myplatty #keepingitreal #catskillskiing


----------



## Harvey (Feb 4, 2021)

ScottySkis said:


> We’re calling it. ‘Powder Daize’ tomorrow, Tuesday Feb 2. 4-6”














This was one of the great days in my life, will never forget it:









						Plattekill: Powder Daize 2021
					

The full story.




					nyskiblog.com


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 4, 2021)

Harvey said:


> This was one of the great days in my life, will never forget it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow - crazy story!  Glad it wasn't worse for the car and you.

Great pics!  Looks like a killer day!.


----------



## PAabe (Feb 5, 2021)

Great day at Platty today! Got something like 2 more inches of powder this morning then sunny high 30s this afternoon.  I was attempting to telemark this morning, apparently I was the first person this year to rent tele skis from them.  Hard to find places that rent them!


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 21, 2021)

Fun day today at patty.  Definitely a little crust under all the recent snow, but in the AM, the bumps were great till the new snow got scraped off, and the woods were fun all day.  Especially they low angle stuff. Groomers were perfect.  Sun was out.  Great f-ing day all around.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 22, 2021)

This Friday tely day
"9th Annual Telefest at Plattekill Mountain this Friday. Free demos from Telemarkdown. Book online."


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2021)

From Facebook memories c rex
Life has changed so quickly for me compared to 6 years ago when this happens ed:
""Can't believe so much has changed since 2015 when I met someone from AZ that picked me by highway of NY thruway in Kingston and drove me to platty and back to their car after awesome ski day never meeting before:
"""Gave up my Plattekill Mountain virginity today. It's definitely my kind of mountain too. Steeps, narrow and technical trails, and some great glades.  Riding the mountain bike trails was so fun. Cliffs and ladder drops everywhere!  Gotta catch a powder day there and definitely need to go back this summer on a DH bike.  Thanks to Scott Zager for showing us around!,"""


----------



## Harvey (Mar 29, 2021)

Nice closer* at Plattekill on Saturday.  Never really got too sunny, but the snow was soft, and very soft by end of day. 

IMO Block, completely ungroomed, was the best:






GREAT Apres, we stayed until dark on the deck, hanging Laz and Danielle and the employees.

L+D were happy to have had such a great season in the face of so much uncertainty in November.


----------



## faceplant (Mar 29, 2021)

luv platty but needs more parking ... way more


----------



## Killingtime (Mar 29, 2021)

faceplant said:


> luv platty but needs more parking ... way more


Yeah, I always get there super early for that reason, otherwise you are hiking up the road.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 29, 2021)

When you've got steep fall line skiing right to the base with no runout... flat ground is hard to find.  

I always come for first chair so it doesn't affect me.

Belleayre has a lot of parking, you could ski there.

Here's a survey. I want more/better:


Parking
Uphill capacity
Terrain and snowfall

Pick one.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 29, 2021)

Its why I'm always one of the first ones at any place..the early slug gets the parking and the pow.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 29, 2021)

It our "fault", when I first started going there no one parked on the access road, it wasn't necessary. I spoke with someone from NYC who had a second home in the area when I first went there. . He said he didn't even tell his friends about the place. Didn't want it crowded. On the up side, even when cars are half mile down the road it never seems crowded on the hill, and the double rarely stops. Gotta keep it in business.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 29, 2021)

Roxbury has gotten pandemic popular.   
I've heard of a bunch of NYC people moving there or buying stuff...


----------



## cdskier (Mar 29, 2021)

I don't know if I've ever parked anywhere other than the first/top lot at Platty. Plenty of times when I've left though that cars have been parked on the access road. I don't necessarily try to get first chair, but I do like being there approximately around the time lifts open. Been a few years since I've skied at Platty. Love and miss that place...Such great terrain with no crowds and a nice laid back vibe.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 29, 2021)

Even when you park on the road, you're closer than some of the lots at, say, Gore.

Lots of places get parking down the access road by 10am.

I should know this but I don't. Does Plattekill run a shuttle on busy days?


----------



## JimG. (Mar 29, 2021)

I buy the $250 premier parking pass at Plattekill. I park near the bar anytime before 11am.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 29, 2021)

Harvey said:


> I should know this but I don't. Does Plattekill run a shuttle on busy days?



Plattekill runs a shuttle even on non-busy days (though perhaps that's just my perception of "busy", which is way more than Plattekill's perception of busy).


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 29, 2021)

I'm actually looking for property in Roxbury..   Would be a cool place to move to - I love it there.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 29, 2021)

Stayed at the Roxbury hotel once...that was interesting.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 29, 2021)

From platy
""We haven’t fully called it a season...just yet.  We’re gonna wait and see how the week goes, maybe we’ll squeak out just one more! “It ain’t over ‘till it’s Over”.  #myplatty #springskiing #itaintovertillitsover""


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 29, 2021)

I don't think the place will every become one of those crowded ugly  places simply due to the larger percentage of expert terrain . It's really not very much of a beginner mountain  so don't worry .


----------



## ne_skier (Mar 29, 2021)

Places like this exist largely thanks to differentiation, and the "keeping up with the Joneses" mentality is often what leads to their downfall. This is what gives me faith in places like Platty, Magic, Smugglers, MRG etc as they (as of 2021) have little to no financial incentive to turn into a corporate mega-resort wannabe. Magic tried out the "keeping up with the Joneses" mentality and it never worked out, their recent growth can be largely attributed to them setting themselves apart from places like Stratton. The same can be said about the other resorts I mentioned to a degree.


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 30, 2021)

Harvey said:


> Even when you park on the road, you're closer than some of the lots at, say, Gore.
> 
> Lots of places get parking down the access road by 10am.
> 
> I should know this but I don't. Does Plattekill run a shuttle on busy days?


Park on the road, walk up in the morning, ski right to your car at the end of the day.  Not a bad trade off.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 30, 2021)

I like parking in the upper lot, first, non-premium spot. It's close to the lift and at the end of the day it's easy to put my gear in the car, change boots and head back to the deck for a drink.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 1, 2021)

Saturday is platty last day of season
From their Facebook page
"Not over yet.  Open Saturday 4|3 for final day of the season!!!!  Come and get your last laps at Platty!  $40 tix at window only or ski/ride FREE if you grab a season pass for 2021-22.  Hope to see ya’ll here.  #keepingitreal #myplatty #itaintovertillitsover""


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 10, 2021)

Sad

I'm pretty sure most of you have heard that Penny Taylor passed away on Thursday from an aneurysm she had on Easter Sunday while skiing at Belleayre.

Scott has been up here staying arkville since then. Today he is in albany at the cremation and will be returning to arkville with Ken Bellie. We lost a snow angel and a member of the Plattekill family,  who unequivocally loved Plattekill and everything we stood for. I spoke with Ken and he invited anyone over after 2pm to visit with Scott. Its short notice, but if anyone can stop by im sure he would appreciate it. I'll be going over at 2 with Danielle. God Bless Penny Henry.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 14, 2021)

Said from owner of favorite hill in Catskills
""This one will probably miss us, but I would be lobbying Magic Mountain Ski Area to re-open on Friday,  if I had that much pink around me; I'd be getting ready for "Powderdaize" our forecast is for 6", which under normal circumstances would be amazing, but for Friday it may only be good for some early morning skinning. Come climb if you want. 

Wednesday, April 14, 2021               3 pm 

MODELING CONTINUES TO HONE IN ON A MAJOR LATE SEASON SNOWSTORM FOR PORTIONS OF EASTERN NY AND NEW ENGLAND FRIDAY INTO EARLY SATURDAY…

THE REGIONS TO WATCH WILL BE THE HIGH TERRAIN PARTS OF THE NORTHERN CATSKILLS, THE ADIRONDACKS, PARTS IF NORTHWEST CONNECTICUT, WESTERN AND NORTHERN MASSACHUSETTS, MUCH OF SOUTHERN AND CENTRAL VT, NORTHERN NH AND FAR WESTERN MAINE…

Discussion:  There is always a huge error potential for any late season winter storm forecast; especially once into the mid-April period.  There are many ways for a mid-April snowstorms to fail.

Most often the snow potential is limited to high elevation areas, and while we have seen mid/late April and even May snowfalls get all the way into the lower elevations, they are relatively rare.

But many model schemes have for several days now been hyping a significant heavy snowfall for portions of eastern NY and much of interior southern and central New England.  The modeling has not been terribly consistent as to where the core of the heaviest snows will occur, but all of the models are producing at least scattered areas of moderate to heavy snow, and some models are on the widespread heavy snow bandwagon.

The vast majority of the snow, if it does indeed occur, would fall during the Friday into Friday night period.  That means we will have another full day or so to watch trends and try to hone in on the most likely areas for trouble.

While we are not yet at full-leaf-out, the amounts of heavy wet snow being predicted by some of the models would be worrisome and raise the sp


----------



## ScottySkis (May 11, 2021)

Platy
"
Season Pass SAVINGS deadline, Kids Race Program & Yoga!








						Season Pass SAVINGS deadline, Kids Race Program & Yoga!
					

7 Months 'till Ski Season Greetings from Plattekill! Hope this e-newsletter finds you well and enjoying spring! Although skiing and snowboarding is probably the farthest thing from your mind right now



					web-extract.constantcontact.com


----------



## ScottySkis (May 12, 2021)

Summer fun has begun...delivery of 6,600 feet of pipe - part of our snowmaking expansion project for this winter!!!  #keepingitreal #myplatty #catskillskiing #plattekill #reinvestingyourskiingdollar #thankyouplattyfans


----------



## ScottySkis (May 20, 2021)

Our pipe installation has begun.  Improving our snow quality with every weld!!! #snowmaking #keepingitreal #myplatty #givingmothernatureahand


----------



## ScottySkis (May 22, 2021)

From platy Facebook
'""Everything I needed to know about business I learned at Plattekill. Keep your hands forward. Or for my horse friends- add leg.









						Keep Your Hands Forward
					

The best business advice I’ve ever gotten didn’t come from business school, a high-ranking executive or a wildly successful entrepreneur. No, it came from a guy who sells his handpicked produce for less than a quarter of market value, has never had an employee and has refused to ever borrow a...




					suppae28.wixsite.com


----------



## slatham (May 24, 2021)

Any idea of where the new pipe is going? Is it replacement (implied on a social media post I read) or new? Or combo?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 2, 2021)

Awesome for platy From Facebook:
""Plunge and Giant Slalom trails …getting big upgrades to our current snowmaking infrastructure!  
#myplatty #snowmaking #snowmakingupgrades #keepingitreal #plattekill"


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 10, 2021)

A perfect brand new bistro opening up in Roxbury by best ski in Catskills
Fourm people I think this hits the spot for what needed high scale good food probably  some delicious breakfast their in future:
"" A big Roxbury welcome to yet another new business dotting the Roxbury townscape! Now open, @the_fierce_grizzly bills itself as a "specialy grocery and bistro" and we are so excited to welcome them to the 'hood! They've done a beautiful job with the renovation of the building and we are enjoying following their posts every day for their breakfast and lunch specials and new grocery items. Wilkommen, bienvenue, welcome!

#newbusiness #thefiercegrizzly #roxburyny #catskills #greatwesterncatskills #grocery #bistro #travel

 "





__ https://www.facebook.com/59380965790/posts/10159092414240791


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 23, 2021)

This Saturday at Plattekill!  More info at www.catskillmountainyogafestival.com



			https://catskillmountainyogafestival.com/


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 26, 2021)

Anyone who goes both ski forum
This good platy thread lol









						Platty sweet hill in Western Catskills
					

A perfect brand new bistro opening up in Roxbury by best ski in Catskills Fourm people I think this hits the spot for what needed high scale good food probably  some delicious breakfast their in future: "" A big Roxbury welcome to yet another new business dotting the Roxbury townscape! Now open...




					nyskiblog.com


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 15, 2021)

From platy Facebook page:
"Thanks to a loyal Platty skier for sending along this great photo =). We love it!!!#keepingitreal #myplatty #thinkingwinter #plattekill @snowangel014"


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 6, 2021)

Happily ever afters happening here!  #mountaintopwedding #ido #keepingitreal #mountainwedding #catskills #plattekill


----------



## Harvey (Sep 9, 2021)

If you are interested in joining the Plattekill Tree Skiing Workday, click the link for details.

Bust your ass all day long, meet Plattekill skiers, get the scoop on tree lines, get a voucher for a lift ticket and yea, there is a free lunch.









						The Plattekill Tree Skiing Work Day 2022
					

The 12th annual: It's on! Click through to join us November 5th, 2022.




					nyskiblog.com


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 19, 2021)

Something about that rustic ski lodge charm.  #romantic #authentic #mountaintopwedding #keepingitreal #catskills #upstateny #mountainlife #plattekill #myplatty


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 19, 2021)

XTski said:


> Sounds awesome Scotty, are you going to the tree skiing work day?


No I stop doing outside activities because of HD


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 19, 2021)

XTski said:


> Ok can you ski there in winter?


Yes absolutely


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 6, 2021)

Triple Chair is getting an all new coat for winter!  #myplatty #plattekill #keepingitreal #catskillskiing


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 9, 2021)

Plaay nice pic of the best hill in Catskills for sure





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 22, 2021)

Harvey said:


> If you are interested in joining the Plattekill Tree Skiing Workday, click the link for details.
> 
> Bust your ass all day long, meet Plattekill skiers, get the scoop on tree lines, get a voucher for a lift ticket and yea, there is a free lunch.
> 
> ...


Bumppp tomorrow Sat is sweet dayeveryone from AZ going enjoy lol


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 23, 2021)

A lot of people showed up to clear treess
Today looking like 30 people in picture 
"""WOW!  What a day!  So great to see so many volunteers support our trail day on the mountain and to help with improvements to the @plattekillrenegadesracing   training building!  Ty @plattekillmtn_snowsportsschool for coordinating.  Won’t be long till the snow is flying!!!!! #myplatty #plattekill"


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 24, 2021)

Nothing like free labor.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 25, 2021)

Good news for platty Saturday they had like 40 for work on the hill

Pics from the tree skiing work day at Plattekill Mountain on Saturday, awesome turnout, great results.









						Plattekill Workday
					

Had a very good time at the Plattekill Work Day.  Well worth the drive since I could combine the trip with meeting up with a friends on the way up and back.  Fall colors along US15 from Carlisle to Cooperstown were good.  Never really been in that part of PA.  View from PA Welcome Center near...




					nyskiblog.com


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 25, 2021)

From there Facebook
""WOW!  What a day!  So great to see so many volunteers support our trail day on the mountain and to help with improvements to the @plattekillrenegadesracing   training building!  Ty @plattekillmtn_snowsportsschool for coordinating.  Won’t be long till the snow is flying!!!!! #myplatty #plattekill"


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 2, 2021)

Snowing at platty now








						Plattekill Mountain on Instagram: "First flakes of the season!  Let it SNOW!!!!"
					

Plattekill Mountain shared a post on Instagram: "First flakes of the season!  Let it SNOW!!!!". Follow their account to see 1326 posts.




					www.instagram.com


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 3, 2021)

Snowing at platty look good on their webcam
""Just had to post…. #letitsnow #keepingitreal #myplatty #catskills #catskillskiing""...




__ https://www.facebook.com/187916947362/posts/10159834426027363


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 6, 2021)

Lined up and getting ready to rock and roll.   #myplatty #plattekill #keepingitreal #catskills #catskillskiing #privatelyowned


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 11, 2021)

100OO new compressor s at platty which is awesome news for everyone..

BIG, big day at Platty….guess what just arrived??
Ty @eklundfarmmachinery . #myplatty #keepingitreal #catskills #catskillskiing


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 13, 2021)

__ https://www.facebook.com/187916947362/posts/10159856764837363
			




Nice pics of best hill in Catskills
Winter is knocking!  Bring it.  #keepingitreal #letitsnow #bringonwinter #myplatty #plattekill


----------



## IceEidolon (Nov 13, 2021)

1000 CFM means ten more HKD Impulses... Or ~50 if it's in the teens or lower. Or three Ratniks at startup, nearly seven when they're wide open.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 19, 2021)

So we wanted to highlight our annual transport of groomers from our service building to the mtn. It’s just a few miles …but It must get done, and it’s made possible by our generous neighbors & good friends at Hubbell Family Farm who EVERY YEAR donate their big rigs to make this happen for a little mountain. 

THANK U Hubbell Family (and our vehicle maintenance team).  #neighborshelpingneighbors #winteriscoming #gettingitdone #snowgrooming #keepingitreal #myplatty #plattekill #catskills @caskillweather @margaretvilleny @visitcatskills @roxburyny @catskillslove @catskilltourism @visitroxbury


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 19, 2021)

Platty ntn being rent:
"The weather is turning colder, we've had some flurries and a little accumulation, and the snow guns will be blowing soon! Get your tickets now for yourself or maybe as a gift. Only 250 lucky people will get to join us this year!"









						3rd Annual Standing Sideways Plattekill Mountain Takeover
					

They say 3rd times a charm, so lets make this the most epic takeover yet!




					www.eventbrite.com


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 19, 2021)

Can we rename this scotty’s private thread?


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2021)

Come join our team - we’re hiring and we need YOU!  Looking for energetic, fun- loving, people-oriented staff, to join our already great team that makes it all happen.  Many positions immediate hire. Snowmaking, operations, lift ops, office help, tickets , food and beverage, rentals, housekeeping, parking and more.  Message, call or email us!  #helpwanted #myplattty #plattekill


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 8, 2021)

The sights and sounds… of making winter.  We  our snowmakers - you guys make it all happen.  #loveasnowmaker #myplatty #makingwinter   #plattekill #catskills


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 12, 2021)

It feels like we're starting over, but the silver in the lining is that its not Christmas Day at 62 degrees and rain like it was last year. Turn everything into a positive.  We are taking advantage of every snowmaking window we can. The little engine that could. 
#kissasnowmaker #myplatty #roxburyny #skithecatskills #iloveplattekill #plattylove


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 15, 2021)

The Plattekill "Snowfarmers" are back at it tonight in marginal temps, but once the mercury dips to the critical minimum they turn water into snow, always ready to go. #The"A"Team #kissasnowmaker #myplatty #roxburyny #determination #skithecatskills


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 25, 2021)

Full steam ahead on Powderpuff top to bottom …trail opens early this week!  Merry Christmas to all!!!   #snowmaking #makingwinter #myplatty #keepingitreal #plattekill


----------



## JimG. (Dec 25, 2021)

Will be there tomorrow.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 25, 2021)

Platty hiring to should aork for Lazio
Sounds like dream job for me in next life




__ https://www.facebook.com/187916947362/posts/10159939161112363


----------



## JimG. (Dec 26, 2021)

JimG. said:


> Will be there tomorrow.


Didn't go to Platty today. My middle son came home today for a few days.

So going tomorrow instead.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 26, 2021)

JimG. said:


> Will be there tomorrow.


Platty fighting back against our normal weather enjoy tommrow tonight some natural to

"NEWSFLASH:  Upper Face, Shredded Mozzarella & Crossover Trails all under fire!  #keepingitreal #myplatty #snowmakingsnowstorm"


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 28, 2021)

From their Facebook page nice pic on that social media page shows white lines coming down
:Just like like last year it just started snowing days after a wicked warm Christmas.  While the rental shop is spinning dins in the dungeon for tomorrow's eager guests, outside its dumping. Hats off to an amazing team who doesn't watch the clock. Its not just these guys, but we have amazing people in all departments who make it work against the odds."


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 13, 2022)

Awesome about platty here
Super cool and lots of Plattekill footage too!  Ty FOX 5 / Fox5NY.com and #stormskiingjournal 









						Ski resorts close to New York City offer plenty of fun
					

Here are some nearby mountains to have some fun on the ski slopes.




					www.fox5ny.com


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 17, 2022)

Gooooooood Morning!  10-12” of new snow and still snowing!!!! #letitsnow #myplatty #plattekill #freshsnow


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 24, 2022)

A surprise 6” to close out an amazing weekend…simply AWESOME.  #myplatty #plattekill #catskills #privatelyowned


----------



## JimG. (Jan 24, 2022)

Plattekill was awesome yesterday. The cold, cold, dry weather must have dried the snow out on Sat night because it skied much softer on Sun. Loose snow everywhere. Nats were excellent there is something enticing about skiing on thinly covered funky terrain. Now another 6" on top after I said they need a foot to get the trees open as I left. Friday will be good!


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 24, 2022)

Chance for a good wallop Saturday.

Do they often sell out with their new online system?

Bell sold out for Sunday.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 24, 2022)

Platty must have been sold out this past Sunday cars everywhere.
It was very uncrowded Sat I guess the cold forecast kept people away that day but the temps did not feel all that bad.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 24, 2022)

JimG. said:


> Platty must have been sold out this past Sunday cars everywhere.
> It was very uncrowded Sat I guess the cold forecast kept people away that day but the temps did not feel all that bad.


But I bet the line for the double was fine, right?

Online reservations add a layer of complexity to this sport....


----------



## JimG. (Jan 24, 2022)

tnt1234 said:


> But I bet the line for the double was fine, right?
> 
> Online reservations add a layer of complexity to this sport....


Ski on mostly all weekend. Triple one or two chair wait.


----------



## 180 (Jan 25, 2022)

JimG did you get the goods last Monday?


----------



## JimG. (Jan 25, 2022)

180 said:


> JimG did you get the goods last Monday?


I did not ski was home with family.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 8, 2022)

10th Annual Telefest at Platty
					

Don't miss the 10th Annual!  Demos plus clinics and fun times with other tele skiers.




					facebook.com
				



Telly festival information





						Events | Plattekill Mountain
					






					plattekill.com
				








						Events | Plattekill Mountain
					






					plattekill.com


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2022)

ScottySkis said:


> 10th Annual Telefest at Platty
> 
> 
> Don't miss the 10th Annual!  Demos plus clinics and fun times with other tele skiers.
> ...


Tenth Annual Plattekill Mountain TELEFEST! Friday, February 25. FREE Demos from Telemarkdown.com  -Fey Bros and morning and afternoon clinics. Make it a sick day!








						Ullr's Chosen | Tenth Annual Plattekill Mountain TELEFEST! Friday, February 25. FREE Demos from Telemarkdown.com  -Fey Bros and morning and afternoon clinics. Make it a... | By Plattekill Mountain | Facebook
					

2.3K views, 25 likes, 0 loves, 1 comments, 20 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Plattekill Mountain: Tenth Annual Plattekill Mountain TELEFEST! Friday, February 25. FREE Demos from Telemarkdown.com...




					fb.watch


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 18, 2022)

We are 2 1/2 weeks from the takeover and we need those tickets sales to make this happen! Please share with your friends, neighbors, family, and anyone else you can think of. Ticket prices will be increasing to $70 starting this coming Wednesday the 23rd and $80 starting on March 1st so get them while they are cheap! $60 for a lift ticket to an epic event is a steal! 








						3rd Annual Standing Sideways Plattekill Mountain Takeover
					

They say 3rd times a charm, so lets make this the most epic takeover yet!




					www.eventbrite.com


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 22, 2022)

ScottySkis said:


> 10th Annual Telefest at Platty
> 
> 
> Don't miss the 10th Annual!  Demos plus clinics and fun times with other tele skiers.
> ...


THIS FRIDAY. Free Demos from Telemarkdown.com  -Fey Bros, including their very own line of Telemark specific skis. Try the 22 Designs Outlaw and Lynx bindings! Morning and afternoon clinics with some of the best tele instructors in the known universe. It appears that Ullr shall look favorably upon the event. Make it a sick day.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 2, 2022)

https://nyskiblog.com/forum/attachments/0eff770d-36c4-49b8-bea3-dcca9e669e96-jpg.13501/


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 3, 2022)

Fresh snow awaits for Friday!  2-3” today and the snow guns have been stockpiling on terrain… don’t miss it!  #freshsnow #myplatty #plattekill #snowmaking


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 9, 2022)

Standing Sideways Plattekill Takeover | Facebook
					

On February 27th, 2020 we took over Plattekill mountain and made it a snowboard/ snowskate only mountain for 1 day. It was epic to say the least.. we will be continuing this event on an annual basis,...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 27, 2022)

Home sweet home.

#plattekill #myplatty #catskills #catskillskiing ty @cjseventyseven
Great way for them to close the season I miss ski their Glad others can enjoy perfect hill in Catskills


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 2, 2022)

Nice article here








						Snow Job: Climate Change is Making Skiing an Uphill Climb - The Village Voice
					

•• All photographs by Michael Schwarz •• Eight inches of fresh powder blanketed Plattekill Mountain ski resort, in the Catskills, this past Presidents’ Day weekend....




					www.villagevoice.com


----------



## slatham (Apr 2, 2022)

Thanks ScottySkis.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 19, 2022)

U. All should hike west Catskills got bunch of snow this morning..From platty Facebook page.
""Happy April!  It ain’t over… till it’s over.  #aprilsnow #goodolmothernature #myplatty #plattekill #catskills"


----------



## ScottySkis (May 21, 2022)

Last week Plattekill lost a legend and a friend, Gary Hinkley, one of Plattekill’s founding fathers. We will never forget his great smile and his love for the mountain. Rest in peace Gary, you will be missed by many. 
#skilegend 









						Gary Hinkley: 1937-2022
					

Gary and his brother Sanford founded Plattekill Mountain in 1959.




					nyskiblog.com


----------



## tumbler (Jul 14, 2022)

This sucks for Platty:  



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547272452803379202


----------



## Harvey (Jul 14, 2022)

@ScottySkis sends all his best and asked me to share:

The issue here is really the availability of parts.  Laz is concerned that there is no way to get the needed parts in a timely fashion.

I certainly hope that is not true.


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 14, 2022)

Yep, when people read drive they think motor. But this is the actual DC soft start for the motor, which is full of all of the electronics that are mighty hard to come by lately. Then you have all of the controls that burned up too. Ugh, totally sucks. While nowhere near ideal, at least they could operate off the triple for a season if they really had to.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jul 15, 2022)

Any word on a fundraiser for this?


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 15, 2022)

Laz has pockets, it's not a question of money but time and availability.


----------



## PAabe (Jul 15, 2022)

Halls are all over the place - are there a lot of old parts floating around or are the controls a bit more specialized?


----------



## bigbob (Jul 17, 2022)

PAabe said:


> Halls are all over the place - are there a lot of old parts floating around or are the controls a bit more specialized?


They may be required to install the latest, greatest to meet current code requirements.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 18, 2022)

tnt1234 said:


> Any word on a fundraiser for this?


Insurance likely.  Deductible will be real.

Not sure about insurance to cover biz loss if you can't get the parts.

More on NYSB.


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 18, 2022)

PAabe said:


> Halls are all over the place - are there a lot of old parts floating around or are the controls a bit more specialized?


The controls themselves are highly specialized, and you don't want to go scouring NELSAP for something like that. As for the drive, a 200HP 3PH/480V/60HZ panel is fairly specialized but more importantly there is a lack of any new circuit boards right now so...


----------



## Harvey (Jul 18, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> The controls themselves are highly specialized, and you don't want to go scouring NELSAP for something like that. As for the drive, a 200HP 3PH/480V/60HZ panel is fairly specialized but more importantly there is a lack of any new circuit boards right now so...


Precisely.


----------



## raisingarizona (Jul 20, 2022)

Get the T-bar back up and running! 

A year or so of earning your turns off the triple might be pretty sweet. There would probably be fresh turns for days up on the NF stuff.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 20, 2022)

raisingarizona said:


> Get the T-bar back up and running!
> 
> A year or so of earning your turns off the triple might be pretty sweet. There would probably be fresh turns for days up on the NF stuff.


I have no doubt that it would benefit me personally. I'm thinking about the mountain.









						Lightning Strikes Plattekill
					

At 5:45 pm a neighbor saw smoke and called it in.




					nyskiblog.com


----------



## JimG. (Oct 12, 2022)

Posting for Scotty:

Platty is hiring

When I pass I fly over this amazing ski hill

We're hiring! - some positions immediate hire (mechanics, lift mechanics & more). Lots of great opportunities, competitive wages. Details at https://plattekill.com/employment/

and online application too for winter jobs from snowmakers to cooks to lift operations to ski/board instructors.



Come join our team this winter!!!


----------



## tnt1234 (Nov 19, 2022)

What's the latest on the double?


----------



## tnt1234 (Nov 21, 2022)

Any word on the double?


----------



## JimG. (Dec 16, 2022)

From Scotty with an update on the double:

https://web-extract.constantcontact.com/v1/social_annotation_v2?permalink_uri=https%3A%2F%2Fconta.cc%2F3FzhBsi&image_url=https%3A%2F%2Fmlsvc01-prod.s3.amazonaws.com%2Fdaf16217701%2Fb48f9332-ed85-45b3-8dfc-3f06b8eb65bd.jpg


----------



## urungus (Dec 16, 2022)

JimG. said:


> From Scotty with an update on the double:
> 
> https://web-extract.constantcontact.com/v1/social_annotation_v2?permalink_uri=https%3A%2F%2Fconta.cc%2F3FzhBsi&image_url=https%3A%2F%2Fmlsvc01-prod.s3.amazonaws.com%2Fdaf16217701%2Fb48f9332-ed85-45b3-8dfc-3f06b8eb65bd.jpg


Link doesn’t work, do you have a more concise URL ?


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 16, 2022)

urungus said:


> Link doesn’t work, do you have a more concise URL ?


It worked for me


----------



## cdskier (Dec 16, 2022)

So the link worked for me if I copy/paste it, but not if I click on it.

Mostly the same info as what is posted here: https://plattekill.com/trail-report/


----------



## urungus (Dec 16, 2022)

cdskier said:


> So the link worked for me if I copy/paste it, but not if I click on it.
> 
> Mostly the same info as what is posted here: https://plattekill.com/trail-report/


Thanks


----------



## Scottyskis2 (Dec 17, 2022)

urungus said:


> Thanks


They are open tomorrow
From platty
It’s official …. OPEN SUNDAY 12/18/22 for the 2022-23 season with 14-16” of NEW SNOW!  Please see our trail report for details! Link in bio.
Yes they allow going up the hill for 30%









						The Ski Trail Report | Plattekill Mountain
					






					plattekill.com


----------



## Scottyskis2 (Dec 18, 2022)

The official sign… the 2022/23 ski season has begun!  Hope to see you all soon!!!!!  THINKSNOW!  #myplatty #plattekill #keepingitreal #letitsnow #welcomewinter


----------



## Scottyskis2 (Dec 20, 2022)

Platty double chair ran today 
Lazzo put it on Facebook few minutes ago 





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Scottyskis2 (Dec 20, 2022)

Plattekill Mountain on Instagram: "Christmas came early.   #myplatty #plattekill #skitheeast #catskills"
					

Plattekill Mountain shared a post on Instagram: "Christmas came early.   #myplatty #plattekill #skitheeast #catskills". Follow their account to see 1325 posts.




					www.instagram.com
				



Talk about double chair be running on the holiday week and ran today video on typist shows this


----------



## Scottyskis2 (Dec 21, 2022)

urungus said:


> Thanks











						Northface Double Chair | Christmas came early. | By Plattekill Mountain | Facebook
					

704 views, 67 likes, 13 loves, 6 comments, 1 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Plattekill Mountain: Christmas came early.




					fb.watch


----------



## Scottyskis2 (Dec 21, 2022)

Platty double chair passed the load test today which is awesome news for sure. 


			https://instagram.com/stories/plattekill_mtn/2998346732695047429?utm_source=ig_story_item_share&igshid=NDdhMjNiZDg=


----------



## Scottyskis2 (Dec 26, 2022)

Video from instram showing good stuff from the best hill in Catskills 



			https://instagram.com/stories/plattekill_mtn/3002106066237567821?utm_source=ig_story_item_share&igshid=NDdhMjNiZDg=


----------



## Scottyskis2 (Dec 27, 2022)

Beginning trail from instram I hope others find this amazing hill like I did over a decade in half now this is all great ski memories since I had to stop skiing with HD 


			https://instagram.com/stories/plattekill_mtn/3002776568910044624?utm_source=ig_story_item_share&igshid=NDdhMjNiZDg=


----------



## Scottyskis2 (Dec 28, 2022)

Plattekill Mountain on Instagram: "From our family to yours…Happy Holidays!   #myplatty #plattekill"
					

Plattekill Mountain shared a post on Instagram: "From our family to yours…Happy Holidays!   #myplatty #plattekill". Follow their account to see 1327 posts.




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Scottyskis2 (Dec 28, 2022)

Standing platy take iver group here
I think it's buy time on the hill when normally close to the public








						Standing Sideways Plattekill Takeover | Facebook
					

On February 27th, 2020 we took over Plattekill mountain and made it a snowboard/ snowskate only mountain for 1 day. It was epic to say the least.. we will be continuing this event on an annual basis,...




					www.facebook.com
				











						Standing Sideways Takeover
					






					www.standingsidewaystakeover.com


----------



## thebigo (Dec 28, 2022)

Missed you scotty, hope all is well.


----------



## Scottyskis2 (Dec 28, 2022)

thebigo said:


> Missed you scotty, hope all is well.


Long story thanks I a live but have few bad health issues going on.


----------



## Scottyskis2 (Dec 29, 2022)

RSVP For Our Après-Ski NYE P-A-R-T-YI!!

Saturday, December 31st from 3:00pm - 7:00pm 

We're having a PARTY! Come join the FUN as we start the countdown to 2023. All are welcome. FREE. Ski Ticket not required!

Featuring JUST.ME and JÄK-87 from Brooklyn, NY

#plattekill #myplatty #NYE2023 @a_jake_holland SoundCloud.com/jak-87
SoundCloud.com/grant-debease








						Plattekill Mountain on Instagram: "RSVP For Our Après-Ski NYE P-A-R-T-YI!!  Saturday, December 31st from 3:00pm - 7:00pm   We're having a PARTY! Come join the FUN as we start the countdown to 2023. All are welcome. FREE. Ski Ticket not required!  Fea
					

Plattekill Mountain shared a post on Instagram: "RSVP For Our Après-Ski NYE P-A-R-T-YI!!  Saturday, December 31st from 3:00pm - 7:00pm   We're having a PARTY! Come join the FUN as we start the countdown to 2023. All are welcome. FREE. Ski Ticket not required!  Featuring JUST.ME and JÄK-87 from...




					www.instagram.com
				



New year party information


----------



## Scottyskis2 (Dec 30, 2022)

Little kids enjoy the best   hill in the Catskills for Little ones for sure in my opinion
"
SNOWTUBING OPENS

Reserve your 2-Hour time slot for the Holiday Weekend!
11am-1pm, 1pm-3pm, 3pm-5pm

It is highly recommended you purchase tickets online in advance to guarantee availability due to limited capacitates sold for each time slot. Onsite purchases may not be available.

Children MUST BE 3-feet tall to tube.  Children may not sit on laps.

#myplatty #plattekill 

Plattekill.com/Snowtubing/"
:"


			https://instagram.com/stories/plattekill_mtn/3004767418009614078?utm_source=ig_story_item_share&igshid=NDdhMjNiZDg=


----------



## Scottyskis2 (Dec 31, 2022)

Scottyskis2 said:


> Little kids enjoy the best   hill in the Catskills for Little ones for sure in my opinion
> "
> SNOWTUBING OPENS
> 
> ...











						Plattekill Mountain on Instagram: "SNOWTUBING OPENS  Reserve your 2-Hour time slot for the Holiday Weekend! 11am-1pm, 1pm-3pm, 3pm-5pm  It is highly recommended you purchase tickets online in advance to guarantee availability due to limited capacitat
					

Plattekill Mountain shared a post on Instagram: "SNOWTUBING OPENS  Reserve your 2-Hour time slot for the Holiday Weekend! 11am-1pm, 1pm-3pm, 3pm-5pm  It is highly recommended you purchase tickets online in advance to guarantee availability due to limited capacitates sold for each time slot...




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Scottyskis2 (Jan 1, 2023)

https://www.facebook.com/stories/12...gle=1&source=shared_permalink&mibextid=Nif5oz wedding at platty yesterday 
Instam showing the new years party below. Glad people where at the hill  .wish I was still paying customer. Glad I have great memories of ski here and become friends with people from the forums for ski and snowboarding good times after skiing and enjoying mjjjj too help save from depression and using different substances like few of friends who passed from that. 


			https://instagram.com/stories/plattekill_mtn/3005862353274336390?utm_source=ig_story_item_share&igshid=NDdhMjNiZDg=


----------



## Scottyskis2 (Jan 3, 2023)

https://instagram.com/stories/plattekill_mtn/3007238615028830899?utm_source=ig_story_item_share&igshid=NDdhMjNiZDg=
		

From there awesome bar 
Miss this place


----------



## Scottyskis2 (Jan 4, 2023)

They need employees ":
"
Fiercely independent, privately owned and operated, Ski Plattekill is a true family mountain. Located in the Northeastern Catskills of New York, home to skiing, snowboarding and snowtubing fun. We pride ourselves on that uniqueness and have an atmosphere here, you won't find at corporate resorts. Plattekill has a laid-back authentic, "indie" vibe feel, unique in today's skiing world.

Choose from 39 trails and discover 2 mile long beginner cruisers and steep double black diamonds with 1100' of vertical drop. We describe it as "big mountain terrain and small mountain charm"

We are hiring multiple candidates to fulfill available positions in the Rental Shop. Candidates must be able to assist guests with all aspects of rental experience, including but not limited to, selecting rental equipment, completing rental forms and adjusting rental equipment appropriately. Checking in all equipment at the end of the day and getting ready for the following day. 

Weekends are a MUST for this position with some weekday hours available! 

PT & FT positions available.

Apply online at plattekill.com/employment or email mckenzie@plattekill.com if you have any questions."


----------



## Scottyskis2 (Jan 5, 2023)

Platty awesome food I absolutely miss but miss skiing more. 
Hope everyone on the forums enjoyed your fun hobbies and loved ones because life is definitely too short and guess everyone has bad and good karma in life I made awesome friends through skiing that I never expected but I glad for fun time s with mjjjj skiing amazing memories. I hope others find Platty and enjoy as much as I did  .





						Watch this story by Plattekill Mountain on Instagram before it disappears.
					






					instagram.com


----------



## Scottyskis2 (Saturday at 3:02 PM)

Watch this story by Plattekill Mountain on Instagram before it disappears.
					






					instagram.com
				



Looking like snow makes tonight at platty. 





						Watch this story by Plattekill Mountain on Instagram before it disappears.
					






					instagram.com


----------



## Scottyskis2 (Sunday at 9:20 AM)

Platy made snow om green blue trail last night got to 20 degrees according to their instram page. Good news for the nest Hill in Catskills 









						Plattekill Mountain on Instagram: "Pounding the Puff.   #myplatty #plattekill #keepingitreal #catakills"
					

Plattekill Mountain shared a post on Instagram: "Pounding the Puff.   #myplatty #plattekill #keepingitreal #catakills". Follow their account to see 1330 posts.




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Scottyskis2 (Sunday at 2:00 PM)

Scottyskis2 said:


> Platy made snow om green blue trail last night got to 20 degrees according to their instram page. Good news for the nest Hill in Catskills
> 
> 
> 
> ...








						Watch this story by Plattekill Mountain on Instagram before it disappears.
					






					instagram.com


----------



## Scottyskis2 (Monday at 7:46 AM)

Plattekill Mountain Ski Patrol on Instagram: "We promise we won't complain - bring on a Nor-easter please!   #skipatrol #skithecatskills #Catskills #Plattekill #plattekillmountain"
					

Plattekill Mountain Ski Patrol shared a post on Instagram: "We promise we won't complain - bring on a Nor-easter please!   #skipatrol #skithecatskills #Catskills #Plattekill #plattekillmountain". Follow their account to see 278 posts.




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Scottyskis2 (Yesterday at 1:59 PM)

Glad to see platty growing in local ski business even though I not ski anymore 








						Live Music @ Aprés Lounge w/ Becca & Brian
					

Join us at the Aprés Lounge at Plattekill Mountain Blockbuster Bar for live music by Becca & Brian from 3pm-6pm.




					facebook.com
				



Party this Saturday.


----------



## zyk (Yesterday at 2:39 PM)

They are excellent!  Highly recommended.


----------

